# 2015 Use Up The Stash Challenge: Session 3



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 4, 2015)

Instead of creating a new thread for each session this will be the home for the entire challenge. *Session 3 starts on page 24.*

---------------------------------------------------

If you want to join, Please thank this post and YOUR IN . Thanks Ladies and Lets USE IT UP in 2015

Sessions are as follows:
_Session 1 - Jan. 1, 2015 - April 30, 2015 DONE!
Session 2 - May 1, 2015 - August 31, 2015 DONE!_
*Session 3 - Sept. 1, 2015 - December 31, 2015 IN PROGRESS!*

The Rules:

1. Use the suggested categories or add categories of your own, list your stash within 5 days of joining the challenge. If you have a REALLY Big stash, put in a little at a time. But keep your list updated with the products used, given away, exchanged, etc.

Posting a starting pic of your stash is optional. You can then update this "place holder" as we go along with details of what you have used, sold, exchanged and given away.

2. For each category you can include 1 item for a staple. Mark this item. You can purchase 1 staple item per category to have 1 on hand without using a pass. If you stock up on staples anything beyond 1 item must be put in your stash list.

3. Participants are allowed 1 product purchase per month

4. The idea is to decrease your stash not increase it. You are free to swap, sell, throw away and give away products to your heart’s content as long as the stash is "decreasing". The aim is to be reasonable and realize that we do not need to buy so much stuff but rather be more disciplined with our regiments and learn to establish our staples by actually using the stuff instead of continually buying more !!!

6. Also please check in every 2 weeks to let us all know how it is going and to get support so you do not fall off the challenge.

7. If you fall off the wagon, update your stash list and get back in the game. The idea is to encourage better spending habits, make wise product purchases and to gain discipline in our regimens.


Paste the following info if you’re up for the challenge

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

Suggested Categories:
- Shampoos
- Conditioners
- Deep Conditioners
- Leave Ins/Moisturizers
- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
- Styling products
- Other

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)

4. What are your goal(s) for the session
i.e. – reduce my stash by 20%
i.e. – to have 1 shampoo, 2 conditioners, 3 styling products, etc.
[Fill in your goal]


I didn't @ anyone because I don't know who all was in the last session so please feel free to tag people


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 4, 2015)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
My stash exploded the last half of the year

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

*Pre-poo:*
SM Purification Masque (4)^

*Cleansers:*
J. Monique Mud Wash
Redken Color Magnetics Shampoo^
Redken Dandruff Shampoo
Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo^
Elucence Clarifying Shampoo^
SSI Cowash^     
Sarenzo Cleansing Cream
Bellez. Blood Orange Shampoo Bar

*Conditioners:*
SSI Avocado Conditioner
SSI Fortifying Masque^
Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner
SM Manuka Honey^
SM Superfruit Masque^
J. Monique Broccoli & Hibiscus
J. Monique Bentonite & Rhassoul
Eva Nyc Therapy Hair Mask
APB Ayurvedic Mask
PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie
Bobeam Cocoa Cream Condish
Redken Diamond Oil 
Jakeala Honey Masque (1.5)
Motions DC

*Treatments:*
Komaza Care Protein Strengthener^
Aphogee 2 Min^

*Leave Ins & Refreshers Sprays:*
APB Leave In Spray
APB Hair Tonic
Aphogee Green Tea^
Oyin J&B^
Jakeala Coconut Juice (1.5)^
J. Monique Detangle Me Lemon 


*Moisturizers:*
Oyin Hair Dew (2)^
PBN MMM^
APB Broccoli Hair Cream
APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream
Lottabody Curl & Style Cream
Kandy Kurls Shea Butter Souffle 

*Stylers/Butters/Gels:*
SM CES^
SM Curling Souffle
Jakeala Parfait 
Jakeala Flaxseed Gel
BB Whipped Shea Butter Sample 
BB Uneynu Butter Sample
Garnier Fruitis Ever Clean Gel
CM Curl Maker
Oyin BSP 
Oyin Boing Sample 
PBN Cupaucu Hair Butter
QB AHTB^
Lottabody Edge Gel

*Oils:*
APB Ayurvedic Oil^
APB Green Tea, Aloe, And Silk Oil
APB Hurry Up and Grow Oil 
APB Pumpkin and Fennel 
Bobeam Rootz Oil
Red Palm Oil
Castor Oil

*Other:*
Lottabody Setting Lotion
Lottabody Foam Wrap Lotion

^ = staples

4. What are your goal(s) for the session 
Reduce stash by 1/4 each session


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 4, 2015)

Shampoo:
Organix Ever Straight Brazilian Keratin Therapy Shampoo (used up)
Matrix Biolage Ultra Hydrasource Shampoo

Conditioner
Matrix Biolage Ultra Hydrasource Conditioner
Suave Naturals clarifying conditioner
Shea Moisture coconut and hibiscus conditioner (used up)

Leave-in Conditioner
Miss Jessie's Leave-in Condish (used up)
Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Style Milk (used up)
Nexxus Hydra Light Weightless Moisture Leave-in conditioning foam (gave away)

Oils
Homemade oil blend
Extra virgin coconut oil (used up)
Lavender essential oil (used up)
Jojoba oil

Stylers
Olive Oil Heat Protection Serum
Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme x2 (used 1)
Blue Magic Coconut Oil Hair Conditioner
Herbal Essences Totally Twisted Curl Scrunching Gel (used up)
Frederick Fekkai Essential Shea Pot De Creme
Kinky Curly Curling Custard
Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste

Starting Total: 15
Used: 8
Bought: 6
Gave away: 1
Current total: 12


3. Post a Pic of your "Stash"




4. What are your goal(s) for the session
Maintain low clutter and reduce spending


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay I am det serious this year. 
1) What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
To finally narrow down my products and only repurchase staples when I do.

2) List the products you hope to use up in your stash.

Cleansers:
As I Am Cleansing Pudding (16 ounce bottle)
Shea Moisture Purification Mask (1 and 1/2 jars remaining)

Conditioners:
V05 Clarifying Conditioner
V05 Coconut Conditioner
Darcy's Pumpkinseed Conditioner (2)
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Moisturizing Conditioner (3)
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Broccoli and Avocado Smoothing Conditioner

Treatments:
Ynobe Shop Amla and Nettle DC (16 ounce)
Bellezza Naturelle Restorative Hair Mask (3)
JMonique's Broccoli and Hibiscus DC (2)
JMonique's Bentonite and Rhassoul Clay Detox (3)
Blue Rose Beauty Strawberry and Hibiscus DC 
Marie Dean Aloe and Hemp DC 
She Scent It Banana Brûlée
Soft and Beautiful Shea Butter DC
Jessicurl Deep Treatment (4)
BASK Vanilla Whisky DC
Alikay Naturals Sage and Honey DC
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey DC
Shea Moisture Superfruit Complex Mask
LACE Naturals Brahmi Deep Treatment

Leave Ins/Moisturizers:
Mission Condition Arabian Nights Leave In (2)
Oyin Hair Dew
Koils By Nature SheaLoe Leave In
Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk
Bellezza Naturale Skin Honey Hair Cream
Soultanicals Knot Sauce (x5)

Stylers/Gels:
Alikay Naturals Aloe Berry Gel
Jessicurl Spiralicious 
Garnier Pure Clean Gel
Soft and Beautiful Smoothing Gel
Aunt Jackie's Don't Shrink Gel
Hairveda Pur Whipped Gelly
Design Essentials Curl Stretching Gel
Hello Curly Curl Stimulating Gel
EcoStyler Argan Oil Gel

Oils:
Annabelle's Green Powerhouse Oil (2)
Annabelle's Quinoa Sacha Anchi Oil
Annabelle's Hurry Up and Grow Oil
Annabelle's Hibiscus and Pomegranate Oil
Bulk Apothecary Massage Oil Blend (1 gallon)
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Mango and Papaya Jamaican Black Castor a Oil

Refresher Spray:
Jakeala Coconut Juice
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Leave Ins (2)

Butters/Sealers:
Jakeala Shea Castor Hemp Parfait (2)
Bellezza Naturelle Skin Hair and Body Butter

Other:
Jane Carter Wrap and Roll Foam

4) What are your goals for the session?
My goal is to have 2 cleansers, and 3 products in the other categories.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm coming back..


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 4, 2015)

oneastrocurlie Thanks for creating this. Don't worry - you're not going to mess anything up. You did quite alright by even starting it 

I'll be back when I get home tomorrow to inventory my stuff. I only have 4 categories: Conditioner, Shampoo, Protein and Relaxer. The biggest one is going to be conditioner because I only really have 1 or a few in the other categories...


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 5, 2015)

What are your motivations for joining this challenge?

We (DD and I) have A LOT of products, and a lot of them haven't even been tried.  I want to stop purchasing, find HGs in every category for myself and DD, and reduce our stash to the point that there is one, possibly two items for each category.

List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.
This session I plan to use up:
- Shampoos:  AOHSR, ORS Creamy Aloe
- Conditioners:  Pantene Pro-V Hydrating Curls, Beautiful Textures TMS Conditioner, Pantene Relaxed and Natural Intensive Moisturizing (deluxe sample)
- Deep Conditioners:  Alterna Caviar Anti Aging Moisture Conditioner,Joico KPak Reconstruct Conditioner, L'Oreal Total Damage Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm, Komaza Protein Strengthener
- Leave Ins/Moisturizers:  Nioxin Thermal Bliss, 4 Naturals Afro Stretch Cream
- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters:  Homemade End All Hair Balm, Vatika
- Styling products:  Kenra Platinum Straightening Gelee

What are your goal(s) for the session?
1.  To NOT buy anything outside of staple re-ups
2.  To get rid of the listed products and then some
3.  To find more space in the bathroom and closet as a result of getting rid of products
4.  To find staples for both me and DD, especially in the areas of conditioners and stylers

INVENTORY

Shampoos:
Creme of Nature green 32oz (1)
*ORS Creamy Aloe*
_Oiudad Superfruit Renewal Clarifying Cream_
Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose
Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus sample size#

Protein + Moisture Cons:
*Creme of Nature Argan Oil Intensive bottle**
L'Oreal Total Damage Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm
Aphogee Curlific Texture Treatment

Protein Cons:
Joico K-Pak Reconstruct Treatment
*Komaza Protein Hair Strengthener**
Ion Reconstruct#
Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair (2 step)

Moisture Cons:
Alterna Caviar Replenishing Moisture 
Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm 250ml, 500ml#
_Aubrey White Camellia_ (1)*
*Aubrey White Camellia new formula* 2 oz x4*

Rinse Out Cons:
TJTTT
TJ Nourish Spa
Daily Defense Tender Apple x14 (1)
White Rain Tropical Coconut x4
Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Intensive Moisturizing (deluxe sample)
Pantene Pro-V Hydrating Curls
VO5 Champagne Kiss
VO5 Passion Fruit Smoothie
Suave Refreshing Waterfall Mist
Beautiful Textures TMS Conditioner

Leave Ins & Moisturizers:
Infusium 23 Repair & Renew (liquid)
It's a 10 Miracle Leave in plus Keratin
Giovanni Direct
KBB Moisture Mist
Cantu Shea Butter
Komaza Aloe My Hair*
ORS Olive Oil Incredibly Rich
4 Naturals Afro Stretch Curl Cream
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie

Oils and Butters:
*Oil mix (coconut, safflower, olive, avocado)
Coconut
Avocado
Safflower infused with 5% EVOO*
Jojoba
Grapeseed
JBCO
Amla
Red Palm
Shea Butter
Vatika
_Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Hair Butter_ x2 (1)*
Homemade End All Hair Balm

Hair Spray:
*Aussie Mega*
Garnier Fructis Flexible Control
Elasta QP Reflect sheen

Heat Protectants, Straight Styling:
_L'Oreal Sleek It Iron Straight Heatspray
Oscar Blandi pronto Dry Styling Heat Protect spray +4#_
Kms Flatout Hot Pressed Spray
V05 Miracle Mist
Sebastian Trilliant#
Nioxin Thermal Bliss
Kenra Platinum Straightening Gelee
*Living Proof Straight Making Styling Cream**
*Aveda Smooth Infusion Naturally Straight**
Phyto Phytodefrisant Hair Relaxing Balm
*Sabino Moisture Block** x2
Redkin Smooth Down Heat Glide
*Aveda Brilliant Anti Humectant Pomade*
Aveda Brilliant Emollient Finishing Gloss

Other Stuff:
Sebastian Colourshines Brilliant Brown x2 and Clear x2
*Clairol Root Touch up in Dark Brown and Black*
Cantu Hair Dressing Pomade
Pravana Shine and Define Polish
Creme of Nature Argan Oil Foaming Wrap Lotion
*Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Paste**
Eco Styler Argan Oil gel
*Phyto PhytoKeratine Reparative Serum** x3 (1) (+4#)
SAA
Bentonite Clay
Burdock Root Extract

gray print--used up 
*--for DD
*bold*--current staple for me and/or DD and will be repurchased or possibly replaced by an italicized item
_italics_--while this exact item may not be a staple, I will need to repurchase or replace it with another that will perform the same function until a staple is found, or it may replace a current staple
#bought since this original post


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 5, 2015)

Tonight I used up the last of my Honey and Black Seed Keratin Heat Protect Cream on DD.  Not repurchasing at this time.  Will move on to the Living Proof product to see which is better.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2015)

oneastrocurlie

Thanks for starting the challenge. A sista' sort of forgot . 

Anywho, I'll be participating again. 

I recently used up:

1x- 4 oz. Its a Ten Miracle Leave In


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm in again!  Thanks for starting this OP
I'll post my stash later this week.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 5, 2015)

1. Motivation: Scale down my stash and prove to myself that I don't need 50 conditioners lol

2. Product categories:

Protein:

- Hydrolyzed Quinoa

Shampoo:

- Mizani Neutralizing and Chelating Shampoo

- VO5 Normalizing Shampoo

- VO5 Silk Experiences Island Coconut Shampoo

Relaxer:

- 8 Affirm Relaxer tubs 

- 1 bottle of activator

- 1/4 bottle of Preservo

Conditioners: (I'm not including the ones I've already boxed up to ship to my brother and mother. Between the two there are 8 items total though)

- 44 VO5 conditioners

- 2.5 EVA NYC Hair Masks

- 1 Liter Biolage Detangling Solution

- 1 Deep Steep Weightless Moisture Conditioner

- 2 Gud Softening Conditioners

- 1 Beauty Without Cruelty Moisture Plus Conditioner

- 1 Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Condtioner

- 1 Nature's Gate Herbal Conditioner

- 4.5 Yes to Carrots/Cucumbers/Bluberries/Coconut Conditioners

- 1 Mill Creek Keratin Conditioner

Leave in Conditioner:

- Tresemme Leave In Spray

4. Goal: I hope to use each brand of conditioner once so I can figure out which will be my staple. My goal is to have brands that are easily accessible and not expensive that work for me. I want 1 gentle chelating shampoo, 1 reliable brand of conditioner to cowash with, 1 relaxer system (I'm changing from Affirm to something else when these tubs are done) and possibly 1 protein treatment for relaxers (I'm really liking this Mill Creek but I also want to try another hydrolyzed protein) and possibly 1 deep conditioner (this will depend on what kind of conditioner comes with the new relaxer system).

I've already made my one purchase for the month... actually, I got 5 different conditioners from 3 different places... not sure if that counts as only one purchase lol.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm in. I have an order from Ulta coming though.  

I'll update my inventory when everything is in my possesion.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 6, 2015)

*1. What are your goals for this challenge. * I'm trying to  streamline and keep my stash under control, but I also want strong staples. I need to focus on eliminating stylers that don't work for my lifestyle/hair, but I ultimately want to eliminate all of the non-staples.

================================================

January Targets
- Hairveda Acai Phyto Berry Conditioner
- Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner
- Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship Conditioner

================================================

*2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash.*
(current / original count)

DEEP CONDITIONERS - 2/4
1 Silk Dreams Shea What Therapeutic Conditioning Masque
1 Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion

LEAVE-INS & Moisturizers 3/4
1 Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner
1 Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave-in
1 ORI Essentials Leave-in

STYLERS - 14/11
1 Nubian Heritage Keratin Mousse
1 Kinky Curly Curling Custard
2 Camille Rose Naturals Almond Jai Twisting Butter
2 Camille Rose Aloe Whipped Butter Gel
1 Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream
1 Krystal Eco Styler Gel
1 Happy Nappy Styles Cream
1 Embrace The Natural You Twist Truffle Whip
1 Camille Rose Curl Maker Gel
1 As I Am Curling Jelly
1 Mop Top Curling Custard
1 Carol’s Daughter Hair Milk

OTHER - 3/2
1 Dirty Curl Cleansing & Conditioning Clay
1 Carol’s Daughter Black Vanilla Shampoo
1 Giovanni Triple Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner (sample)

====================

Starting Count - 21 (1/09/15)
Current Count - 22 (1/3/16)
Goal Count - want total stash under 40

====================

Staples Not In Count - 26
1 Curl Junkie Repair Me! Reconstructive Hair Treatment
3 Hairveda Acai Phyto Berry Conditioner
1 Aubrey Island Naturals Replenishing Conditioner
2 Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Moisture Dream
1 Aubrey Swimmer’s Shampoo
3 Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship Conditioner
2 Oyin Hair Dew
1 Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion
2 Jane Carter Curl Defining Cream
1 Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade
2 Pink Eco Styler Gel
1 Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curly Magic Curl Stimulator
1 Now Grapeseed Oil
1 Essential Depot Avocado Oil
1 Tropic Isle Jamaican Black Castor Oil
1 Essential Depot Glycerin
1 Now Peppermint Essential Oil
1 Now Lavender & Tea Tree Essential Oil
1 Carol’s Daughters Chocolat Blow Dry Cream

====================
USED UP / GAVE AWAY / TOSSED LIST:
* Used up/Gave Away/Tossed in 2013 - 113 Products & Samples
* Used up/Gave Away/Tossed in 2014 - 57 Products & Samples
1.   MyHoneyChild Coconut Hair Milk - 1/15
2.   Oyin Handmade Sugar Berries Pomade - 1/15
3.   Hairveda Red Satin Tea Moisturizer - 2/7/15 gave away
4.   Herbal Essence Honey I'm Strong - 2/7/15 gave away
5.   Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding Conditioner - 2/8
6.   Hairveda Whipped Creme Hair Moisturizer - 3/2 give away
7.    Annabelle’s Perfect Blend Blueberry Cheesecake Deep Conditioner - 4/25 tossed
8.   Camille Rose Naturals Aloe Whipped Butter Gel - 4/25
9.   Original Moxie Lux Locks Styling & Shine - 5/25 gave away
10. Koils By Nature Herbal Soothing Curl Defining Gel - 5/25 tossed
11.  IC Hair Polisher Heat Protector - 5/30
12.  Hairveda Acai Phyto Berry Conditioner - 6/5
13.  Uncle Funky's Daughter Thirsty Curls Leave-in Curl Revitalizer (sample) - 6/10 tossed
14.  Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship - 6/14
15.  Koils By Nature Coco-Aloe Deep Conditioner - 6/26
16.  Oyin Hair Dew - 6/26
17.  Jane Carter Curl Defining Cream - 6/28
18.  Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Conditioner - 7/7
19.  As I Am Curling Jelly (sample) - 7/11
20. Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion - 7/18
21.  ORS edge control - 7/20 returned
22.  Garnier Fructis Brazilian Smooth - 7/20 returned
23.  Smooth and shine edge control - 7/20 returning
24.  Curls control paste - 7/23 returning
25.  Oyin Hair Dew - 8/8
26.  Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship - 8/8
27.  Koils By Nature Moisturizing Shealoe Leave-in Conditioner - 8/13
28.  Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix Moisturizing Conditioner - 8/28
29.  Uncle Funky's Daughter Good Hair Conditioning Styling Creme - 8/28 give away
30.  Cream of Nature Argan Oil Edge Control - 9/2 give away
31. Aubrey Island Naturals Replenishing Conditioner x1.5 - 9/4
32.  Deva Curl No-Poo - 9/12
33.  Deva Curl One Conditioner - 9/12
33.  DevaCurl Styling Cream - 9/12
35.  Garnier Fructis Hydra Recharge Conditioner - 9/8
36. Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curly Magic Curl Stimulator - 9/8
37. Aubrey Island Naturals Replenishing Conditioner sample - 10/3
38. Curl Junkie Coffee-Coco Curl Cream - 10/9
39. Aussie Smooth Conditioner - 10/17 gave away
40. Uncle Funky's Daughter Rich & Funky Moisturizing Cleanser - 10/26
41. Cream of Nature Argan Oil sample pack - 11/1 half used half tossed
42. Hairveda Red Tea Hair Ends Serum - 11/5
43. Obia Twist Whip Butter - 11/10 give away to daughter
44. Hicks Edge Control - 11/10 give away
45. Jane Carter Nourish & Shine - 11/10 gave away to son
46. Oyin Hair Dew - 11/14
47. Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner - 11/25
48.  Hydratherma Naturals Amino Plus Protein Deep Conditioning Treatment - 11/25
49.  Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Hair Milk Leave-in Moisturizer - 12/24
50.  Obia Curl Moisture Cream - 12/24
51.  Uncle Funky's Daughter Supercurl Miracle Creme (sample)


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 7, 2015)

Used up L'Oreal Sleek It Iron Straight Heatspray--it was ok, not repurchase worthy.  Moving on to the next heat protectant spray in my stash.


----------



## Daernyris (Jan 7, 2015)

I would like to join
I will have to come back to post my stash
I have a few outstanding packages, once they arrive I can accurately assess my madness


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 9, 2015)

I didn't have this listed but I finished my SSI Coconut Quench Moisturizer sample. Yes it was a small foil packet but one less thing to look at lol.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 11, 2015)

Finished up Komaza Protein Strengthener.  Going to finish up our other protein con then try out something I can get on the ground, probably ApHogee 2 minute, see how that goes.  I kind of hate ordering hair products.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 11, 2015)

I finished my sample jar of Rosemary Pomade.


----------



## Beany (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok. FOR REAL FOR REAL this time. I'm joining again. I fell off with this challenge last summer, but I was doing well and not purchasing anything...then BF happened and I completely blacked out and did too much. I'll add my stash later today (I just sent 2 boxes of products to my cousins and my sister and I'm sending another box next week smh).


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 11, 2015)

I used up my herbal essences totally twisted gel to shingle my hair this morning. After it air dries, I'll break the shingle cast by scraping the last bit of baby buttercreme off the edges of the jar and applying it to my hair for extra moisture.

That will be two used up for this second Sunday of the year wash day.


----------



## Beany (Jan 12, 2015)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge? TOO MUCH STUFF


4. What are your goal(s) for the session
Stick to my staples, make more products, stop being seduced by good sales 



Stash:

Co cleanser/pre poo:
SM Purification mask* x 3

Shampoo/Cleanser:
SM African Black Soap Deep Cleansing Shampoo* x4
Oyin Honey wash
NO Fruit, Herb, Flowers ACV

Conditioner:
Yes to carrots* x7
SM African Black soap balancing conditioner x2
DB Pumpkin seed conditioner
Bear Fruit Cotton Marshmallow cleansing conditioner (no cleansing ingredients listed though)
Bear Fruit Ginger orange cleansing conditioner (no cleansing ingredients listed)
Oyin honey hemp
Pomade shop herbal conditioner

Deep conditioner:
BASK YAM* x2 (a staple for now, but now that my hair is getting longer I might try to dupe)
BASK Vanilla Whiskey repairing soak x2
Bobeam Revive conditioner
BF Shea Almond coconut deep conditioner with aloe vera
BF Mango Macadamia mask
BF Shea mango tea deep mask

Leave in:
QB Olive and honey hydrating balm* x2
MHC Honey Love moisturizer x2
QB Cocoa detangling ghee
QB Burdock root cream
PBN MMM x3
PBN Sapote Lotion
DB Herbal leave in
Tresemme naturals (old formula)
Rosewater*

Oils:
Avocado
EVOO*
Castor
Amla*
Grapeseed
Almond*
Sunflower*
Mustard* x2
Prickly pear
Argan*
JBCO*
Jojoba
Wheat germ*
Coconut
NO herbal finisheen
NO herbal styling oil
WGHO light
WGHO regular
BB Tropical roots growth oil 

Sealers:
NO Hair and scalp conditioner
NO Honey and jojoba balm x3 (this might become a staple)
MHC Type 4 cream* x4
NO Honey gloss and shine balm
BASK Apple and Sorghum syrup x2 (might become a staple)
QB Amla and olive heavy cream
BASK java bean and honey balm
Oyin BSP

Gel:
QB honeybush gel (discontinued) x2
DE Curl forming custard
DE honey and shea edge tamer
Wetline extreme gel
DB curling cream gel

Setting lotion:
NO fruit, herbs, and flowers balm x2
Nairobi wrap lotion

Random:
SM Coconut and hibiscus hold and shine moisture mist x3 (I don't how to categorize this. It's like a holding spray, I guess)

Samples:
KJ Stretch and curl custard
KJ Jamaican jelly
SM CES
YTC x4* (for travel)

*= staple

First session goals:
Use up 2 SM Purification masks, 1 SM Black soap poo, 1 Oyin honey wash, Bear Fruit Cotton Marshmallow cleansing conditioner, Bear Fruit Ginger orange cleansing conditioner, BF Shea Almond coconut deep conditioner with aloe vera, BF Mango Macadamia mask, BF Shea mango tea deep mask, Tresemme naturals (old formula), 1 mustard oil, 2 MHC type 4 cream, 1 NO jojoba and honey balm, 1 BASK Apple and Sorghum syrup, 1 PBN MMM, sample of KJ Jamaican jelly.


ETA: I ordered 2 butters from curl prep and a spray from BellezzaNaturaleSki, but that's it until SSI has a sale. Can't believe I'm out of blueberry cowash.


----------



## randi415 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm in. Couldn't find the thread. lol I will post my list later today.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 13, 2015)

I finally finished off my Vatika oil this morning.

I went through my stash and did some other getting-rid-of:

throwing away the old Red Palm Oil
moving Shea Butter and JBCO out of haircare and into skincare
moving Jojoba oil into nailcare

I also found some other stuff that was unlisted that I'm throwing out:
Sulfur powder
Liqui-Kelp
Citric Acid
Neem capsules

I also found a couple of other unlisted items that I'll go put on my inventory list:
SAA
Burdock Root Extract
Bentonite Clay
Homemade End All Hair Balm


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 13, 2015)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?  
I'm joining so I can continue to use up my many items (PJ) and to save some money. 

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

- Shampoos:
 Shea Moisture Black Shampoo
Shea Moisture JMBC Shampoo
Hairveda's Cream rinse

- Conditioners:
Hairveda's Sitrinillah (3)
BASK YAM 
Cacao Bark
Vanilla Whiskey 
Shescentit's Moisture Riche
Shescentit's  Banana Brûlée
Pura Body Beautiful
Shea Moisture Purification Masque 
Naturelle Grow (3)
Camille Rose algae 
Silk dreams

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers:
Oyin's' Hair Dew
Oyin's Greg Juice
Oyin's juices and Berries
Soultanical's Knot Sauce 
Darcy's Botanical Pumpkin Seed (1.5)
APB leave in sprays

- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
Hairveda's Mehi Set
Henna

- Styling products:
APB creams and puddings
Oyin's Whipped pudding
Oyin's Burnt Sugar pomade
Anita Grant 
Camille Rose 

Oils:
Shescentit's Sorbet
Grapeseed oil
Castor oil
Anita Grant's oil

Gel:
Fantasia 

4. What are your goal(s) for the session ?
My goal is to use up all the items listed above during this session.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 14, 2015)

DS needed his hair washed so I was able to use up the last of my AOHSR poo on him.  Actually there was a little corner left so I washed DD's makeup brushes while she was in the shower and finished up the bottle.  When I told her she gave me the biggest hug and said, "Thank you SO MUCH."  

I also found a sample of L'Oreal Oleo Therapy shampoo and conditioner.  I used the poo last week  and the conditioner on DS tonight.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 14, 2015)

I have to say, being in this challenge and actually _using things up_ CREATES willpower that I didn't have before.  It feels so good to decrease my stash and get closer to having only HGs or one to two items per category that I didn't even feel the usual pull to the haircare aisle that I _always_ feel in the store.


----------



## randi415 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok here's my list. I decided not to include my oils and ayurvedic stuff, I wont finish that stuff anytime soon.

- Shampoos and Co Wash
Elucence Moisture Benifits (2)*
As I Am co wash*
Nature's Gate

- Conditioners
Shea Moisture Curl and Shine
SSI Avocado
Nature's Gate

- Deep Conditioners
BASK Vanilla Whiskey Soak
Naturellegrow marshmallow root & slippery elm*


- Leave Ins/Moisturizers
Darcy's Daily Leave In*
SSI Moisture Mist
Shea Moisture (original, wht bottle) (2)
Darcy's SCBSC*
KCKT*
Afroveda Shea Amla
Afroveda cocoa latte


- Styling products/Butters/Pomades

Darcy's Tucuma Butter
Darcy's SCMHW
SSI exoctic pomade
SSI Marula Hemp Butter
SSI Marchmallow Hair Cream
Coco Curls
Qhemet Aethipoika (3)

My goal is to use up everything w/out an * I won't be repurchasing these items anytime soon if ever. I'd like to narrow it down to 2 online companies for staple products, Naturellegrow and APB.


----------



## missdi30 (Jan 14, 2015)

Here's my list. Hair still short so not running through products.

Shampoo
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo(replaced Clean Rinse)
Camille Rose Clean Rinse
Suave Professionals Almond & Shea Butter Shampoo
Smooth Naturals Hair & Body Shampoo
Luv Naturals Shampoo

Cowash
Shescentit Blueberry Cowash
Herbal Essence Honey I'm Strong(2)
Herbal Essence Hello Hydration

Conditioners
Shescentit Honey Rinse(discontinued)(3) 16 oz.
Shescentit Avocado Conditioner(2) 16 oz.
Bel Nuovo Avocado & Shea Conditoner
Curls Coconut Sublime 32 oz.
Yes to Cucumbers Conditoner(old formula)
V05 Moisture Milk

Protein Conditioners
Aubrey Organics GBP Conditioner
Curl Junkie Repair Me

Deep Conditioners
Camille Rose Algae Deep Conditioner
Shescentit Curl Moist Deep Conditioner(2)
Curlykinks Curlycue Renew Deep Condtioner
Myhoneychild Honey Hair Mask
Shea Moisture Black Soap Purification Mask
Shescentit Banana Burlee Deep Conditioner

Leave In Conditioners
Purabody Mumumuru Moisture Milk
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Koils by Nature Shealoe Leave In
Luv Naturals Leave In
Oyin Hair Dew
Smooth Naturals Ultimate Treat

Moisturizers
Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Buttercream
Smooth Naturals Buttercream(discontinued)
Beija Flor Creme Brulee
Oyin Whipped Pudding

Oils & Butters
Jojoba Oil
Avocado Oil
KBB Jojoba Oil
Camille Rose Growth Serum
Jane Carter Hair Serum
Purabody Cupuacu Butter
Siamese Twists Olive Bhringaraj Sugared Pink Hair Cream



Gels
Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera Gel
Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha
Smooth Naturals Hair Perfection
Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee Curl Delight
Kinky Curly Curling Custard
Uncle Funky's Daughter Curl Magic
Komaza Care Coconut Pudding

Twisting
Myhoneychild Twist Out Creme
Shescentit Curly Souffle

Others
Curls Passion Fruit Pomade

Powders
Henna
Amla Powder
Rhassoul Powder
Bentonite Clay

August/Sept. Targets
Smooth Natural Buttercream
Hello Hydration
Honey I'm Strong
Bel Nuovo Avocado & Shea Conditioner
Camille Rose Algae Deep Conditioner

Magenta-finished product


----------



## Angelicus (Jan 14, 2015)

Not really officially joining the challenge but I am a minimalist and do not like to have a lot of things... using this post as a placeholder:

Shampoo:
I don't have any, yay! I can actually buy some!

Deep Conditioner:
Nexxus Keraphix
Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Moisture Cream
KeraMinerals Conditioner

Styling/Leave-in:
Proclaim activator gel - I use this in attempt to slick back my hair when I am too lazy to do my hair.
Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner
Silicon Mix Bambu Leave-in Conditioner
Oil Sheen (Thanks PatTodd).

I have minimal amounts of everything listed so I am excited about keeping my minimalist lifestyle.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 15, 2015)

Ok so... I fell off the wagon a little bit today.

I went looking for a leave in spray (VO5 to be exact) because I just really feel like my hair will be better for it, even though co-washing seems to be enough. Needless to say I didn't find what I was looking for but bought another one (a discontinued Tresseme leave in until I find what I'm looking for) and 8 other VO5 conditioners because they were ones that are discontinued I believe. Anyway, I found one of my conditioners is actually a shampoo so now I have 3 shampoos and 43 VO5 conditioners lol. I updated the above list to reflect these changes.

The good things are that:

1. I'm almost done with a product (Yes to Carrots Pampering Conditioner)

2. I'm going to be cowashing more because my I'm going to be participating in workouts with my daughter's track team. I cowash every time I sweat so I'll be cowashing 5 days a week starting next week (I run 3 days a week already). This will use up conditioners at least for the next 4.5 months. It'll be interesting to see how my hair responds to that...

I'm trying people


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 15, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Ok so... I fell off the wagon a little bit today.
> 
> I went looking for a leave in spray (VO5 to be exact) because I just really feel like my hair will be better for it, even though co-washing seems to be enough. Needless to say I didn't find what I was looking for but bought another one (a discontinued Tresseme leave in until I find what I'm looking for) and 8 other VO5 conditioners because they were ones that are discontinued I believe. Anyway, I found one of my conditioners is actually a shampoo so now I have 3 shampoos and 43 VO5 conditioners lol. I updated the above list to reflect these changes.
> 
> ...



*backs up wagon, puts CodeRed on, keeps going*

Lol.


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 15, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Ok so... I fell off the wagon a little bit today.
> 
> I went looking for a leave in spray (VO5 to be exact) because I just really feel like my hair will be better for it, even though co-washing seems to be enough. Needless to say I didn't find what I was looking for but bought another one (a discontinued Tresseme leave in until I find what I'm looking for) and 8 other VO5 conditioners because they were ones that are discontinued I believe. Anyway, I found one of my conditioners is actually a shampoo so now I have 3 shampoos and 43 VO5 conditioners lol. I updated the above list to reflect these changes.
> 
> ...



Y'all didn't even notice that I went out and bought two products the very instant I finished two up did you? 

We're both back on the wagon. Next time you need another VO5, tell yourself you're trying to get to your Jackie Robinson number, lol 42.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 15, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> *backs up wagon, puts CodeRed on, keeps going*
> 
> Lol.


 
. Yep. That's about the size of it lol



krissyhair said:


> Y'all didn't even notice that I went out and bought two products the very instant I finished two up did you?
> 
> We're both back on the wagon. Next time you need another VO5, tell yourself you're trying to get to your Jackie Robinson number, lol 42.


 
I didn't notice... I try not to read the "What Did You Buy" thread too much because I'll find something else to buy . Now I want to watch that movie.

Thank you for the support


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 15, 2015)

I used up my hair Milk and my sugar pomade


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 15, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> . Yep. That's about the size of it lol
> 
> I didn't notice... I try not to read the "What Did You Buy" thread too much because I'll find something else to buy . Now I want to watch that movie.
> 
> Thank you for the support



Only 20 more bottles and you can get down to your Michael Jordan number lol 23.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 15, 2015)

I changed my mind.  Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 15, 2015)

...........


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 16, 2015)

PJaye shame!


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 16, 2015)

PJaye
My first thought:
Wow, I love how her list is alphabetized. 

Then:
OMG, TWO posts long? 

Last:
I'm glad she posted this.  I feel A LOT better about my stuff.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 16, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> Only 20 more bottles and you can get down to your Michael Jordan number lol 23.


 
I wonder how long it's going to take me to use 20 bottles... I'll probably be able to go through 3 - 4 a month if I'm cowashing 5 days a week like I plan on doing... We'll see. I'll be happy if I make it there by summer but sad cause they're gone. I like VO5 just that much.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 16, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> @PJaye
> My first thought:
> Wow, I love how her list is alphabetized.
> 
> ...


 
All of this


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 17, 2015)

I sold my camille rose curlmaker and one of my bottles of hair dew. I normally wouldn't sell a staple like the Dew but I have several moisturizers to use up.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 18, 2015)

Finished up my ORS Creamy Aloe poo.

Also adding my Homemade End All Hair Balm to my use-it-up short list.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't think I can make any real progress with my rinse out conditioners until I learn how to do wash and go's which will have me cowashing often.  Maybe this summer...


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 19, 2015)

I have reached goal for shampoos and protein conditioners (one product plus any specialty type, for poo it's a regular moisturizing and a clarifying, for protein it's one and an emergency heavy protein).  Feels really good.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 19, 2015)

I am already doing this but my list is only about 5 products. Y'all have me beat.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ok. Ok...I used up B.A.S.K Yam Nectar and Cacao bark conditioner tonight(yes!!) I think I have 2of each left in my stash.(old label). I should finish up this week DB PSCMC, Obia Curl Enhancing Custard, Hairveda's Almond Glaze this week or next week. 

I should be finished with APB's Lemon Pound Cake Creamy Pudding and Ayurvedic the next couple weeks. Currently I'm using them as 
stylers, as  refreshers, and after washing my hair(weekly wash). 

I am hoping to crack open Naturelle Grow, Camille Rose, and Pura Body conditioners during this month and next month. 

I have way too many products. I'm very pleased that I have maintained self control since Black Friday. It is truly a struggle! Stay strong everyone!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 21, 2015)

So... I was in Kroger today and had to purchase something to get cash back...without thinking I picked 1 VO5 Clarifying Conditioner. It was either that or candy as an impulse purchase and I'm going to eat my way to diabetes if I don't stop lol.

However...

I used up my Yes To Carrots Pampering Conditioner and am giving the Tresemme leave in spray I bought to my daughter.

Bought 1 got rid of 2.

And... since I'm going to be using the clarifying VO5 conditioners as shampoo now, I'll be going through those quicker also.

We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 21, 2015)

1.*What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
Getting rid of products, they take up too much storage space
2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.


- Shampoos
Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo

- Co Washes
Pantene Co wash x2
Cantu Co wash

- Deep Conditioners
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab
Hydroquench Systems Coconut Mango Repair Mask x2 4oz
Pantene Deep Conditioner 

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers
Shea Moisture JBCO leave in

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
Hydroquench Systems Coconut Lime oil
Hydroquench Systems White Tea & Lemon 5 day moisture 
Sunny Isle JBCO

- Styling products
La Bella lots of curls gel
Eden Bodyworks all natural pudding souffle
Shea Moisture JBCO Styling lotion 
Carols Daughter Hair Milk refresher 
Garnier Fructis anti frizz serum
Curl Junkie Curls in a bottle


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 22, 2015)

Added the 1 liter of Biolage to my daughter's stash. My hair didn't like it much  But yay for another thing being gone!


----------



## Beany (Jan 22, 2015)

Used up 1 SM purification mask


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 22, 2015)

Beany said:


> Used up 1 SM purification mask



I love this stuff


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 23, 2015)

Gave 1 VO5 shampoo away.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2015)

I trashed my jar of SSI Coriander Fig Balm. It had funny looking spots in it


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm late! I need to post my stash, but since I've accumulated stuff since the end of last year (sigh), I need to update my list. 

The good thing is though, since I'm helping my mom take down her locs, I imagine we will be using more shampoo and conditioner in the near future since I'll probably be helping her with her hair. AND we're using a buttload of conditioner to take her hair down.


----------



## Beany (Jan 24, 2015)

Used up Bear Fruit shea mango tea mask


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 24, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Okay I am det serious this year.
> 1) What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
> To finally narrow down my products and only repurchase staples when I do.
> 
> ...



I have actually sold and got rid of some things. Buuuut I needed some buttercreams for my hair line while I'm in protective style mode and got a few conditioners. My hair loves conditioners. I will also be listing some more things on the swap board. I've modified this list.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 25, 2015)

Finished the rest of 1 Eva NYC Hair Mask today


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 25, 2015)

I opened up my miss Jessie's baby buttercreme to smooth the edges on my straightened hair. As long as I don't use too much, only put it on the edges and nape, and wait a few days between applications it keeps my straight hair frizz free and non greasy.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 25, 2015)

I bought a pomade from APB. I also got a sample of Beja Flor's Creme Brulee in my January Onyx Box. 

I'm in marleys for two more weeks probably so nothing will get finished but I'm using oyin juices and berries and apb hair tonic daily.

ETA: I sold my PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 25, 2015)

Why are we doing this again? Why not let the spirit of pjism take over?


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 25, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> Why are we doing this again? Why not let the spirit of pjism take over?


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 26, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> Why are we doing this again? Why not let the spirit of pjism take over?


 
I don't like you 



Dayjoy said:


>


 
Yes. Chastise her. I'm over here trying to resist buying 50 more VO5 conditioners, she's all encouraging me with Michael Jordan, Jackie Robinson and whatnot and now she's gonna say it's all for naught


----------



## Beany (Jan 26, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> Why are we doing this again? Why not let the spirit of pjism take over?




As I sit here making a cart at the Pomade shop smh


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 26, 2015)

Lol. The struggle sure is real. I pray for no valentine's day sales!


----------



## Smallfro (Jan 27, 2015)

Will start this challenge.   Will list stash and goals this p.m.
Donating today obis naturals twist crem and moisturizer.  Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and soufflé. 

-4


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 27, 2015)

I used up a jar of Blue Roze Beauty Hair Chai Tea.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone in here like the Shea Moisture LCBO leave in? It's not doing me any good and it's basically full... So I'd like to get rid of it. 

If anyone is interested, please PM me.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 28, 2015)

Affirm Preservo and Deep Steep Weightless Moisture Conditioner - both gone


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 30, 2015)

I used my jojoba, EVCO, and lavender essential oil to make 5 more ounces of oil mixture. That's probably the best and most convenient way to make use of these oils in my regimen.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 30, 2015)

I just used up one of my Tresseme conditioners. 

I think I'll use something else up soon too.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 30, 2015)

Used up 1 VO5 conditioner today


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 30, 2015)

Used up a bottle of Shescentit Tahitian Leave in conditioner.  Also, I returned a bottle of Ouidad Superfruit Clarifying shampoo to Ulta.


----------



## Beany (Jan 31, 2015)

Used up 1 jar of mhc type 4 (this is a staple)


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 31, 2015)

Sold J. Monique Naturals Broccoli and hibiscus DC, Bentonite and Rhassoul Detox Hair Mask, and Detangle Me Lemon leave in


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 1, 2015)

nmartin20 said:


> Ok. Ok...I used up B.A.S.K Yam Nectar and Cacao bark conditioner tonight(yes!!) I think I have 2of each left in my stash.(old label). I should finish up this week DB PSCMC, Obia Curl Enhancing Custard, Hairveda's Almond Glaze this week or next week.  I should be finished with APB's Lemon Pound Cake Creamy Pudding and Ayurvedic the next couple weeks. Currently I'm using them as stylers, as  refreshers, and after washing my hair(weekly wash).  I am hoping to crack open Naturelle Grow, Camille Rose, and Pura Body conditioners during this month and next month.  I have way too many products. I'm very pleased that I have maintained self control since Black Friday. It is truly a struggle! Stay strong everyone!!!



Update:: Used up these items: Almond Glaze, Obia Curl Enhancing Custard, and I have a corner of DB PSCMC and BASK Cacao Bark. I think I have one more use of the YAM probably two.

APB Lemond Pound Cake Creamy Pudding and Ayurvedic cream seems to be taking forever. I'm hoping I will finish this up this month. It's true a little goes a long way. They really keep my hair moisturized 3-4 days. 

Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root Conditioner, I used it during this weeks wash(love this stuff). I will alternate it in my weekly washes. It's so thick and my tangles melt away. No lie.


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 1, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> Used up a bottle of Shescentit Tahitian Leave in conditioner.  Also, I returned a bottle of Ouidad Superfruit Clarifying shampoo to Ulta.



xu93texas I just used Ouidad Superfruit for the first time.  Why did you return it?


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 1, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> xu93texas I just used Ouidad Superfruit for the first time.  Why did you return it?



I liked it the first time I used it. Since then, I've been using a shampoo bar from Chagrin Valley that works better. I love this poo bar.
 I also have Joico Moisture Recovery Shampoo and some Shea Moisture shampoo, so it wasn't a must have. I just decided to return it and use that money on makeup instead.


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 2, 2015)

Finished up Beautiful Textures Naturally Straight Anti-Reversion conditioner.  Will not repurchase.  

Also throwing away Kenra Platinum Straightening Gelee.  I rarely blow dry our hair, and if I do, this product seems to make it a waste of time.  I used this and it was the only product different from the last time I flat ironed and this time, EVERY DAY, my hair poofed up like Chaka Khan.  To the trash!!!


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm giving away the Hairveda Red Satin Tea Moisturizer . It moisturizes, but it also coats.  I think it is the emulsifying wax. 

I only have a little bit of silk dreams avocado pudding left.


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 6, 2015)

I have the tiniest amount left of Miss Jessie's leave-in condish. I'm so sad to see it gone. It's been my leave in conditioner since August and it works so well.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 6, 2015)

I still need to get my list together... But Lord knows I need to add a lot of stuff... I'll inventory tonight.

However, in still working throug products, albeit slowly, but I'm coming along. Taking down my mom's locs has helped. PKUS, I'll be using my stuff for myself AND her now.


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 6, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> I have the tiniest amount left of Miss Jessie's leave-in condish. I'm so sad to see it gone. It's been my leave in conditioner since August and it works so well.



I'm going to start using shea moisture curl and style milk as my leave in. I need to pick out a good styler from my stash to go with it.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 7, 2015)

I gave away the HE Honey I'm Strong. It made my hair stiff


----------



## gorgeoushair (Feb 8, 2015)

I could have sworn I posted in this thread but maybe it was the old one.  Well I used up HH Peach Waves and SD Wheat Germ Leave In. Now I need to use up HH The Deep C-1 more use, HH Pink Lemonade-1-2 more uses, HH Soft Coconut Marshmallows, HH Liquid Cake Batter, HQ Go Deep DC-1 more use, HQ Coconut Mango Repair Mask-2 more uses, and MHC Buttery Soy-trying to use up half the jar.  It's a 16oz jar and a little goes a long way.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Feb 8, 2015)

There's more I need to list but these are what I am working on now.


----------



## randi415 (Feb 8, 2015)

Finished Qhemet Aethipoika. Two left.


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 8, 2015)

Finished up Pantene Hydrating Curls con.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 9, 2015)

Used up my Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding. Not bad, but not my favorite. I don't think I will repurchase


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 9, 2015)

I have about one swipe left in my jar of Kandy Kurls shea souffle and it'll be finished. Possible repurchase in the distant future.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2015)

@oneastrocurlie, I'm ready to join.

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
To keep my stash under control and to make sure that I have the right products in each category versus having just a ton of conditioners 

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

*Cleansers* - 1
As I Am Cleansing Pudding

*Conditioners*- 0


*Protein Conditioners*- 1
4 Naturals Only Conditioner 

*Deep Conditioners*- 1
Naturelle Grow Intense Deep Conditioner 

*Leave Ins/Moisturizers*- 2
Giovanni Leave-In
Alikay Naturals

*Oils & Butters*- 1
Hazelnut Oil

*Styling products*- 6
Blue Roze Flax Gel
Jane Carter Curl Defining Creme
Kinky Kurly Curling Custard (2 jars)
Sweet Soul Magic (2 jars)

*Samples*  - 5
Hairveda Red Tea Nourishing Shampoo Bar
Curl Keeper
Hairveda Whipped Jelly
Blue Roze Vanilla Jasmine Defining Cream
Mop Top curly hair custard

*Eliminated *
Mud Puddle 5/1/2015
Natural Oasis Conditioning Balm 5/27/2015
Nenes Secret Gorgeous Grow  6/6/2015
Patsie Girl Daily Moisturizing Spritz 6/9/2015
Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root 6/18/2015
Natural Oasis Shine Balm 7/2/2015
Ion Hard Water Shampoo (repurposed) 7/6/2015
MHC Type 4 Hair Creme (8 oz)  7/6/2015
Patsie Girl Hot Oil Treatment 7/6/2015
Mixed Chicks Replenishing oil  7/16/2015
Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade  7/29/2015
Tresemme Undone. 8/2/2015
kknt (2) - staples
Camille Rose Aloe Whip
Ion Hard Water Conditioner - 9/30/2015
Aphoghee 2 Minute Reconstructor - 10/2/2015
Hibernating Conditioner -10/14/2015
Olia After Color Conditioner - 10/14/2015
Giovanni Nutrafix - 10/25/15

Total Starting Count: 21
Current Count: 17
New: 1
Eliminated: 5
Moved to Staple: 0
Ending Count:

Round 1: Start: 44; End: 37
Round 2: Start: 37; End: 21
Round 3: Start: 21; End:


*Staples*
Cleanser: Elasta QP

Daily Conditioner: Jessicurl Aloeba

Deep Conditioner: Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends

Protein Conditioner: Komaza Protein Treatment

Leave-In: KKNT

Oil: In Search Of

Moisturizer/Butter: My Honey Child Type 4 Hair Cream

Styler: In Search Of


4. What are your goal(s) for the session
To use up the products I know are definitely not a repurchase.
To find an instant conditioner that can also be a leave-in or to find a good leave-in


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 9, 2015)

faithVA welcome!


----------



## Beany (Feb 10, 2015)

I have to add to my stash list smh. My son's grandmother gave me some DB products and I bought some more stuff from bellezzanaturaleskin.


----------



## randi415 (Feb 10, 2015)

I went to sallys for SM Purification Masque and came out w/ 2 masque and two things from the Jamaican black castor oil line. I'll a add them when I update my list.


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 10, 2015)

My beloved Miss Jessie's leave in is gone. I still haven't picked out what I will use next from the stash.


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 11, 2015)

Used up Pantene co wash. Still have another left


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2015)

I still haven't updated my stash. Will try to get to it this weekend.

I used up the Curl Junkie Curl Rehab last night. I like it but I won't repurchase. It's a bit pricey and the Naturelle Grow works just as well.

I twisted with the AIA twisting creme. I'm going to go ahead and use it up as well. I don't think it works great for twist outs so I will use it up on my flat twist.

I'm trying to use up the Naturelle Grow leave-in. I keep diluting it and it never gets thinner  I may have it forever. I'm not sure if I like it or not. Hopefully by the time I finish using it up I will know.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 13, 2015)

Used up another VO5 today


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 13, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Used up another VO5 today



Working on those numbers?


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 13, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> Working on those numbers?


 
Gracias 

I had to go back and like every post in this thread. Every time someone bumps it it's a reminder to stay on track.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 13, 2015)

Beany said:


> I have to add to my stash list smh. My son's grandmother gave me some DB products and I bought some more stuff from bellezzanaturaleskin.



Me too. But I sold and gave away some stuff. Speaking of which let me go update my list.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 13, 2015)

Okay, I have sold/given away:

Bellezza Naturelle Skin Scandalous (banana) conditioner
Blue Rose Beauty DC
2 Jessicurl Weekly DCs
Alikay Naturals DC
Soultanicals Knot Sauce
Koils by Nature SheaLoe Leave In
Alikay Naturals Aloe Berry Gel
Hello Curly Curl Stimulator
Annabelle's Leave In Sprays (2)
Jakeala's Nappy Butter 1
Jakeala's Shea Hemp Castor Parfait (1 8 ounce)

Added:
Jakeala's Shea Hemp Castor Parfait (2 four ouncers)
Bellezza Mask
Bellezza Whipped Butter
Bellezza Refresher Spray
Annabelle's Avocado and Broccoli Smoothing Conditioner

So it looks like I just sell and then replace lolol...is there a challenge for that? 
I have posted some Annabelle's things for sale so hopefully I will be able to scratch those things. I am narrowing down staples.


----------



## Beany (Feb 14, 2015)

Used up BF shea almond coconut deep conditioner with aloe vera. Will not repurchase.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 14, 2015)

Half bottle of Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner going to daughter's stash. I tried it as a shampoo instead of the last conditioning after dc (it was making my hair very, very soft but dull and kind of frizzy) and it did the same thing... it kind of undid what my dc session did


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 15, 2015)

I started using Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk as my leave in. I need some more time to see how it performs on its own. If after a week I'm not liking the effects, I might need to buy a styler to pair with it.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 16, 2015)

Okay here it is... I've significantly added to my staah, but these SSI products might be staples for me... So I need to get rid of everything ELSE. 

¥ = used
£ = thrown away
€ = given away

Shampoo:
Garniee Anti Dandruff
Trader Joes Nourish Spa
Bobeam shampoo bar (6 oz)
Bobeam shampoo bar (2 oz x 2.5)
APB Whipped Cleanser

Co Wash:
HE cleansing conditioner 
AIA Coconut Cowash
V05 Clarifying Conditioner

Conditioners:
Suave Almond and Shea Butter
BioInfusion Olive Oil Deep
BioInfusion Olive Oil Deep (mix)
ApHogee balancing moisture
APHogee 2 Step
Tresemme Naturals 
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey
APB white chocolate mousse (almost done)
APB Ultra Conditioning Soufflé
SSI Avocado Conditioner
SSI Apple Nectar
SSI Banana Brûlée
V05 Conditioner (almost done)


Leave in creams:
Shea Moisture coconut and hibiscus
Shea Moisture JBCO LI
Shea butter mix (x2)
Shea butter mix (travel)
Kinky Curly Knot Today 
Living Proof Perfect Hair Day 1oz
CarmaCare B'Leav-In Conditioner 
CarmaCare Hair Soufflé 
Darcy's Botanical's Leave In
As I Am Hydration Elation
APB Leave In (x2)
SSI Coco Cream Leave In
APB hair Cream (x2)
APB Hair Pudding
APB Ayurvedic Pomade

Creams/Styler:
Cantu coconut curling cream
CurlLuxe Twist and Define Cream

Leave in spray:
ApHogee keratin & green tea
Leave In Spray Mix
LRC Mega Bounce & Body

Styling:
Eco styler Olive oil gel
Eco Styler (pink)
3 Sisters Natural Curling Gelo
IC Fantasia hair polisher styling gel
DevaCurl ultra styling gel (sample)
ORS lock & twist gel
ORS edge control
Luster's Slick Stick
IC Fantasia heat protectant serum
Tresseme Thermal Creations Spray
WonderCurl Curl Controlling Lotion
Eco Cocktail
Curls Blueberry Control Paste
AIA Smoothing Gel
SSI Macadamia Fixing Gel

Oils:
Safflower
Jojoba
Almond
Castor
Scalp Oil Mix
Coconut
Sunflower and Red Palm

I plan to go through stylets this summer becaus I am gonna be a cowashing/wash and go queen!


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 16, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> I started using Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk as my leave in. I need some more time to see how it performs on its own. If after a week I'm not liking the effects, I might need to buy a styler to pair with it.



I can't tell how it works so far because I haven't been able to wear my hair out. Every day it seems like I'm running around, or wearing a bun or a hat or don't have time to air dry.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2015)

Updated my stash list. Threw out the A's I Am defining creme. It always made my hair feel crunchy and dry.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 18, 2015)

Used up 1 VO5 Vanilla Mint Clarifying Conditioner.


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 18, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Used up 1 VO5 Vanilla Mint Clarifying Conditioner.



CodeRed Have you ever used the Kiwi Clarifying con?  If so, how do these two compare?  TIA


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 18, 2015)

Used up a Shea Moisture Purification Mask. I have one more jar.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 18, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> @CodeRed Have you ever used the Kiwi Clarifying con? If so, how do these two compare? TIA


 
Dayjoy

I've used both and I like the Kiwi better. The Vanilla Mint is more of a "conditioner" but with the Kiwi I get the clean feeling plus slippy hair. I don't think I'm going to use the Vanilla Mint after this second bottle is done because the other conditioners are more moisturizing and since the Kiwi does better at cleaning, there'll be no use for it.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2015)

I bought 1 VO5 Sun Kissed Raspberry Balancing Conditioner today. It was a hard to find one but I found it at Family Dollar... I only bought one even though I wanted to buy the whole shelf lol. At least I know where to find it now if I like it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 23, 2015)

I dumped the last half ounce of APB Hair Tonic in my water only spray bottle that I use for detangling. So that's gone. Not sure what will be next. 

I haven't bought any hair products this month yet. If I can just make it til Sunday lol.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2015)

I used up the curls ecstasy last week. I purchased Tresemme Undone yesterday. It's going to be my replacement for my conditioner in MHM step 1. I think I still need a better conditioner for step 2.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 23, 2015)

Used up BWC Moisture Plus Conditioner today.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 24, 2015)

Finished one of my V05 conditioners and also finished APB's Whipped Cleanser. 

Working on this small Bobeam shampoo bar I use for my mom and me. 

Also almost finished with the AIA leave in.


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 24, 2015)

I used up the following items tonight: APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream and APB Lemon Pound Cake Creamy Pudding. Good Stuff. I have about 3 more jars of hair creams(I wished I had more puddings). I'm going to work on using up one of my APB leave in sprays.   I'm HOT about 6 jars of SM Purification Masques that I have to trash. Yes I said 6 jars!! I love this stuff as a prepoo. All of them were bad. I will be making a trip to Walgreens. I purchased them online during a sale. It's a good thing that I still have my online information from my purchase and the jars have expiration dates. They didn't smell right and were super thick.


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 24, 2015)

nmartin20 said:


> I used up the following items tonight: APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream and APB Lemon Pound Cake Creamy Pudding. Good Stuff. I have about 3 more jars of hair creams(I wished I had more puddings). I'm going to work on using up one of my APB leave in sprays.   I'm HOT about 6 jars of SM Purification Masques that I have to trash. Yes I said 6 jars!! I love this stuff as a prepoo. All of them were bad. I will be making a trip to Walgreens. I purchased them online during a sale. It's a good thing that I still have my online information from my purchase and the jars have expiration dates. They didn't smell right and were super thick.


 
You should try to contact the company first if they have one of those toll free numbers on the label.  As in cases involving companies that sell food, they may be willing to replace the products for free.  Just saying....They might even throw in a few discounted coupons for the inconvenience.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 24, 2015)

Used 1 of the GUD conditioners and gave both to my daughter. I'm starting to find that the conditioners I like smooth my ends down without assistance. This did not. It also says it's a "softening" conditioner but I felt no difference in my hair... not sure what all it's supposed to do but both of those are going in my daughter's stash. She's going to have some good smelling hair though because the scents are the bomb. They were the only functioning part of the conditioner 

On Sunday I'm pretty sure I'm going to get some flaxseed oil from Walmart and two of those new conditioners from the Dollar Tree for my March purchase. The flaxseed will be for my body also so it's not really only hair care... I'm going to try this VO5 Raspberry conditioner  this week so I might purchase some of that too. Can all that count as 1 purchase


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 24, 2015)

We used up:
*1 Phyto Phytokeratine Repairing Serum (staple with 3 left)
*Pantene Relaxed and Natural Intensive Moisturizing con deluxe sample (was actually really nice.  If still available in the distant future after I've gone through all of my rinse out cons, would consider a repurchase)


ETA:  I think I want to buy that SM Noni shampoo to use when we straighten our hair and shop for our next protein con since the Joico should be gone soon.  I think it will be the Ion Reconstructor from Sally.  These will be my first purchases this session.

ETA: Nevermind about that SM poo.  The reviews were too mixed to me to be experimenting.


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 24, 2015)

IronButterfly said:


> You should try to contact the company first if they have one of those toll free numbers on the label.  As in cases involving companies that sell food, they may be willing to replace the products for free.  Just saying....They might even throw in a few discounted coupons for the inconvenience.



Thank you for your suggestion. I will give them a call.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 25, 2015)

I got my onyx box yesterday and it included a full size of creme of nature butter-licious curls. I don't have high hopes for it but I'll at least try it. Also got some other samples.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

Not closed to using anything up but I'm trying to knock out the Naturelle Grow leave-in and the small jar of the MHC Type 4 hair cream. 

Last night I mixed up some more of my oil blend so was able to consolidate some bottles.


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 25, 2015)

USE UP YOUR STASH Random Thought:  I get a kicky little thrill going through my stash and pulling out products to be "on deck" for items about to run out (or even not quite about to run out).


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 25, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> USE UP YOUR STASH Random Thought: I get a kicky little thrill going through my stash and pulling out products to be "on deck" for items about to run out (or even not quite about to run out).


 
I thought I was the only one who did this. I swear I line things up and plan what I'm going to be able to use before May 1st the start switching things out and making alternate plans. I get way too excited about checking things off


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 25, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> I thought I was the only one who did this. I swear I line things up and plan what I'm going to be able to use before May 1st the start switching things out and making alternate plans. I get way too excited about checking things off



ME TOO !!!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 25, 2015)

Used up one of my Shea Moisture yellow line conditioners. 3 more to go lol


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 25, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> USE UP YOUR STASH Random Thought:  I get a kicky little thrill going through my stash and pulling out products to be "on deck" for items about to run out (or even not quite about to run out).



I do this as well. I have about 8-9 items I want to use before the Mother's Day sales. I finally know what products are staple items for me and dd.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 26, 2015)

Used up the rest of the Millcreek Keratin Conditioner today.


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 26, 2015)

I have only been able to maintain stash so far. I went out of town this weekend and got Shea Moisture coconut and hibiscus conditioner because I wanted to wear a wash and go, but ran out.

So far in this challenge I've used 3 and bought three.


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 27, 2015)

Used up 4 Naturals Afro Stretch Cream.  Moving on to SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 27, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> I have only been able to maintain stash so far. I went out of town this weekend and got Shea Moisture coconut and hibiscus conditioner because I wanted to wear a wash and go, but ran out.
> 
> So far in this challenge I've used 3 and bought three.


 
Well, breaking even is not a bad thing necessarily. At least you didn't make it grow . You still have til May 1st


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 27, 2015)

I will be purchasing about 4 leave in sprays because I'm almost out of the one I have.

I am working on a couple of conditioners I'm using as prepoos.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 27, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> On Sunday I'm pretty sure I'm going to get some flaxseed oil from Walmart and two of those new conditioners from the Dollar Tree for my March purchase. The flaxseed will be for my body also so it's not really only hair care... I'm going to try this VO5 Raspberry conditioner this week so I might purchase some of that too. Can all that count as 1 purchase


 
So I went to the Dollar Tree this morning to get dish washing gloves  and I got the two new conditioners (Spa Haus Hydrating Argan Oil & Cocoa Butter Conditioner, Spa Haus Moisturizing Teatree Mint Conditioner) and that's my purchase for March. The cocoa butter one actually has shea as an ingredient, not cocoa...  Anyway, not going to get the raspberry conditioners because I've already tried it and liked it... I know where to get them in the future.


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 27, 2015)

I have enough oils designated for hair that I really like, so I'm moving grapeseed oil out of haircare and into skincare.  I've been using it to remove mascara at night.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 27, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> I have enough oils designated for hair that I really like, so I'm moving grapeseed oil out of haircare and into skincare.  I've been using it to remove mascara at night.



I like using grapeseed oil on my face at night. It's good stuff. 

BTW... I'll probably be buying something when APB opens Monday. Maybe. Perhaps I'll talk myself out of it lol.


----------



## Beany (Feb 27, 2015)

Used up bear fruit marshmallow cotton cleansing conditioner. Will not repurchase. The product is good, the bottle is another story.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 27, 2015)

I finished a bottle of APB Leave in conditioner .


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 27, 2015)

Beany said:


> Used up bear fruit marshmallow cotton cleansing conditioner. Will not repurchase. The product is good, the bottle is another story.


 
I really hate when that happens. I've bought a few products that came in mentally challenging bottles and as a fairly intelligent person I was stupefied as to how a bottle could be so poorly engineered that its consumer couldn't even get the product out. You have to cut the bottle open... I was like... do you not want me to ever use your products again? Put that junk in a jar erplexed


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 27, 2015)

I went to an Uncle Funky's Daughter event and got some free products and bought some. I'll be updating my stash.  I don't use things up very quickly right now because I either braid my hair or bun it for as week at a time


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> USE UP YOUR STASH Random Thought:  I get a kicky little thrill going through my stash and pulling out products to be "on deck" for items about to run out (or even not quite about to run out).



 I do the same. I write list of combinations and plan my next wash day days in advance. Then I go into my cabinet and move stuff around. That's all I'm confessing to.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2015)

Used up the beautiful curls gel. Switch to the modified mhm so using gel but no conditioner. 

Bought some more clay.

Not sure if I will be using up anything soon.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 1, 2015)

I used up 1 APB Moisturizing Conditioner. I have 2 more of these. I plan on using them as detanglers/prepoos.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 1, 2015)

Just ordered hempseed oil from ebay instead of getting the planned flaxseed oil.


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 1, 2015)

Just used up AOWC.  Have one more full size left.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 1, 2015)

I threw away a jar of Peppermint Pomade. I'd mixed it with MN and it hasn't done a thing. No need to continue on that bandwagon.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 2, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> I like using grapeseed oil on my face at night. It's good stuff.
> 
> BTW... I'll probably be buying something when APB opens Monday. Maybe. Perhaps I'll talk myself out of it lol.



So I tallied up my PayPal Pay After Delivery purchases I've made (I've been fabric hoarding smh) and I wont be buying a single thing from the APB sale... Or anymore fabric!


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 2, 2015)

Gave the salon the rest of my relaxer tubs/activator and they gave me a discount . I'm fine now that I know how to do my hair when I want... I like the pampering of going to the salon and having someone else do it... it's relaxing  Plus, I believe those tubs were going to expire before I got to use them so they'll be used much quicker there than in my house.


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 2, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Gave the salon the rest of my relaxer tubs/activator and they gave me a discount . I'm fine now that I know how to do my hair when I want... I like the pampering of going to the salon and having someone else do it... it's relaxing  Plus, I believe those tubs were going to expire before I got to use them so they'll be used much quicker there than in my house.



What a GREAT idea!


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 2, 2015)

I have to either give away or toss my Hairveda Whipped cream.  It is causing a lot of build up


----------



## Beany (Mar 3, 2015)

uofmpanther said:


> I have to either give away or toss my Hairveda Whipped cream.  It is causing a lot of build up




I feel the same way about KJ Jamaican jelly. I may just start using it on my feet at night. It has the same consistency as vaseline.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

[USER=6714 said:
			
		

> uofmpanther[/USER];21187261]I have to either give away or toss my Hairveda Whipped cream.  It is causing a lot of build up



Maybe just keep it for special occasions or special styles.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

I opened up my Camille Rose Whipped Aloe Gel and I like it. It made my hair feel so soft and moisturized. I will be using this as my gel in March. 

I'm thinking I will toss the Naturelle Grow leave-in. I will think about it until the weekend.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 4, 2015)

Giving away:

- Last VO5 shampoo

- 2 VO5 conditioners

- Nature's Gate Herbal Conditioner

- Last full Eva NYC Hair Mask


----------



## Beany (Mar 4, 2015)

Tossing two bottles of mustard oil. I can't with that smell.
My mom is visiting so I will probably send some products to my cousins (via her suitcase lol)


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 4, 2015)

So I caved..... Kinda. Got my mom an ayurvedic oil from APB. I gave her half a bottle a while ago and she's out. 

And I might've picked up a few non hair products from APB for myself. Lol. 

I also have a free influenster voxbox coming with a full size Shampoo, conditioner and oil. Smh. Might be time for another round of gifting.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 4, 2015)

Beany said:


> Tossing two bottles of mustard oil. I can't with that smell.
> My mom is visiting so I will probably send some products to my cousins (via her suitcase lol)


 
Noooo!!! I would've totally bought those from you... I don't believe I've tried that oil yet.


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 4, 2015)

I am working REALLY HARD to not buy a few of the Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balms that I saw in TJMaxx.  I have a moisture con to get through before I even try the tube I already have.  I almost want to break into the one I have and see how it is to justify buying a couple while they have it on the shelf.  But I will be good and finish the con I'm working on before I try the Joico.  Then and only then will I consider  stocking up.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 4, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> I am working REALLY HARD to not buy a few of the Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balms that I saw in TJMaxx. I have a moisture con to get through before I even try the tube I already have. I almost want to break into the one I have and see how it is to justify buying a couple while they have it on the shelf. But I will be good and finish the con I'm working on before I try the Joico. Then and only then will I consider  stocking up.


 
That Joico that you're talking about is the blue one right? I was in TJMaxx yesterday and saw the same thing... right in the front of the store, to the left... I walked over there and did a twirl right back out. Not today, not. to. day.


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 5, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> That Joico that you're talking about is the blue one right? I was in TJMaxx yesterday and saw the same thing... right in the front of the store, to the left... I walked over there and did a twirl right back out. Not today, not. to. day.



Yes!  And it's the Treatment Balm, not the plain old rinse out con.  Today was the second time I stroked those tubes on that shelf.  I bought none though.  Holding out...


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 5, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> Yes! And it's the Treatment Balm, not the plain old rinse out con. Today was the second time I stroked those tubes on that shelf. I bought none though. Holding out...


 
Good stuff 

Are you going to buy it before the second session or use it as a purchase next month?


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 5, 2015)

Used up a VO5 conditioner


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 5, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Good stuff
> 
> Are you going to buy it before the second session or use it as a purchase next month?



The plan is to do right.  I'm going to finish this Alterna I'm working on, then use the use the JMRTB I already have to see if our hair even likes it.  If it's better for either me or DD than the AOWC, I will buy when that tube is half empty.  

I can't predict the timeframe, but that's the plan...if I can stay strong.


----------



## Beany (Mar 5, 2015)

Gave away wgho (light), bb tropical growth oil, and a SM hold and shine mist. Trying to give away some more stuff. My sister has starter/baby locs and I'm trying to see what i have that she can use


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 6, 2015)

Bought 16oz JBCO for 13.99 off of ebay. I was going to wait but I'm almost out and going to be adding it to pretty much all my deep treatments and to use just because lol... It's a staple so I'm never going to be without it. All VO5s and oils are staples but I'm working through those too. I have 9 more products/ingredients I want to use up/give away before the end of this challenge so only the staples are left. They're good but not necessarily needed :

- 4 Yes To Products

- 3 oz of hydrolyzed quinoa protein

- 1/3rd jar of Eva NYC Hair Mask

- Mizani shampoo 

- 2 Spa Haus conditioners (just bought them so they aren't included in the initial post)


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 8, 2015)

Used up my bottle of Safflower Oil and my As I Am leave in. 

Next going to work on some of these other leave ins and another conditioner. I should finish the tressesme conditioner, and one other.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 9, 2015)

Gave my mom the rest of my PBN cucupau (sp?) hair butter, a sample of APB leave in I hadn't used and a sample of Aphoghee 2 Min since I'm still working on the bottle. 

Sold my full bottle of Jakeala coconut juice. Still have almost half of another jar. 

My free Shampoo and conditioner from influenster is for blonde hair. Must've told them my highlights were blonde lol. Anywho it's for color treated hair and free so I'll see how it works but won't feel by trashing it if it does more harm then good.

My March onyx box is coming and I think there's a shea butter moisturizer in it.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2015)

I water rinsed all last week and only applied oil. I'm going backwards on using up my stash  Need to get back to it this week.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Mar 9, 2015)

I have used up Darcy's Curl Detangling Milk, SSI Papaya Curly Souffle, Hairitage Hydration Carrot Cake Frosting, Purabody Cupuaca Hair Butter.


----------



## randi415 (Mar 9, 2015)

I bought 4 APB products smh couldn't pass up the sale. I'll probably give away a few things.


----------



## randi415 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just remembered something. During my move I packed up my fridge in shopping bags but my daughter forgot to put them up. I told her to toss the food that was left out, I just realized I had 2 conditioners in the fridge. An unopened SM (wht bottle, Amazon) and DB SCBSC went to waste.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 11, 2015)

Used up 2 VO5 conditioners today


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 11, 2015)

Gave away the rest of the Mizani Neutralizing shampoo. That's a nice shampoo to remember in the future but I think I'm going to try out ORS Neutralizing shampoo later this year... it's cheaper for the same amount (liter is $10 opposed to Mizani Neutralizing shampoo liter at $20) and may do the same thing.

Edit: Forgot to add I'll be using the family shampoo when I shampoo again next month. We have a gallon of it so it should last a good while


----------



## Beany (Mar 13, 2015)

Gave away DB herbal leave in, SM CES sample, and SM balancing conditioner


----------



## Beany (Mar 14, 2015)

Used up bear fruit macadamia mask. Good product. Will not repurchase unless they change the bottles.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 14, 2015)

Beany said:


> Used up bear fruit macadamia mask. Good product. Will not repurchase unless they change the bottles.


 
I remember a few years ago wanting to purchase from them but hearing so many complaints about that bottle... It's still a problem now... crazy.


----------



## Beany (Mar 14, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> I remember a few years ago wanting to purchase from them but hearing so many complaints about that bottle... It's still a problem now... crazy.



The bottles make me homicidal. I have one more bear fruit product to use up. Such a shame because the products I've tried have been pretty good.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 15, 2015)

Beany said:


> *The bottles make me homicidal*. I have one more bear fruit product to use up. Such a shame because the products I've tried have been pretty good.


 
@ the bolded

This so much. I'll be fighting to cut a bottle open and inevitably someone in the house will come up and ask what I'm doing.... I'm trying to get my money's worth so get away from me before I cut you


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 15, 2015)

Useless, disastrous, unmotivated to succeed.

I bought kinky curly gel and curls passion fruit control paste.

Now not only did I break even, but I added two more.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 15, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> Useless, disastrous, unmotivated to succeed.
> 
> I bought kinky curly gel and curls passion fruit control paste.
> 
> Now not only did I break even, but I added two more.


 
Maybe you can concentrate on using up your conditioners. I feel like working through stylers is really hard. My daughter has 2 leave in spray conditioners, 1 cream and 1 s-curl bottle and they're probably going to last her until the end of the year. She currently has 4 conditioners going but they won't last her until June and they're all bigger than the leave-ins.

Also... the next session is going to start in 6 weeks... that's still enough time to work on something


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 15, 2015)

I finished my 2nd jar of Chai Hair Tea from Blue Roze Beauty.


----------



## Beany (Mar 15, 2015)

I used up 1 pbn mmm


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm done with Jakeala Coconut Juice.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

I used up 1 of my kccc. And I find a little small sample jar of As I Am Curling Jelly. I'm tempted to buy a small jar of As I Am Curling Jelly because I'm testing out wngs this month. Maybe I look to see what else is in my stash to try out first


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 16, 2015)

Used up the APB chocolate mask and my SM Manuka honey mask. 

Also used my small Bobeam shampoo bar!


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 16, 2015)

Updated:





ImanAdero said:


> ¥ = used
> £ = thrown away
> € = given away
> 
> ...



I think I'm going to get rid of a few more products honestly because I just know I'm not gonna use them. Probably will get rid of the suave conditioner or a gel.... or mix the ORS and Fantasia styling products together.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 16, 2015)

Gave away the 1.5 Spa Haus Conditioners. They were ok - I used the old one that came in the 20 oz bottle as a cleanser before and it worked well to make my hair clean. The ones I have are "hydrating" and "moisturizing" but still have a lot of proteins in them (even though they are the moisturizing kind). I don't need them so away they go.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2015)

It seems that I used up one of my kknt and I don't remember when.

Haven't used up anything else lately but used a few things during my last 3 washes. I did a water rinse yesterday and used the NG leave-in and did a flat twist out with the BlueRoze Flax Seed Gel. Then I cowashed today with Jessicurl Too Shea and then twisted my hair up with the BR Flax Seed Gel.

Over the weekend I opened up one of my jars of kccc and started on it.

For now going to concentrate on the NG leave-in, hazelnut oil and the BR Flax seed gel until I change styles.


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 18, 2015)

Used up:
L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm--not a repurchase
Joico K-Pak Reconstruct Conditioner--not a repurchase, I think I bought the wrong one, replaced with Ion Reconstruct
CON Green liter--can't repurchase,  but I have one more

I'm moving my JBCO and Grapeseed oil back to haircare from skincare.  After three weeks JBCO did nothing for my brows or lashes.  I'm mixing it with shampoo per that thread.  I really like it.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 18, 2015)

Used up Eva NYC Hair Mask and 1 VO5 conditioner tonight.

Edit: Going to be using my daughter's Marianna Nature's Advantage Fresh Apple conditioner (2/3rds of a gallon left) as a protein treatment (replacing Eva NYC) until it's gone or she needs it back again  I gave her enough conditioner to last until the end of June though... I've been doing a lot of light protein treatments to build my hair up for my next relaxer at the beginning of May (3 light protein treatments a week). I think I'm going to do a "corrective" one because the last time I went I thought it took really well but it didn't... It was definitely the relaxer I brought and not the salon's fault. When I was applying it at home I thought I just didn't smooth well enough... I feel bad that I gave it to them now  Anyway, I hope it goes well because I've never done a corrective before.


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 19, 2015)

I am giving my Sebastian Cellophanes (full bottle each of clear and brilliant brown plus nearly empty bottles of each) to my sister.  I used the brown a few weeks ago and not only did it do _nothing_ for my grays, but I haven't liked the way my hair has felt since.  I loved it when jk was relaxed but now I think it will be better for her type 3 hair than it will be for my and DD's type 4 hair.


----------



## divinerae (Mar 19, 2015)

Geez this was an eye opener!  I would just like to figure out my holy grail products instead of jumping around and trying any and everything. Perhaps 2 in each category is a good goal.  It's a shame that out of all this stuff the only thing I know my hair likes for sure is the Aphogee 2 Step. 

Bold=Will Repurchase/Holy Grail
*=Havent used
Italic= Like but the verdict is still out if it is THE one
#=Meh
-->= used up or given away

Shampoos
Bobeam Shampoo Bar Honey Shea Shampoo Bar 
Bobeam Shampoo Bar Detox Black Vanilla....Clay Bar *
_Shea Moisture JBCO shampoo
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing shampoo_
Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Shampoo #
OGX Ever Straight *
Suave Daily Clarifying
Agadir Argan Oil 
Roux Moisturizing Shampoo
L'oreal Total Repair 5

Co-Wash
As I Am Coconut Cowash (3)
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Cowash
Eden Cleansing Cowash *

Conditioners
VO5 Clarifying Conditioner (2)
Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey(2)
Shea Moisture Curl and Shine (3)
Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter
Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi Rinse Out
Aussie Moist
OGX Ever Straight*
Tresemme Nourishing Moisture (2)
Tresemme Radiant Volume (2)
Tresemme Perfectly UnDone
Tresemme Flawless Curls Curl Hydration (2)
Garnier Fructis Damage Eraser*
Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition*
Agadir Argan Oil Conditioner 
Roux Moisturizing Conditioner
_L'Oreal Total Repair 5_
L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Extreme

Deep Conditioners
Aphogee Curlific Texture Treatment
Silk Elements Mega Silk*
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Hair Masque
Shea Moisture JBCO Hair Masque (3)
Shea Moisture Superfruit Hair Masque (3)
Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi (2)
Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter (2)
Macadamia Deep Repair Masque*
_Kanechom Kaite Butter_
_Camille Rose Algae Renew_ (2)
_Silicon Mix_
_Crece Pelo_
Bee Mine Bee U Ti Ful*
Alikay Naturals Honey And Sage
Roux Mendex
_L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm_

Leave-Ins
As I am Leave In
It's A 10 original* 
Shea Moisture JBCO (2)
Camille Rose Moisture Milk (2)
Redken Anti Snap*
Paul Mitchell The Conditioner
GVP version of PM The Conditioner
Salerm 21 Silk Protein(2)
Lacio Lacio
Crece Pelo Leave In*
Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Detangler
KKNT (2)
Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Reconstructurizer (2)
Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave In Conditioner


Stylers 
Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Paste
Hicks Edges
Creme of Nature Argan Oil Perfect Edges
As I Am Curling Jelly*
As I Am Twist Defining Cream*
Cantu Coconut Curling Cream*
Chi Shine Infusion Spray
Chi Infra Texture Hair Spray(2)
Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Anti Humidity Hairspray
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Gel 
Shea Moisture JBCO Styling Lotion(2)
KKCC (2)
Camille Rose Curl Maker (2)
Camille Rose Almond Jai Twisting Butter
Eco Styler Brown*
Eco Styler Clear
Eco Styler Olive Oil
Eco Styler Argan Oil
Eco Styler Curl Cocktail*
Eden Body Works Curl Defining Creme*
Bee Mine Bee Hold Curly Butter*
Motions Foaming Wrap Lotion(2)
Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Mousse
Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Moisture Mist
*Nairobi Wrap It*
Alikay Naturals Creme Brûlée Curling Delight*
Alikay Naturals Hair Parfait*
L'Oreal Extraordinary Oil
L'Oreal Dry Oil

Protein Treatments
Aphogee  2 Minute*
*Aphogee 2 Step*

Heat Protectants
Chi 44 Iron Guard (Sample)
Chi Silk Infusion 
Silk Elements Mega Silk Orginal 
Silk Elements Mega Silk Olive 
Kenra Platinum Blow Dry Spray*
Tresemme Platinum Strength*
Tresemme Heat Tamer *
Nairobi Cream Press *
L'Oreal Sleek It Iron Straight Heatspray *
L'Oreal Blow Dry It Quick Dry Primer Spray*


Total # of products: 129
Total # of products used:
Total # of products purchased:
Total # of products since challenge:

By the end of Session 1 I should have some Tresseme Conditioners, Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave In Conditioner,Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Mousse,Suave Daily Clarifying,Camille Rose Moisture Milk, KKNT, KKCC, Alikay Naturals Honey And Sage and Camille Rose Algae Renew finished.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2015)

Was able to give away my SM Manuka Honey Conditioner 

But then today I purchased 2 jars of the Sweet Soul Magic gel  But it was a good sell of $10 off each jar. I couldn't pass it up. Just going to put those towards the back and focus on the CR Aloe Whip and the BlueRoz Flaxseed Gel.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 19, 2015)

Returned 4 Yes To conditioners today. I didn't need them... I only bought them because I got coupons


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 20, 2015)

Used up the rest of the hydrolyzed quinoa protein today.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 20, 2015)

Im jumping in as usual! Copied and paste from Session 3 of 2014.

*Conditioner*
_ORS Replenishing Pak- Professional_
Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage Masque
Shea Moisture Balancing Conditioner
Shea Moisture Volumizing Conditioner
Shea Moistue Restorative Conditioner
Shea Moisture Curl & Shine Conditioner
Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing
Aubrey Island Natural Replenishing
Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Hydrating
_Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner_
_Trader Joes Nourish Spa Conditioner_
Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor
Alikay Naturals- Honey and Sage Deep Conditioner
Aussie 3 Min Deeeep
============================================
Aussie Moist
Suave Humectant Moisture
_Herbal Essences Hello Hydration_

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
_Coconut Souffle by Mizani 
Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment_
Cantu SheaButter Leave-In
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie (x2)
Eden Body Works Coconut Shea All Natural Leave In Conditioner
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1
Mane Choice- Doesn't Get Much "BUTTER" Than This
Alikay Naturals- Moisture Rich Hair Parfait
Alikay Naturals- Lemongrass Leave In Conditioner


**I am only listing things that I NEED to get rid of or things that I am unsure about. Staples are not listed!**


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 20, 2015)

I finally finished up my homemade End All Hair Balm.  SO GLAD it's gone.


ETA  I'm down to three items on my Use It Up short list.  I'm pretty sure I'll get through at least two of them before the session is over.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2015)

The blue rose flax gel works well with my perm rods. Tonight I washed and used CR aloe whip on my flat twist and used the blue rose with my perm rod set in the front.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm getting braids today. I think I'm getting Senegalese twists, but I dunno... I might actually just want my own hair done and leave thy for. Month. 

Either way, today is wash day and I just love whittling down my stash. 

For the next 4 weeks (whichever style I get), I'm going to concentrate on using a APB leave in (spray), mixing one of my other leave ins (maybe DB) with water to make a spray, and using an oil mix up. 

Also got rid of the suave conditioner and mixed the two gels together with an oil. We'll see how I like it when my style comes out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 22, 2015)

So today I used up Bellezza Naturale Skin's Strawberry Restorative Mask and B.A.S.K.'s Vanilla Whiskey soak.

I've also given away some things to my brother in law and sister.

I'm just going to, for the record, say that if APB has a sale, I'm purchasing some oils, puddings, and DCs.

I have staple vendors though and that's a huge start for me!


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 22, 2015)

I am going through this shea moisture conditioner and curl and style milk. They don't last as long as some other products. I need more to maintain the lotioney feeling.


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 23, 2015)

I was weak today.  I went into CosmoProf to pick up something for a friend and saw a 500ml pump jar of Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm for only $13.  I paid $7.99 for the still untried 250ml tube I bought at TJMaxx.  I HAD to buy this.  With all the great reviews, my hair is BOUND to love it...I also bought Sebastian Trilliant heat protectant spray.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 23, 2015)

Haven't used up anything 

I did buy a travel size Carols Daughter leave in for $2 at Target last week. That's it.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 23, 2015)

Ya'll... there's still almost 6 weeks left... That's plenty of time to get through some conditioner at least, depending on how long your hair is/how much you use... I tell you, those stylers are really hard to work through but if you concentrate on using one rinse out/deep conditioner at a time, you'll use something up


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 23, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Ya'll... there's still almost 6 weeks left... That's plenty of time to get through some conditioner at least, depending on how long your hair is/how much you use... I tell you, those stylers are really hard to work through but if you concentrate on using one rinse out/deep conditioner at a time, you'll use something up



Yes on the stylers. This sm ces is going to last me decades! Lol.

Oh and I think I'm going to stick to one DC at a time instead of switching every week.


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 23, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Yes on the stylers. This sm ces is going to last me decades! Lol.
> 
> Oh and I think I'm going to stick to one DC at a time instead of switching every week.



I KNOW about the SM CES.  I should have chosen a different styler to use up next, but nooooo, I wanted to know understand the hype behind CES.  And I stick to ONE THING in the category until it's all gone.  I'm really trying to WORK this challenge.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 24, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Ya'll... there's still almost 6 weeks left... That's plenty of time to get through some conditioner at least, depending on how long your hair is/how much you use... I tell you, those stylers are really hard to work through but if you concentrate on using one rinse out/deep conditioner at a time, you'll use something up



I'm going to try to get back to using deep conditioner once a week. It is better for my stash list and my hair. The stylers are killing me.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 25, 2015)

Used up 1 VO5 conditioner


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 25, 2015)

gorgeoushair said:


> I could have sworn I posted in this thread but maybe it was the old one.  Well I used up HH Peach Waves and SD Wheat Germ Leave In. Now I need to use up HH The Deep C-1 more use, HH Pink Lemonade-1-2 more uses, HH Soft Coconut Marshmallows, HH Liquid Cake Batter, HQ Go Deep DC-1 more use, HQ Coconut Mango Repair Mask-2 more uses, and MHC Buttery Soy-trying to use up half the jar.  It's a 16oz jar and a little goes a long way.



Used up HH Pink Lemonade and HQ Go Deep DC


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 27, 2015)

Used up Alterna Caviar Replenishing Moisture con.    Now I can finally try my Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.  I hope it's a new HG.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Mizani Coconut Souffle* is the hardest thing to get rid of. My hair is fine and it doesn't take a lot to satisfy it. Its about 2 tbsp left Im hoping to get rid of it by the end of this season.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 28, 2015)

I CWed last night with *Herbal Essences Hello Hydration* its hanging on its last leg. I can't wait until its done.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 29, 2015)

Finished off a SM Purification Masque


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm currently in braids so I am not really using an products.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 30, 2015)

I used up an APB Broccoli and Smoothing Conditioner and a V05 Clarifying Conditioner

I'm getting braids in about a week or so, so there will be a halt on using anything except oils and refresher sprays.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 30, 2015)

You know, when I'm done with this challenge... I think I'm going on a haul in late May/early June for some of that "new" ORS Shealicious stuff and Hask conditioners. I remember really liking Hask, especially that Macadamia Oil Deep Treatment...

There's still 5 weeks left of this challenge so I won't be derailed. I'll just make a list and check it twice... or a few hundred times


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 30, 2015)

Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment TRASHED!


----------



## missdi30 (Mar 30, 2015)

I finished Shea Moisture Purification Mask. It's a staple but I won't be buying anymore until I knock out some of my other dc's and conditioners I use as dc's.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 30, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> You know, when I'm done with this challenge... I think I'm going on a haul in late May/early June for some of that "new" ORS Shealicious stuff and Hask conditioners. I remember really liking Hask, especially that Macadamia Oil Deep Treatment...
> 
> There's still 5 weeks left of this challenge so I won't be derailed. I'll just make a list and check it twice... or a few hundred times


 
So... I didn't wait  I bought 4 packs of Hask conditioners. I wanted to buy the accompanying bottles but nope... I think I'll save them for use until after the challenge though... I was anticipating buying that Shealicious stuff and since I can't find it, I guess I had to buy something


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 31, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> So... I didn't wait  I bought 4 packs of Hask conditioners. I wanted to buy the accompanying bottles but nope... I think I'll save them for use until after the challenge though... I was anticipating buying that Shealicious stuff and since I can't find it, I guess I had to buy something


 
Add another one to that. I'm trying to find all the ones in the packet... I don't want the one in the green packet but there's a Monoi one that no one seems to have anymore. When I wasn't looking for it everyone seemed to have it... I think I'll stop buying for a while after I find it.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 1, 2015)

I threw something out today...

Oh and added the DB leave in to water to make a spray... so I technically didn't use it up yet, but the bottle I gone!

I really must say, I am super proud of myself this challenge. I feel like I've been actually making a dent in my stash and that I'm making progress. Now of course I want new products, specifically some new sIS stuff, but I think I'm going to keep holding out and wait for someone to mention them having a sale so I can make a good haul for spring/summer.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 1, 2015)

Used up 1 VO5 today.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2015)

Haven't used anything up. Just going back and forth between using up a sample of curling cream and the blue roze flax seed gel.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 2, 2015)

Used up a VO5 conditioner today.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 3, 2015)

Good luck to everyone with these Easter sales!  

Try to stay strong but remember we still have 2 sessions left lol!


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 3, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Good luck to everyone with these Easter sales!
> 
> Try to stay strong but remember we still have 2 sessions left lol!


 
I think I'll make it to Easter but not a whole lot longer after that. I got a coupon for Ulta and they have Shea Moisture on sale plus that new ORS Shealicious and Hask stuff... The coupon ends on the 11th and I want to get at least 4 Shea Moisture masks for my daughter's hair and $50 gets you free shipping. 

Ah well...if nothing else, I'll join the next challenge with less stuff than I began this one


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Haven't used up anything, neither have I bought anything......so I think Im doing okay!
Tomorrow is wash day so I hope something will finish up.


----------



## randi415 (Apr 8, 2015)

Updated list. I fell off big time. SMH

- Shampoos and Co Wash
Elucence Moisture Benifits (2)*
As I Am co wash*
Nature's Gate

- Conditioners
SSI Avocado
Nature's Gate
Knock off organix (2)
Trader Joes TTT*
SM BLK soap

- Deep Conditioners
Naturellegrow marshmallow root & slippery elm* (2)
Herbal Blends*
Blue Malva
Aloe & Avocado
SM Purification Masque (4)*
APB Not easily broken


- Leave Ins/Moisturizers
Darcy's Daily Leave In*
SSI Moisture Mist
SSI Marula Hemp Butter
SSI Marchmallow Hair Cream
APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream
Moisturizing Hair Cream
Hair & Body Butta
Refresher
Leave In
Hair Lotion
SM JBCO


- Styling products/Butters/Pomades

Darcy's SCMHW
SSI exoctic pomade
Butters n Bars East African Shea* 16oz
Marie Dean Nilotica Shea 5oz*
BSS east african Shea (one use left)
SM JBCO edge treatment (2)
Sarenzo Ayurvedic Butter
Ampro clear ice
WetLine gel

Underlined items were purchased during this session.
*items I will not go without and should be the only items purchased but ummm.....


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 8, 2015)

Got a honey masque, coconut juice, and hair spritzer from Jakeala. I'm close to emptying a few things too.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 8, 2015)

Bought SheaMoisture Yucca and Plantain Anti-Breakage mask yesterday


----------



## Beany (Apr 8, 2015)

Used up bobeam revive conditioner, bear fruit orange and ginger cleansing conditioner, and tressemme naturals. None are repurchases


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 9, 2015)

Over the "break" we used up Nioxin Thermal Bliss and kms Flat Out Hot Pressed Spray.  I opened up my tiny can of Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Styling Heat Protect Spray and it left DD's hair so shiny and silky that I found a deal on Overstock.com and bought four more cans.  Good and bad...


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2015)

Haven't used up anything. With spring here and summer on the way I think I'm safe from shopping. I don't tend to want to spend until the Fall.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 9, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Got a honey masque, coconut juice, and hair spritzer from Jakeala. I'm close to emptying a few things too.



I have a shopping cart full of some of her items on my Etsy.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 9, 2015)

View attachment 325018 I'm so in on this challenge. Been doing my own personal challenge on Instagram for awhile. I've made some progress. Just snapped some pics of my current situation. This is most of my stuff, minus the stuff in the fridge and bathroom. You can't see everything in the pics but you get the idea.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 9, 2015)

Still using up the Mizani, it should be done by the end of the week.
DCed yesterday too but didn't use anything up. I am starting to work on one thing at a time now.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 9, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> I'm so in on this challenge. Been doing my own personal challenge on Instagram for awhile. I've made some progress. Just snapped some pics of my current situation. This is most of my stuff, minus the stuff in the fridge and bathroom. You can't see everything in the pics but you get the idea.  View attachment 325018



Admitting is the first step!


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 9, 2015)

Couldn't get my other pic to upload. Maybe I'll post another time.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 9, 2015)

I am failing this challenge. I have bought some APB, Shea Moisture Professional, and Purification Masks from Curl Mart. 
It's safe to say I have an addiction to buying hair products. I guess I will try again next session. I would say having braids will help, but shoot, if the sale is right I will buy then too.

Let us pray lol...


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 9, 2015)

Bought 2 8oz Eco-lesterols today.

Some people aren't the only ones failing this challenge


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 9, 2015)

The problem is I have sold and gave away some things but have bought things too. So it's like my stash has decreased but is growing again. :/


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 9, 2015)

Ive used these products up recently.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 9, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I am failing this challenge. I have bought some APB, Shea Moisture Professional, and Purification Masks from Curl Mart.
> It's safe to say I have an addiction to buying hair products. I guess I will try again next session. I would say having braids will help, but shoot, if the sale is right I will buy then too.
> 
> Let us pray lol...



Please report back on that Shea moisture! @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 9, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> View attachment 325034 View attachment 325035 Ive used these products up recently.


Ooh!  I like this idea!  Imma start posting pictures of my empties too.  

OT:  I don't like this super small selection of smilies.    <--SEE!


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 9, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> Ooh!  I like this idea!  Imma start posting pictures of my empties too.
> 
> OT:  I don't like this super small selection of smilies.    <--SEE!


Yea I do that on my Instagram. I get so proud lol


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm not forfeiting this challenge but... I just bought some Simply Shea Deep Conditioner at the Dollar Tree. Wanted to try it... It's 6oz for a dollar and I believe it's owned by a black woman. Trying to support!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 9, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Please report back on that Shea moisture! @NaturallyATLPCH



Will do @oneastrocurlie, but it will be a while since I'm getting braids. ;-)


----------



## krissyhair (Apr 10, 2015)

I used up one shampoo, and another conditioner. I bought a new shampoo to replace it.


----------



## randi415 (Apr 11, 2015)

Finished KCKT. It's a staple but I'll see how long I can go without it and try to use up something I don't plan on repurchasing.

Yaaay finally finished something!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 11, 2015)

Finished off my travel size of Carol Daughter Water Spray.. I mean Black Vanilla Leave In and APB Broccoli Cream. Neither are repurchases but the APB is due to having moisturizers I already like.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 11, 2015)

Bought 3 Shealicious conditioners and 1 SheaMoisture Superfruit Hair Mask from Ulta with my 20% coupon. Planning on getting 2 more SheaMoisture masks to complete my collection (Tahitian Monoi and Jamaican Black Castor) when CVS or Walgreens has a buy one/get one sale. I finished the part of my stash I wanted to deplete for this challenge so now I guess I'll be re-upping for the next one


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 11, 2015)

I am so late and behind. I made a place holder on the first page of this thread and never came back.  I have been working on and purchasing some products. I'll list everything I still have at the start of the second session.

I started with 78 produccts, used up 12 products, bought/gifted 6, and working on 5-6. Overall my stash has decreased so I'm happy.

I would upload pics but I don't know how to with the new forum software.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 11, 2015)

Working my way on down the DC list.......starting with *ORS Replenishing Pak- Professional.*
I am about to dry DC.


----------



## krissyhair (Apr 12, 2015)

I have the smallest amount left of shea moisture leave in. I will finish it this week and start using one backup leave in, and gift away a third product to a friend.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 12, 2015)

Finished Jakeala Coconut Juice. I have another on the way but will knock out this Oyin Juices and Berries first. I'm about half way through that. 

Oh and I have an onyx box coming with 4 full size products lol. One was already in a previous box and I gifted the first one to my mom. Another one is a repeat too so I'll have two of those. Might gift them both because I have no use for foaming mousse. The other two are new to me.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 12, 2015)

I finished *Mizani Coconut Souffle* after my overnight DC session.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 12, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Good luck to everyone with these Easter sales!
> 
> Try to stay strong but remember we still have 2 sessions left lol!



I made it through without buying anything.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 12, 2015)

Ok, last purchase for hair: Walgreens had the buy one/get one 50% off for SheaMoisture and I got the Tahitian Monoi Masque and the Jamaican Castor Oil one. I also found the Hask Monoi Oil packets I was looking for and got two of those. I have everything on my wish list now... I'm not breaking any of these items open until the next challenge.


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 13, 2015)

I just had an aha moment reading a post here.  I thought I had to use up or at least give away all of my products, even if unwanted.  Even though I've thrown away products once or twice, I still felt a little odd when I did it.  Now I realize that if a product is garbage then that is where it should go.  It certainly should not go in my hair, even it I did pay good money for it.  Using up something that does no good, and possibly harm, just to say I used it  is NOT productive.

That said, I'm throwing away my Elasta QP Reflect Sheen Spray.  Not only do I hate the thought of using it and having to use it up, but I HATE how it smells.

Also used up a Daily Defense Tender Apple rinse out.  14 more to go.

And I'm taking amla oil off the Use It Up short list.  Even though I probably won't repruchase, I do like how it works when I mix it with con and water to make a pre poo detangler.  No point in rushing through it if it works for me just to say I used it up.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 13, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> I just had an aha moment reading a post here.  I thought I had to use up or at least give away all of my products, even if unwanted.  Even though I've thrown away products once or twice, I still felt a little odd when I did it.  Now I realize that if a product is garbage then that is where it should go.  It certainly should not go in my hair, even it I did pay good money for it.  Using up something that does no good, and possibly harm, just to say I used it  is NOT productive.
> 
> That said, I'm throwing away my Elasta QP Reflect Sheen Spray.  Not only do I hate the thought of using it and having to use it up, but I HATE how it smells.
> 
> ...


Girl I was starting to think I was the only one that still had DDTA lol. I think I'm working on my last bottle finally. 

I agree about throwing away products. I feel weird about it too. I've decided if it's something that works crappy for me or if I hate the smell I'm throwing it away. I give my mom some things but she doesn't use much and I don't know anyone else into hair. 

I've been doing pretty well but if Annabelle's has another sale I'm afraid.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 13, 2015)

Used up 1 VO5 conditioner today.


----------



## krissyhair (Apr 14, 2015)

My oil mixture was getting low so I combined the rest of my coconut and lavender oils from my hair stash with olive and soybean oil from the kitchen to mix some more. That's two products down.

I also gave away my Nexxus leave in conditioner. I would rather share it with my classmate who is also natural. That's a total of 3 products down for the day, and 5 for the month including my last shampoo and leave in.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 15, 2015)

About to dry DC with *ORS Replenishing Pak- Professional* + EVCO
And its the last session using ORS bc I finished it up!


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 15, 2015)

I had another realization.  I was about to repurchase a product I ran out of in a category I don't feel I need anymore, just it of habit.  When I realized I don't need it in my regimen I put it back on the shelf.  I used up CON Argan Oil Intense con and won't be replacing it.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 15, 2015)

Do you guys target certain items to get rid of?  I'm trying to do this with some things but I'm so all over the place and I like variation plus I have so many things to try that it's hard for me. And then I get upset when I use something that isn't a product that I'm working on. I'm so all over the place that I feel like it'll take years for me to make progress if I don't focus on one thing at a time.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 15, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Do you guys target certain items to get rid of?  I'm trying to do this with some things but I'm so all over the place and I like variation plus I have so many things to try that it's hard for me. And then I get upset when I use something that isn't a product that I'm working on. I'm so all over the place that I feel like it'll take years for me to make progress if I don't focus on one thing at a time.



I usually start with the stuff that's already open and has the least amount in it. After I got rid of all the open containers, I started with the stuff I thought was the oldest. The next session I'm going to start with the open stuff (which will probably only be one thing) and then go with products that are the smallest and work my way up to the bigger containers. I'm only able to do this because pretty much all I use is conditioner - rinse out and deep - it was and will be over 90% of my stash.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 15, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Do you guys target certain items to get rid of?  I'm trying to do this with some things but I'm so all over the place and I like variation plus I have so many things to try that it's hard for me. And then I get upset when I use something that isn't a product that I'm working on. I'm so all over the place that I feel like it'll take years for me to make progress if I don't focus on one thing at a time.



I usually focus on one thing and use it until the end. What throws me off most though is samples. I feel like I have to try them even if they will set me off my focused products for a few weeks.


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 15, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Do you guys target certain items to get rid of?  I'm trying to do this with some things but I'm so all over the place and I like variation plus I have so many things to try that it's hard for me. And then I get upset when I use something that isn't a product that I'm working on. I'm so all over the place that I feel like it'll take years for me to make progress if I don't focus on one thing at a time.


I do.  Like CodeRed I usually start with the open items with the least amount.  While it drives me crazy wondering how an untried product will work on my hair, the thrill of empties, for me, is much greater.  I had what I call a "Use It Up Short List" for this session and I've already gotten rid of (or moved in one case) everything on it.  I've done so well I'm not sure I'll be able to have enough products next session to have a good short list.


----------



## randi415 (Apr 15, 2015)

Gave away SM JBCO styling lotion. 

Bought 3 SM purification masque and one rinse out from the same line.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 15, 2015)

Today was wash day. I'm so proud right now.

Used these up on my dry DC today.  Hydro quench Systems Pineapple Hibiscus deep conditioner.....I loved this. It has lots of slip! My curls pop after I use it. I would buy this again but no time soon, I have too much stuff to use up.                                     Shea Moisture Purification Mask......I never really knew how to properly use this stuff so I always just deep conditioned with it. A lot of people love this but nothing stood out about it to me. I hate the smell and it lingers too. I won't repurchase.

Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk
Very good moisturizer. This is my second bottle and I have a third . It makes my hair very soft and shiny. I like it way better than the curl enhancing smoothie.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 15, 2015)

Used up 1 VO5 conditioner tonight. I really like this Moisture Milk line.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 15, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> While it drives me crazy wondering how an untried product will work on my hair, the thrill of empties, for me, is much greater



This all day. I'm sitting here thinking that if something doesn't work, I'm out of something that does that will correct it... but I still want to use something up more than opening something new lol.


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 15, 2015)

I do NOT like Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie, but I am going to use that bad boy up.  HATED it for twist outs so I'm M&Sing more regularly than ever before.  I've put a decent dent in it already.  It won't be gone by the end of this session, but maybe by the end of May or June.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 16, 2015)

Couldn't let the SM bogo pass me by.  I got a purification Masque, a Superfriut Masque, a Tahitian Monoi Masque and the JBCO styling lotion.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 16, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Couldn't let the SM bogo pass me by.  I got a purification Masque, a Superfriut Masque, a Tahitian Monoi Masque and the JBCO styling lotion.


 I was just coming in here to post thet this sale has been making me have a moment for 2 days now. I don't know if I can resist. I'm on the site now making a cart  I wish they had the JBCO line on the site. Lord halp me


----------



## randi415 (Apr 16, 2015)

I wanted to use the rest of my SM $2 off coupons during this CVS BOGO sooo I bought 
2 Blk Soap rinse out conditioner
1 JBCO Leave in
1 Edge Treatment 
SMH I got issues! Not only am I a PJ I get a serious rush on deals like this. I won't need anything during the next session.


----------



## Beany (Apr 16, 2015)

Gave away mielle organics mint almond oil, Curls blueberry control paste, cantu conditioning creamy leave in, cantu shine and hold mist, and oyin bsp


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 17, 2015)

I guess Im the only one over here not buying stuff huh?!

Don't get me wrong I want some stuff but..... I def need to get rid of some crap first. Plus I went and got my hair braided into a beehive to hide under my wig so I won't be using much up besides spray LI's and oils. Oils aren't on my list because I usually stick to like 3 oils and never seem to over buy.

To answer Pocha's question I work my way down the list based on the oldest items. I feel a certain type of way when I trash something. It has to stink, have mold or something for me to just trash it. Otherwise I feel like I'm losing my money.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 17, 2015)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I guess Im the only one over here not buying stuff huh?!
> 
> Don't get me wrong I want some stuff but..... I def need to get rid of some crap first. Plus I went and got my hair braided into a beehive to hide under my wig so I won't be using much up besides spray LI's and oils. Oils aren't on my list because I usually stick to like 3 oils and never seem to over buy.
> 
> To answer Pocha's question I work my way down the list based on the oldest items. I feel a certain type of way when I trash something. It has to stink, have mold or something for me to just trash it. Otherwise I feel like I'm losing my money.


I didn't buy anything. I put it out my mind. For now.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 17, 2015)

I soooooo want to buy this Sprout box from SSI... but I won't considering other just purchased items from them during their Easter sale. 

So these coming days I'm going to working on using up a leave in, probably my APB small leave in. I also have a spray bottle with conditioner in it. I don't know if I mentioned I used up my Tresemme conditioner and another leave in. Let me make a note and figure out what I said I needed to use up lol.


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 17, 2015)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I guess Im the only one over here not buying stuff huh?!
> 
> Don't get me wrong I want some stuff but..... I def need to get rid of some crap first. Plus I went and got my hair braided into a beehive to hide under my wig so I won't be using much up besides spray LI's and oils. Oils aren't on my list because I usually stick to like 3 oils and never seem to over buy.
> 
> To answer Pocha's question I work my way down the list based on the oldest items. I feel a certain type of way when I trash something. It has to stink, have mold or something for me to just trash it. Otherwise I feel like I'm losing my money.


I think the only thing I bought that wasn't a necessary replacement was the Oscar Blandi heat protectors.  That's a major improvement for me.  Plus I HAD to buy them.  It was an offer I couldn't refuse.    Forreal.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 17, 2015)

Ohemgee! I just realized I've been doing a lot better than I thought. I only have two TRUE shampoos left. I have a Bobeam bar (which will last forever) and a Trader Joes Nourish and Spa. I have 3 Co washes one of which is almost gone (AIA coconut cowash) .

I have 4 regular/non Styler leave ins... 

And of course many other products... so I think my plan (once I take these twists out), will be to cowash every 3-4 days to get some of these Conditioners and stylers gone. 

If I can use up another 2-4 products of any category within the next 2 Months, I'll be a happy camper. I think I'll buy a new shampoo fairly soon, but I'm going to pat myself on the back for now!


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 18, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> I didn't buy anything. I put it out my mind. For now.



LOL, only the strong survive! Don't be I have a list waiting in my Esty care right now, just waiting on the opportunity.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 18, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> I think the only thing I bought that wasn't a necessary replacement was the *Oscar Blandi heat protectors*.  That's a major improvement for me.  Plus I HAD to buy them.  It was an offer I couldn't refuse.    Forreal.



That was for kiddo though huh?


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 18, 2015)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> That was for kiddo though huh?


Sure was.  But I'm not immune to the fact that I use her needs as an excuse to buy products.  BUT those cans are about $20 each and I got FOUR for $19.  I _had_ to.


----------



## Beany (Apr 18, 2015)

Used up NO honey creme liquid balm (not sure if this was on my original list)


----------



## Beany (Apr 19, 2015)

Used up sample of kj naturals stretch and curl custard ( old formula )


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 19, 2015)

I went and renewed my Sally's membership yesterday and they gave me free conditioner.

I'm convinced the universe is conspiring against me.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 19, 2015)

B_Phlyy said:


> I went and renewed my Sally's membership yesterday and they gave me free conditioner.
> 
> I'm convinced the universe is conspiring against me.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2015)

I used the CR Curlaide Moistre Butter for my twists Friday. It's OK but doesn't hold moisture in my hair. Taking it to work tomorrow to give it to somebody. Will take it off my list when I get rid of it.

I used the Jessicurl Deep Conditioner on Friday. This is probably the next thing I use up. Not using much of anything else.


----------



## randi415 (Apr 20, 2015)

Gave away 
Afro Veda cocoa latte mask
Afro Veda Shea amla
SM curl enhancing smoothie
SM original conditioner
Coco curls styler

Finished
Darcy Botanicals tocuma moisture butter whip
BASK vanilla whiskey soak


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2015)

Gave away the CR Curlaide.  She was glad to have it.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thinking about joining Session 2 of this challenge.  The what's on sale, what did you buy and what are you doing to your hair this weekend threads have been really getting to me.  With online shops reformulating, putting our sales and cutting shipping, things have gotten out of hand.  There!  The first step is admitting it.


----------



## Beany (Apr 20, 2015)

Gave away 2 curl prep sweet buttahs.

I'll be down to just staples after next session...hopefully


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 20, 2015)

jbwphoto1 said:


> Thinking about joining Session 2 of this challenge.  The what's on sale, what did you buy and what are you doing to your hair this weekend threads have been really getting to me.  With online shops reformulating, putting our sales and cutting shipping, things have gotten out of hand.  There!  The first step is admitting it.



I was good too until I finished half my stash. I actually borrowed my current conditioner from my daughter's stash... I was doing so well that I thought I could just buy a few here and there... nope. Now I gotta join session 2


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 21, 2015)

Only staple I might run out of is Aphogee 2 Min. I'll get that before Session 2 and then no no no more buying. That means saying no to Mother's day and 4th of July Sales.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 21, 2015)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Im jumping in as usual! Copied and paste from Session 3 of 2014.
> 
> *Conditioner*
> _ORS Replenishing Pak- Professional_
> ...



The WHITE are empties
The GREY are what I am focusing on... I have combined them into my old HH conditioner pump so technically the TJ's container are gone....


----------



## divinerae (Apr 22, 2015)

With the help of my darling daughter the Shea Moisture mousse is gone.  She was sad when I told her that was the only one. She was like "but you have two of everything!!!!"


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2015)

Gave away the Jessicurl Too Shea to my coworker. Now I can focused on some other stuff.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2015)

I washed last night and used the mud puddle wash. I should be able to use this up soon. I used the Natural Oasis Softening balm as my conditioner. I think I will focus on this for the rest of April to use it up. I twisted with CR Aloe Whip. I think I'm going to focus on some samples and use them up. And this morning I used a little hazelnut oil.  

Shooting to use up the mud puddle by the end of April.


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 23, 2015)

One more week ladies!  Who's using stuff up?


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 23, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> One more week ladies!  Who's using stuff up?



I am!

I'm going to get a relaxer May 2nd and my last product use will be on April 29th. I used up 1 VO5 today. I have another one that's open that I'm going to use up for co-wash-cleansing this month and I'm going to use up the rest of that Nature's Gate Fresh Apples conditioner (which wasn't even in my stash lol) for both deep treatments and to help wash them out. That'll enable me to start the next challenge with all unopened items.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm finding it so hard to focus on specific items! I think I have product ADD. 

I'm all over the place. Some of the problem has to do with scents. I have different scents of everything so I try to pair things up so they won't clash or be overpowering. If I use a heavily scented DC I need to use a light scented leave in or oil. If I use a light scented (non lingering) DC I can use my more heavy scented leave in.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 23, 2015)

Working on my pj goals. Some categories I'm unsure of so I'll set my limit at 5. That might seem kinda high but trust me it's less than what I have now. 

Shampoos 
-1 sulfate
-1 no sulfate 

Instant conditioners- 2

Deep Conditioners- no more than 5

Protein Conditioners- 2

Leave In's- no more than 5

Stylers- 10 possibly ( I have different stylers for natural hair and roller set hair) 

Butters- maybe 1 (don't use them much)

Oils- no more than 5 

Heat Protectants- 2

Moisturizers- 2


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 25, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> One more week ladies!  Who's using stuff up?



My daughter and I used up a few products in March and April. :
SheScentit Tahitian Leave in conditioner
AO GPB conditioner
Claudie's Balancing Daily conditioner
LG Green Magic cream
Shescentit Curl Moist conditioner
Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait
Shescentit Cranberry Cream Hair cocktail

I have one more item on deck to use up by May 14 before getting crochet braids.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 25, 2015)

Used most of this up shaving my legs lol. Not a repurchase ever.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 25, 2015)

Just got back from Walgreens where I took advantage of the Shea Moisture BOGO. I don't feel an ounce of guilt about it either.

I probably won't finish anything else up this session so I'll be doing a final count and inventory some time in the coming week.


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 25, 2015)

Finally used up something! I used up my Camille Rose Aloe Whipped Butter Gel. I love this, but I can't tell the difference between it and Almond Jai 

I'm allso tossing the APB chocolate deep conditioner


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 27, 2015)

Just coming around to stalk you ladies. Not using much up since I have my hair braided in a beehive. Wondering how long I will keep these braids in.....


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

Washed twice since Friday but didn't use anything up. Opened up a soul magic gel. I have 2 large bottles. I will have that for a very long time. 

Have to remember when I wash on Wednesday to try to use up the mud puddle wash.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 28, 2015)

2 days until the end of this session ladies! I need to get some Aphogee 2 Min before Friday. 

I was thinking of making the session 2 thread a little early. Between work, The Avengers and opening up my shop Friday might be a tad busy lol.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> 2 days until the end of this session ladies! I need to get some Aphogee 2 Min before Friday.
> 
> I was thinking of making the session 2 thread a little early. Between work, The Avengers and opening up my shop Friday might be a tad busy lol.



Why not just change the title of this thread. We can just continue in here.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Why not just change the title of this thread. We can just continue in here.



Oh great idea! Unless someone objects I'll flip the title and update the first post.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2015)

I washed with mud puddle last night. I'm on my final use. Not going to wash before the end of the challenge but it will be gone soon after the start of the next. I also used my jar of MHC type 4 hair creme. Since I have a very large jar of it, I going to shoot for using it up in May. I need to start using the Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade on my ends and edges.


----------



## randi415 (Apr 28, 2015)

I plan on buying nothing but staples next session. The only products I might need is KCKT, Trader Joes TTT, and if I see any SM purification masque in stores I'm picking those up for sure.

I have a feeling the SMPM will return to store shelves.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 28, 2015)

I almost bought miss Jessie's pillow soft curls today because it smells sooooo good! I put it back though. The price tag helped me out a lot lol.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 28, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> I almost bought miss Jessie's pillow soft curls today because it smells sooooo good! I put it back though. The price tag helped me out a lot lol.



Everyone I know irl has tried it and said it wasn't anything special. I tried it on my daughter's loose curls it really wasn't anything to write home about.


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 28, 2015)

Last night we finished up one of DD's Nubian Heritage EVOO and Moringa butters.  Two more left of this product that I haven't been able to find in stores in a while.  

I think I'm throwing out the last of my amla oil.  I can't deal with the scent anymore.  I hate that bottle every time I look at it.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 28, 2015)

Washing my hair tomorrow... I know I won't finish anything else before the first session is over, but again, pretty proud of myself this session !

Products I'm still working on:
Any of my stylers
Bobeam Shampoo bar
Banana Brulee deep conditioner
APB ultimate conditioner 

Will be easy to use my Conditioners next session since it will be warm enough to cowash more often. 

Will post my final end of session 1 product that list.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 29, 2015)

I love the warmer weather cuz I can use up more stuff. I wear my hair curly and that takes more products and I wash more frequent. 

Does anyone else get their stash down and then freak out thinking they don't have enough stuff and then relapse and go crazy?  *raises hand* I've done it but I can not do it again.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 29, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> I love the warmer weather cuz I can use up more stuff. I wear my hair curly and that takes more products and I wash more frequent.
> 
> Does anyone else get their stash down and then freak out thinking they don't have enough stuff and then relapse and go crazy?  *raises hand* I've done it but I can not do it again.



Yup. Then I get the new stuff and side eye myself


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 29, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Yup. Then I get the new stuff and side eye myself



Yep. That's me, every time. Then it takes months to use up the stuff I had before and I'm wondering why I thought I was going to run out of anything


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 29, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> I love the warmer weather cuz I can use up more stuff. I wear my hair curly and that takes more products and I wash more frequent.
> 
> Does anyone else get their stash down and then freak out thinking they don't have enough stuff and then relapse and go crazy?  *raises hand* I've done it but I can not do it again.



All the way me lol. I want to but a new shampoo, because I have 2 left... but I know it will take forever To use that bar lol. I do think even know why I'm tempted.

Also might try out the SSI Okra conditioner, and about to read up on Briogeo... now that I know that company is black owned I want to buy it ::cries::


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 29, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> I love the warmer weather cuz I can use up more stuff. I wear my hair curly and that takes more products and I wash more frequent.
> 
> Does anyone else get their stash down and then freak out thinking they don't have enough stuff and then relapse and go crazy?  *raises hand* I've done it but I can not do it again.


Umm...I've never gotten my stash down.  I'm getting close though and feeling no anxiety.  The store is right around the corner.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 29, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> I love the warmer weather cuz I can use up more stuff. I wear my hair curly and that takes more products and I wash more frequent.
> 
> Does anyone else get their stash down and then freak out thinking they don't have enough stuff and then relapse and go crazy?  *raises hand* I've done it but I can not do it again.



I actually complete got to the end of my stash once. I mean, I used every single product up that I had on hand, including sample sizes. And to reward myself for doing so good..........I went and spent $500+ on hair products over a couple of weeks.  I'm still working on some of that stuff now.

I think I just need to do what I did then and suck it up when I get tempted. Or take the money I would've spent out of my account and stash it in savings.


----------



## krissyhair (Apr 29, 2015)

If I never bought anything new in this challenge, and only stuck to what I had before, I would be down to 8 products. If I bought just the essentials from a category I used up, that would have only been 10 products in the stash to replace the shampoo and gel. But I'm not totally dissatisfied with how much I got through. All of my hair products did, and continue to fit into one small drawer.


----------



## krissyhair (Apr 29, 2015)

P.S., I also bought a new purple spray bottle to spritz my hair. I put the old one in the recycling bin because it was old and getting dingy. They're almost impossible to clean out.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a confess. I bought Cassia and the Banana Brûlée conditioner. It's not here yet but I will add it to my stash when it comes.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 30, 2015)

Used up 1 VO5 today.

Will come back and list what I've used up/bought of my stash tonight after deep conditioning.


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 30, 2015)

I am actually barreling through this SM CES!  It will probably be gone by the end of May and be my first use-it-up post for the next session.  I'm excited to make my final report of the session later tonight.

I don't anticipate using up as many products as this session.  I got rid of a good amount of unwanted stuff.  Now I'm getting closer to having mostly staples.


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 30, 2015)

This site is BAD for pj's (like we didn't already know that).  I was looking over my first post that listed my stash and saw that many of the products listed somehow are now links.  I clicked one and found a GREAT DEAL on Phyto Phytokeratine Repairative Serum on overstock.com.  I HAD to buy it.  It is an expensive staple and was "selling out quickly."  

I also bought in Target the other day a sample size of SM Coconut and Hibiscus poo.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 30, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> This site is BAD for pj's (like we didn't already know that).  I was looking over my first post that listed my stash and saw that many of the products listed somehow are now links.  I clicked one and found a GREAT DEAL on Phyto Phytokeratine Repairative Serum on overstock.com.  I HAD to buy it.  It is an expensive staple and was "selling out quickly."
> 
> I also bought in Target the other day a sample size of SM Coconut and Hibiscus poo.



I didn't know that. I haven't been clicking on things because I was afraid it would take me to a site that would give me a virus... good to know that if someone types something out completely I might get it on sale


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 30, 2015)

I got my Aphogee 2 Min so I'm all set for not buying next session.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 30, 2015)

*Final Count for Session 1*

*Initial Count*
Shampoos - 6
Conditioners - 22
Leave-Ins -10
Stylers - 11
Oils - 8
Color Care Supplies - 10
Samples - 5

*Total - 72 products*

*Bought/Given*
Shampoos - 0
Conditioners - 6
Leave-Ins - 5
Stylers - 1
Oils - 1
Color Care Supplies - 0
Samples - 9

*Used up*
Shampoos - 1
Conditioners - 4
Leave - Ins - 5
Stylers - 1
Oils - 1
Color Care Supplies - 0
Samples - 2
*Total Gone - 14*

*Current Count for Session 2*
Shampoos- 5
Conditioners - 23
Leave-Ins - 11
Stylers - 10
Oils - 8
Color Care Supplies - 10
Samples - 10

*Total - 77 products*

I'm not surprised or upset that my total count went up because most of it is due to samples I received. I'm so happy I was able to get rid of 4 conditioners, especially since 2 of them were liter sized bottles. I have lots of work to do on the oils though. Almost all of them are still full.

For session 2, I want to use up all the samples, 1 shampoo, half the color supplies, 3 leave-ins, and an oil. I'm hoping I can stick to my 6 month no buy  (so all 4 months of this session) and overall get my stash down to 60 items.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 30, 2015)

So are we keeping this thread or getting a new one?


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 30, 2015)

Edit: I didn't know we were supposed to count:

Complete stash (104 items):

- Hydrolyzed Quinoa

- Mizani Neutralizing and Chelating Shampoo

- VO5 Normalizing Shampoo

- VO5 Silk Experiences Island Coconut Shampoo

- 8 Affirm Relaxer tubs

- 1 bottle of activator

- 1/4 bottle of Preservo

- 45 VO5 conditioners (10 purchased during challenge)

- 2.5 EVA NYC Hair Masks

- 1 Liter Biolage Detangling Solution

- 1 Deep Steep Weightless Moisture Conditioner

- 2 Gud Softening Conditioners

- 1 Beauty Without Cruelty Moisture Plus Conditioner

- 1 Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Condtioner

- 1 Nature's Gate Herbal Conditioner

- 4.5 Yes to Carrots/Cucumbers/Bluberries/Coconut Conditioners

- 1 Mill Creek Keratin Conditioner

- Tresemme Leave In Spray

- 2 Spa Haus Conditioners (purchased during challenge)

- Hempseed oil (purchased during challenge)

- Peppermint oil (purchased during challenge)

- Mustard oil (purchased during challenge)

- Nettle, Vanilla Mint Chai and Peppermint teas (incorporated during challenge)

- 2 bottles of JBCO (purchased during challenge)

- Nature's Advantage Fresh Apples Conditioner (1/2 gallon incorporated during challenge)

- Aloe Vera gel (incorporated during challenge)

- 7 Hask conditioner packets (purchased during challenge)

- 3 Shealicious conditioners (purchased during challenge)

- 5 Shea Moisture Masques (purchased during challenge)

- 2 Ecolesterols (purchased during challenge)

- 1 Simply Shea Conditioner (purchased during challenge)


What's left (51 items):

- 29 VO5 conditioners

- 4 oz Nature's Advantage Fresh Apples Conditioner

- 7 Hask conditioner packets

- 3 Shealicious conditioners

- 5 Shea Moisture Masques

- 2 Ecolesterols

- 1 Simply Shea Conditioner

- 1/2 bottle JBCO

- Peppermint oil

- 1/2 bottle Mustard oil

*oils are a staple so they're not a "use up" priority


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 30, 2015)

Stash for Session 2 (what's left of stash from session 1):

- 29 VO5 conditioners

- 4 oz Nature's Advantage Fresh Apples Conditioner

- 7 Hask conditioner packets

- 3 Shealicious conditioners

- 5 Shea Moisture Masques

- 2 Ecolesterols

- 1 Simply Shea Conditioner

- 1/2 bottle JBCO

- Peppermint oil

- Mustard oil

*oils are a staple so they're not a "use up" priority

Edit: Planning on purchasing 4 EO conditioners sometime in May and going to purchase at least 4 more oils during this challenge.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 30, 2015)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> So are we keeping this thread or getting a new one?


I'm going to change the title of this one instead of starting a new one


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 30, 2015)

Thread title and initial post are updated for Session 2. 

I'll be back with my updated list in the AM.


----------



## krissyhair (May 1, 2015)

Final count for session 1

Matrix Biolage Ultra Hydrasource Shampoo

Matrix Biolage Ultra Hydrasource Conditioner

Suave Naturals clarifying conditioner

Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer

Homemade oil blend
Jojoba oil

Olive Oil Heat Protection Serum

Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme

Blue Magic Coconut Oil Hair Conditioner

Frederick Fekkai Essential Shea Pot De Creme

Kinky Curly Curling Custard

Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 1, 2015)

My goal for Session 2 is simple: Don't buy anything! I forgot I even had some of this stuff.

I got rid of things last session but I'm sure I added more than I got rid of. I'm keeping my onyx box subscription for now since it's a mix of hair and beauty products but I may can it based on what the next couple boxes are like.


*Updated stash*
Pre-poo:
SM Purification Masque^ (3)

Cleansers:
J. Monique Mud Wash
Redken Color Magnetics Shampoo^
Redken Dandruff Shampoo
Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo^
Elucence Clarifying Shampoo^
SSI Blueberry Cowash^   
Sarenzo Cleansing Cream
Bellez. Blood Orange Shampoo Bar
SM Superfriut Shampoo sample

Conditioners:
SSI Avocado Conditioner
SSI Fortifying Masque^
Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner
SM Manuka Honey^
SM Superfruit Masque (2)^
SM Tahitian Monoi Masque
Eva Nyc Therapy Hair Mask
APB Ayurvedic Mask
APB Blueberry DC sample
APB Berry Conditioner sample
Bobeam Cocoa Cream Condish
Redken Diamond Oil
Jakeala Honey Masque (1 full and a nearly finished one)
Motions DC

Treatments:
Komaza Care Protein Strengthener^
Aphogee 2 Min^ (1 full and a nearly finished one)

Leave Ins & Refreshers Sprays:
APB Leave In Spray
Aphogee Green Tea^
Oyin J&B
Jakeala Coconut Juice^
Jakeala Hair Spritzer

Moisturizers:
Oyin Hair Dew^
PBN MMM^
APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream
SM JBCO Hair Lotion
Lottabody 5n1 Styling Cream
Lottabody Hair Milk

Stylers/Butters/Gels:
SM CES^
SM Curling Souffle
Jakeala Parfait
Jakeala Flaxseed Gel
Lottabody Curlee Gee
BB Whipped Shea Butter Sample
BB Uneynu Butter Sample
Beija Flor Creme Brulee sample
Garnier Fruitis Ever Clean Gel
QB AHTB
Lottabody Edge Gel
Carmella Marie Gel Sample
Shea Essence Butter Sample
2 Curly Girls Styling Cream Sample
APB Hair and Body Butter sample

Oils/Pomade:
Oyin BSP
APB Ayurvedic Oil^
APB Green Tea, Aloe, And Silk Oil
APB Hurry Up and Grow Oil
APB Green Powerhouse Pomade
APB Pumpkin and Fennel (small amount)
Bobeam Rootz Oil (small amount)
Jakeala Red Palm Oil
Castor Oil (small amount)

Other:
Lottabody Setting Lotion
Lottabody Foam Wrap Lotion (2)

^staples


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2015)

I made some progress in session 1. I don't plan on buying anything in session 2. I'm going to focus on the some of the samples. I would love to get down to 25 products but if I can hit 30 in session 2 that is going to be good. A lot of products are for the winter and I just won't have a need for them right now.

Total Starting Count: 44
New: 3
Eliminated: 9
Moved to Staple: 1
Ending Count: 37


----------



## jbwphoto1 (May 1, 2015)

Oh yeah.  I said I was going to start in this session.  What's that?  They have Mother's Day sales on hair products?  Too bad because I'm not buying anything.  

The other day I was listing what I'm saving for both short term and long term and short term hair products turned into long term beauty room out of spare bedroom.


----------



## Dayjoy (May 1, 2015)

I used up, threw away, gave away, or repurposed 31 items last session and was able to totally eliminate my Use It Up Short List.  I'm proud of that.  I _did _acquire 12 items, 9 were backup buying (bad), 1 was a replacement (necessary), and 2 were early/unnecessary  buying (also bad).  I'm much closer to my goal of having only staples.  Here is my updated inventory list:


*HAIR INVENTORY*

Shampoos:
Shea Moisture Moisture Retention 3oz*
Creme of Nature green 32oz
Creme of Nature Argan 20oz X2*
Oiudad Superfruit Renewal Clarifying Cream
SM African Black Soap Deep Cleansing*
Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus 3oz


Protein Cons:
Ion Reconstruct
Aphogee 2 Step 4oz bottle*
Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair (2 step) 1 +1*

Moisture Cons:
Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm (1)
Aubrey White Camellia
Aubrey White Camellia new formula 2oz x4

Post Flat Iron Con:
Aphogee Curlific Texture Treatment

Rinse Out Cons:
TJTTT
VO5 Passion Fruit Smoothie
Suave Refreshing Waterfall Mist
TJ Nourish Spa
Tresemme Naturals
VO5 Champagne Kiss
Daily Defense Tender Apple x14
White Rain Tropical Coconut x4
Aussie Moist*

Leave Ins & Moisturizers:
Giovanni Direct
Cantu Shea Butter
Komaza Aloe My Hair
ORS Olive Oil Incredibly Rich
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie
KBB Moisture Mist (+2*)

Oils and Butters:
Oil mix (coconut, safflower, olive, avocado)
Coconut
Avocado
Safflower infused with 5% EVOO
JBCO
Grapeseed
Aveda Brilliant Emollient Finishing Gloss
Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Hair Butter x2

Hair Spray:
Aussie Mega
Garnier Fructis Flexible Control

Straight Styling/Heat Styling
Infusium 23 Repair & Renew
It's a 10 Miracle Leave in plus Keratin
Living Proof Straight Making Styling Cream
Aveda Smooth Infusion Naturally Straight
Phyto Phytodefrisant Hair Relaxing Balm
Oscar Blandi pronto Dry Styling Heat Protect spray x4  1
V05 Miracle Mist
FHI Rapid Effects Accelerating Thermal Protection Styling Spray*
Sebastian Trilliant
Sabino Moisture Block x2
Redkin Smooth Down Heat Glide
Aveda Brilliant Anti Humectant Pomade

Other Stuff:
Clairol Root Touch up in Dark Brown and Black
Cantu Hair Dressing Pomade
Pravana Shine and Define Polish
Creme of Nature Argan Oil Foaming Wrap Lotion
Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Paste
Eco Styler Argan Oil gel
Phyto PhytoKeratine Reparative Serum X6 1
SAA
Bentonite Clay
Burdock Root Extract

gray:  used up 
red:  category I'm hoping to reduce significantly
*:  acquired during this session


----------



## Vshanell (May 1, 2015)

I thought about taking inventory like you guys but it scares me to do it. I have hair stuff all over the place.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 1, 2015)

Shampoo:
Trader Joes Nourish Spa
Bobeam shampoo bar (6 oz)
Bobeam shampoo bar (2 oz x 2.5) ¥

Co Wash:
HE cleansing conditioner
V05 Clarifying Conditioner

Conditioners:
BioInfusion Olive Oil Deep
BioInfusion Olive Oil Deep (mix)
APHogee 2 Step
APB Ultra Conditioning Soufflé
SSI Avocado Conditioner (big)
SSI Avocado (small)
SSI Moisture Riche
SSI Okra
SSI Apple Nectar
SSI Banana Brulee


Leave in conditioners:
Shea Moisture JBCO LI
Shea butter mix (x2)
Kinky Curly Knot Today
CarmaCare B'Leav-In Conditioner
CarmaCare Hair Soufflé
APB Leave In (x2)
SSI Coco Cream Leave In
APB hair Cream (x2)
APB Hair Pudding
APB Ayurvedic Pomade

Creams/Styler:
Cantu coconut curling cream
CurlLuxe Twist and Define Cream

Leave in spray:
ApHogee keratin & green tea
Leave in spray mix 
LRC Mega Bounce & Body

Styling:
Eco Styler (pink)
3 Sisters Natural Curling Gelo
ORS lock & twist gel
ORS edge control
Luster's Slick Stick
IC Fantasia heat protectant serum
Tresseme Thermal Creations Spray
WonderCurl Curl Controlling Lotion
Eco Cocktail
Curls Blueberry Control Paste
AIA Smoothing Gel
SSI Macadamia Fixing Gel

Oils:
Almond
Castor
Scalp Oil Mix
Grapeseed
Avocado
Coconut
Sunflower and Red Palm


----------



## ImanAdero (May 1, 2015)

Oh and my goal for this session I'd to significantly decrease my stash. 

It doesn't FEEL like I have as much as I used to, but I'd like to get down even more. I don't need all I have now... I'd rather have bigger sized products but fewer of them. If I could get down to 4 Conditioners, I'd be happy with that.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 1, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> I thought about taking inventory like you guys but it scares me to do it. I have hair stuff all over the place.



I did it once using the Evernote app on my phone. Easier then trying to write it all out.


----------



## randi415 (May 1, 2015)

ok let's try this again. Last session was a complete fail. I definitely purchased more than I used.

My goal this round is not to purchase ANYTHING unleeeesss I use up a staple and don't have anything on hand that works just as well.

- Shampoos and Co Wash
Elucence Moisture Benifits-Finished 11/30, one left
As I Am co wash*
Nature's Gate

- Conditioners
SSI Avocado
Nature's Gate
Knock off organix (2)
Trader Joes TTT*Finished 11/30
SM BLK soap
SM raw shea butter (3)

- Deep Conditioners
Naturellegrow marshmallow root & slippery elm*
                         Herbal Blends*
                         Blue Malva
                         Aloe & Avocado
SM Purification Masque Finished 2
SM Manuka Honey-purchased 8/2
APB Not easily broken-finished 7/26


- Leave Ins/Moisturizers
Darcy's Daily Leave In*-finished
SSI Moisture Mist-finished 7/26
SSI Marula Hemp Butter
SSI Marchmallow Hair Cream-finished 11/30
APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream
        Moisturizing Hair Cream
        Hair & Body Butta
        Refresher
        Leave In
        Hair Lotion
SM JBCO-


- Styling products/Butters/Pomades

Darcy's SCMHW
SSI exoctic pomade finished
Butters n Bars East African Shea* 16oz
Marie Dean Nilotica Shea 5oz finished
BSS east african Shea finished
SM JBCO edge treatment-finished
Sarenzo Ayurvedic Butter
Ampro clear ice-_Gone, stolen by daughter._
WetLine gel



*items I will not go without and should be the only items purchased this session.


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2015)

I used up the mud puddle. I think I can use up the small jar of MHC Type 4 hair crème and the Natural Oasis conditioning balm by the end of May.  Getting off to a good start.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 2, 2015)

Here is my final.  I'm still not including staples because I am trying to get down to staples.  I didn't use up a lot this session, and I did buy some stuff.  It looks like I used up, gave away or tossed 8 items.

Starting Count - 21 (1/09/15)
Current Count - 19 (5/2/15)
Total with Staples - 55

DEEP CONDITIONERS -3/4
1 Koils By Nature Coco-Aloe Deep Conditioner
1 Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix Moisturizing Conditioner
1 Shea Moisture Strengthen, Grow & Restore Treatment Masque (sample)

LEAVE-INS & Moisturizers - 2/4
1 Koils By Nature Moisturizing Shealoe Leave-in Conditioner
1 Uncle Funky's Daughter Thirsty Curls Leave-in Curl Revitalizer

STYLERS - 13/11
1 Nubian Heritage Keratin Mousse
1 Uncle Funky's Daughter Good Hair Conditioning Styling Creme
1 Uncle Funky's Daughter Supercurl Miracle Creme
1 Kinky Curly Curling Custard
1 As I Am Curling Jelly (sample)
1 Koils By Nature Herbal Soothing Curl Defining Gel
1 Camille Rose Naturals Almond Jai Twisting Butter
1 Original Moxie Lux Locks Styling & Shine
1 Curl Junkie Coffee-Coco Curl Cream
1 Hairveda Red Tea Hair Ends Serum
1 Jane Carter Nourish & Shine
1 Shea Moisture Strengthen, Grow & Restore Restorative Hair Serum (sample)
1 Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream

OTHER - 1/2
1 Uncle Funky's Daughter Rich & Funky Moisturizing Cleanser


----------



## Vshanell (May 3, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> I did it once using the Evernote app on my phone. Easier then trying to write it all out.


Thanks I will check that out. The writing is what I don't want to do. So do you just scan the items or something?


----------



## Vshanell (May 3, 2015)

Gave my mom my Qhemet Heavy Cream and KBB Hair butter. She's going natural so I've been pawning some things I don't use on her lol.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 3, 2015)

*Conditioner*
SM Anti-Breakage Masque
SM Balancing Conditioner
SM Volumizing Conditioner
_SM Restorative Conditioner*_
SM Curl & Shine Conditioner
Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing
Aubrey Island Natural Replenishing
Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Hydrating
_Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner*_
_Trader Joes Nourish Spa Conditioner*_
Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor
Alikay Naturals- Honey and Sage Deep Conditioner
Aussie 3 Min Deeeep x2
SSI Banana Brûlée
Cassia
============================================
Aussie Moist
Suave Humectant Moisture

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Cantu SheaButter Leave-In
_Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie*_
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie
Eden Body Works Coconut Shea All Natural Leave In Conditioner
_Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1*_
Mane Choice- Doesn't Get Much "BUTTER" Than This
Alikay Naturals- Moisture Rich Hair Parfait
_Alikay Naturals- Lemongrass Leave In Conditioner*_

Brahmi Powder
Slippery Elm Bark Powder
Marshmallow Root Powder
Aloe Vera Powder

_*Open and currently using at the moment._

Only used up 4 products during the first session, I am looking to put it to 10 this next session!


----------



## CodeRed (May 3, 2015)

3 VO5 conditioners and 6 Hask packets just found a nice new home  I'd already used those in the past anyway and loved them but it'll be good to introduce someone else to great products. Now all the products I have, except a little bit of one conditioner, is stuff I haven't tried yet.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 3, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Thanks I will check that out. The writing is what I don't want to do. So do you just scan the items or something?



Unfortunately not. You have to type it all out.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 3, 2015)

Finished my nearly finished bottle of Aphogee 2 Min today.


----------



## CodeRed (May 3, 2015)

Used just now: ORS Shealicious Scalp Relief Shea Butter Conditioning hair treatment


----------



## Dayjoy (May 4, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Finished my nearly finished bottle of Aphogee 2 Min today.


When I run out of this Ion Reconstructor, this ^^^ is going to be my HG biweekly protein.

I am down to my last two ounces of Infusium 23 Repair and Renew Leave-In Treatment.  I had a 16oz bottle.  It's been around for a long time and I'll be glad to see it go.


----------



## CodeRed (May 4, 2015)

Adding avocado oil to my list. I bought it for my butter blend and will be using the rest of it for hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> I thought about taking inventory like you guys but it scares me to do it. I have hair stuff all over the place.



Just inventory 1 main area/section and start with that. Then when you get to the end of one challenge, move items from 1 other section into your main area until you can eliminate having items in many different areas.


----------



## CodeRed (May 4, 2015)

Used up ORS Shealicious Moisture Lock Conditioning Treatment. I really like these... they smell really good too. They are very, very rich and I could actually get 1.5 or 2 applications out of them but I am a fiend for conditioning after a relaxer lol.


----------



## missdi30 (May 4, 2015)

I finally finished Yes to Cucumbers and I have just about finished my Shescentit Banana Brulee deep conditioner. I don't have enough to do my whole head so I'll add it to something my next wash. Sometime this session I will buy a clarifying shampoo. I don't know if I'll buy clean rinse again but I need a good clarifying shampoo.


----------



## Vshanell (May 4, 2015)

Just staring my list and it's looking scary already. This is a real eye opener. 

I'm actually typing all I can down out of memory first then I'll go in and see what I forgot or can't remember the names of.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 4, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Just staring my list and it's looking scary already. This is a real eye opener.
> 
> I'm actually typing all I can down out of memory first then I'll go in and see what I forgot or can't remember the names of.



 The way I see it it's good to start somewhere.


----------



## CodeRed (May 4, 2015)

Used up the rest of the Nature's Advantage Fresh Apples conditioner on my daughter's hair. I think I'll actually miss that one... If I'm in need of cheap and light protein treatments in the future, I'll definitely pick up another gallon of that. $10 isn't bad at all.


----------



## Vshanell (May 5, 2015)

When products start to smell "off" we should probably let them go right lol


----------



## Ajna (May 5, 2015)

I am in for session 2
I had been lurking but following this thread and honestly thought I was doing well until this weekend when I counted my products. 

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
The first reason is space I have stuff everywhere second is I am really trying to change my PJ ways and only buy stuff I need - recently I can tell I am just wasting money for no reason

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

Listing them is going to take a moment so I will post that later but I think I counted 96 products

4. What are your goal(s) for the session

I want to reduce my stash by 50%


----------



## Ajna (May 5, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> When products start to smell "off" we should probably let them go right lol



LOL sadly yes I have tried to push it then wanted to be offended when it did not work out as planned lol


----------



## Vshanell (May 5, 2015)

I'm letting my Jasmines Bath & Body leave in go. It's rancid smelling.  Anybody remember Jasmine's? Yea I've had that a loooong time lol.


----------



## Vshanell (May 5, 2015)

These past couple Black Friday's I've done extremely well. I think I'm getting this under control. I'm still drawn to hair products like a magnet though.


----------



## Vshanell (May 5, 2015)

Used up this Silk Dreams DC. I got good moisture from it but it's not a repurchase any time soon.


----------



## krissyhair (May 5, 2015)

I am almost through with my Suave Daily Clarifying Conditioner.

I highly recommend out: cleansing ability, great smell, moisturizes and smooths.

But, I won't be buying another conditioner until I finish that and my liter of Biolage. Biolage is also great, and I've had it for about 1 year. It's time to finish it up in one fell swoop. I'll definitely try another Biolage condish soon. It's not great as a leave in, but I can use my Miss Jessie's baby buttercreme as my leave in with it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 6, 2015)

Finished Oyin Juices and Berries. Will repurchase if I run out of refresher sprays during the challenge since I can get it at Target.


----------



## CodeRed (May 6, 2015)

Used last Hask Packet (Monoi Oil). It smells really good and is really rich.


----------



## CodeRed (May 6, 2015)

Used up the last ORS Shealicious application. This one was the Shine Booster. These things smell really good and make my hair feel/smell really good also. Not sure if I'll keep buying them in the future... 3.50 isn't expensive for 1 - 2 applications but I feel like there are other things out there that will cost me even less and work just as well.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (May 6, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> When products start to smell "off" we should probably let them go right lol



And this is why I have two very large food storage "Ziploc" bags on the bottom shelf of the fridge filled with NG and APB conditioners.

And on another note, if Prince doesn't stop singing to me...I Wanna Be your Lover!


----------



## ImanAdero (May 6, 2015)

I forgot I have a small sample of the Briogeo deep conditioner... I'm getting my hair flat ironed on Friday, so I think I'll use that. 

I also have probably 1-2 uses left of my smaller SSI Avocado Conditioner. I LOVE that stuff and it is officially staple status, so I might buy during their Mothers Day sale... I'm going to try and hold out, but I don't know when their next sale will Be. 

Hopefully I can use another whole product before that (doubt it) but I'll just keep using stuff. 

Actively working on:
APB Conditioner
KKKT
Bobeam Shampoo Bar
V05 Clarifying conditioner

I think I'll add an APB hair Cream too. 

Actually... I'm getting my hair straightened... so I'll concentrate on those in 2 weeks lol.


----------



## CodeRed (May 6, 2015)

Adding Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Kids Detangler... used it tonight... that stuff is pretty amazing. Probably going to become a staple.


----------



## krissyhair (May 7, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> I am almost through with my Suave Daily Clarifying Conditioner.
> 
> I highly recommend out: cleansing ability, great smell, moisturizes and smooths.
> 
> But, I won't be buying another conditioner until I finish that and my liter of Biolage. Biolage is also great, and I've had it for about 1 year. It's time to finish it up in one fell swoop. I'll definitely try another Biolage condish soon. It's not great as a leave in, but I can use my Miss Jessie's baby buttercreme as my leave in with it.


My suave conditioner is _gone_
It barely made it through this cowash session, and I had the nerve to add water and use it as leave in today.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 7, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Adding Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Kids Detangler... used it tonight... that stuff is pretty amazing. Probably going to become a staple.



How do you use this?


----------



## Vshanell (May 7, 2015)

Finally! I've had this forever! It's smells great but it's just your average sulfate shampoo. I can buy something cheap to take the place of this since I only use it when my hair needs clarifying. It's not a repurchase.


----------



## CodeRed (May 7, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> How do you use this?



I just sprayed it all over like a regular detangler. I was going to start on my ends but wanted to test to see how well it worked (I did two deep conditioning steams in a row and didn't detangle before or during) so I put the comb at my root (roots weren't tangled but about 3 inches down the hair started almost dreading for another 3 - 4 inches all over) and gently pulled down... comb went straight through. I did it again all over because I couldn't believe it... no tangles. Not even 1.


----------



## randi415 (May 8, 2015)

Soooo I couldn't resist the APB sale buuut I only bought body products...kind of. I did get two butters that can be used on hair and body. Cheating or loophole? I'm going with the latter...


----------



## randi415 (May 8, 2015)

jbwphoto1 said:


> And this is why I have two very large food storage "Ziploc" bags on the bottom shelf of the fridge filled with NG and APB conditioners.
> 
> And on another note, if Prince doesn't stop singing to me...I Wanna Be your Lover!



hmmm maybe I should move my APB to the fridge...I already have my NG conditioners in there.


----------



## Vshanell (May 8, 2015)

I have to go to Sally's today to get my mom some haircolor. Pray for me yall.....


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 8, 2015)

So Ulta sent me a mailer the other day for their Love Your Hair event.

They know I'm on a no buy. 

I hate them for this.


----------



## CodeRed (May 8, 2015)

B_Phlyy said:


> So Ulta sent me a mailer the other day for their Love Your Hair event.
> 
> They know I'm on a no buy.
> 
> I hate them for this.



Yep. Got one yesterday for 20% off of one item and I still have a valid coupon for $3.50 off of a $10 or more purchase.

What are we gonna do


----------



## krissyhair (May 8, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Yep. Got one yesterday for 20% off of one item and I still have a valid coupon for $3.50 off of a $10 or more purchase.
> 
> What are we gonna do


Not go shopping. I bought so many hair products at this sale last year that lasted well into 2015.


----------



## krissyhair (May 8, 2015)

I used my baby buttercreme today as a leave in after a fresh shampoo and condition.

I gotta remember to be light handed with it.


----------



## CodeRed (May 8, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> Not go shopping. I bought so many hair products at this sale last year that lasted well into 2015.



Sometimes I really do not appreciate Ulta and their ridiculous amounts of things to get into


----------



## Vshanell (May 8, 2015)

I did good at Sally's I think. I got a color applicator bottle for my JBCO and I did get some hair things but it's temp hair color so that kinda doesn't count lol. I got 2 BTZ color bomb sprays (which I think I'm returning) and 1 Loreal liquid hair chalk. I've been looking forward to this summer so I can have fun with color in my hair.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 8, 2015)

Not using anything for 2 weeks... got my hair pressed and I'm not about that reversion Life lol.


----------



## krissyhair (May 9, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> I used my baby buttercreme today as a leave in after a fresh shampoo and condition.
> 
> I gotta remember to be light handed with it.


Goodnight my forehead is greasy! I got the extra deep ultra supreme moisture using this product on wet hair. I bet I can make it through the week with just water and no more product after this.


----------



## CodeRed (May 10, 2015)

Adding a Nubian Heritage Indian Hemp and Tamanu Hair Masque to the stash.


----------



## randi415 (May 10, 2015)

Finished Naturellegrow marshmallow root slippery elm and cinnamon DC. This is staple I have another left.

Also taking Ampro clear ice gel off my list since my daughter borrowed it about two weeks ago and never returned it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 10, 2015)

I haven't bought in hair products in months.....I can't say the same for shoes though 

I've used up:

roughly 2-3 bottles of V05 Condish
1 bottle of Suave Naturals Condish
1 32 oz. bottle of Curl Junkie Curl Rehab  
1 bottle of SSI Avocado Conditioner
1 bottle of AO Honey Suckle Rose
1 bottle of Komazacare coconut damage control serum
1 jar of Komazacare califia hair cream
1 SSI Moisture Mist

I'm really knocking these products out ! I can't wait to get to 1 shelf in my "Hair Storage" Closet. Then I can start storing other things in there as well


----------



## Dayjoy (May 10, 2015)

Wow @EnExitStageLeft,  impressive (in my Christian Laettner voice).

I don't know if I've said this before, but my hair (and DD's too) is actually doing much better since I joined this challenge.  It is making me actually use this good stuff I've bought and my hair is thanking me.

I tried Joico MRTB on DD and it worked just as well as AOWC.  So now we can be down to one moisturizing con once we use up all the AOWC.  I'm happy about that.


----------



## Vshanell (May 11, 2015)

MahoganyCurls just made me need Divacurl B' leave in. She said it has the most slip of anything she's used and it helps with humidity. I think I might have to buy it *facepalm*.


----------



## CodeRed (May 11, 2015)

Used up Simply Shea Conditioner on daughter's hair tonight.


----------



## Dayjoy (May 11, 2015)

Used an Oscar Blandi Pronto Heat Protect spray.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 12, 2015)

If resisting mother's day sales wasn't hard enough Memorial Day is right around the corner.


----------



## Dayjoy (May 12, 2015)

I bought a box of black tea just for tea rinsing.  I'm trying it for the first time today and if it is successful I'll add it to my inventory list.

I also ordered a new flat iron.  It's not a product and doesn't count in this challenge, but I'm excited so I'm posting it here anyway since this is probably the hair thread where I'm most active.  I ordered a limited edition red FHI Platform from overstock.com.  Did I say excited?


----------



## CodeRed (May 13, 2015)

Used up 1 VO5 today.


----------



## Vshanell (May 13, 2015)

The Reve samples I used today as deep conditioners just to use them up. This company went out of business I think so no need to review.

   The Curl Junkie Curls In A Bottle I love it. It's always given me great shiny frizz free curls. It's pricy but this bottle lasted me a long time. If you use a lot you can get a bit of a crunch but the cast is very easily broken and leaves silky soft curls. I would buy this again.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 13, 2015)

My ipsy bag arrived with a sample of leave-in conditioner. Deep sigh. Why can't me and a streamlined product closet be great.


----------



## Dayjoy (May 14, 2015)

B_Phlyy said:


> My ipsy bag arrived with a sample of leave-in conditioner. Deep sigh. Why can't me and a streamlined product closet be great.


I agree!  My new flat iron arrived and in the box was a free, full sized bottle of FHI Rapid Effects Accelerating Thermal Styling Spray.   It smells good too.    Blessing and a curse...adding it to my inventory list...

I did use up one of the 2oz sample bottles of the new formula AOWC.


----------



## CodeRed (May 15, 2015)

Adding both of the Shea Moisture Professional conditioners from Sally's... it was buy one get one


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 15, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Adding both of the Shea Moisture Professional conditioners from Sally's... it was buy one get one



What did you get?!  I'm going on lunch. Lol

ETA. Nvm. Reading is fundamental lol.


----------



## CodeRed (May 15, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> What did you get?!  I'm going on lunch. Lol
> 
> ETA. Nvm. Reading is fundamental lol.



No it's ok... don't go to the store. It's not the same deal... you have to buy it online.

See, now you don't have to wait til lunch!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 15, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> No it's ok... don't go to the store. It's not the same deal... you have to buy it online.
> 
> See, now you don't have to wait til lunch!



Aw man really. What's different in the store?


----------



## CodeRed (May 15, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Aw man really. What's different in the store?



It's $3 off Shea Moisture and they have some other items on sale... The Shea Moisture Professional line isn't on sale at all.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 15, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> It's $3 off Shea Moisture and they have some other items on sale... The Shea Moisture Professional line isn't on sale at all.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## krissyhair (May 15, 2015)

My oil mixture was getting low, so I used up my jojoba oil by adding it to the mixture.


----------



## krissyhair (May 15, 2015)

Shampoo:
Matrix Biolage Ultra Hydrasource Shampoo

Conditioner
Matrix Biolage Ultra Hydrasource Conditioner


Leave-in Conditioner:
Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer


Oils
Homemade oil blend

Stylers
Olive Oil Heat Protection Serum
Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme
Blue Magic Coconut Oil Hair Conditioner
Frederick Fekkai Essential Shea Pot De Creme
Kinky Curly Curling Custard
Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste

Current total: 10


----------



## ImanAdero (May 15, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> Shampoo:
> Matrix Biolage Ultra Hydrasource Shampoo
> 
> Conditioner
> ...



Go you! I'm trying to get like you!!!


----------



## CodeRed (May 15, 2015)

Used up 1 VO5 today and put 2 Eco - lesterols in daughters' stash. If they don't work for her hair I'm going to find something else to use them for....


----------



## krissyhair (May 15, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> Go you! I'm trying to get like you!!!


I probably need to buy 2 new conditioners in the next few weeks. I don't have any more cheapies and my expensive one is running out.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 15, 2015)

Went to Sally's for nail polish thinner and to sniff a shampoo.

Sniffed the shampoo, picked up the thinner, thought about buying 2 nail polishes, and checked out the Shea Moisture Professional line.

Walked out with the nail polish thinner and.....a cuticle pusher.

Stash stayed safe.........this time.


----------



## krissyhair (May 15, 2015)

B_Phlyy said:


> Went to Sally's for nail polish thinner and to sniff a shampoo.
> 
> Sniffed the shampoo, picked up the thinner, thought about buying 2 nail polishes, and checked out the Shea Moisture Professional line.
> 
> ...


I just bought one of those shea moisture conditioners for the sale.


----------



## CodeRed (May 16, 2015)

Gave away 4 VO5 conditioners.


----------



## Vshanell (May 16, 2015)

I don't like this stuff. I hate the smell, it stinks. The slip was not wow to me. I won't repurchase.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 16, 2015)

Cantu SheaButter Leave-In
......I trashed this because I don't believe it was any good any more. It smelled weird!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 16, 2015)

Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie
.....Had 2. Packed one up and will be taking to coworker. I gave her one before.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 17, 2015)

Bought the SM Pro Cowash and Leave in. And I used a gift card so technically no money spent  lol


----------



## SweetlyCurly (May 17, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> I don't like this stuff. I hate the smell, it stinks. The slip was not wow to me. I won't repurchase.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 326831


If you liked the original one you should give the (un)done conditioner a try. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## randi415 (May 17, 2015)

Finished SM purification masque (staple), I have 3 left. I'll also be finishing my BSS shea butter, I don't even have enough left for my whole head. Although the Shea works well I won't be repurchasing. I'm going to stick with BnB East African Shea.


----------



## Dayjoy (May 18, 2015)

Used up a Phyto Phytokeratine ends serum and my super old can of Aussie hairspray just stopped spraying.  I had to throw it out.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2015)

Didn't use up anything but hit a few things. I used the NG Marshamallow, slippery elm DC. I probably have a 2 or 3 uses left of that. I used one of my NO balms and have only 1 or 2 uses of that.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 18, 2015)

Used up the small APB leave in 

My hair products are actually going much quicker than anticipated because my mom uses tHem. 

I keep changing my mind on what I want to use next, but I have 5 leave ins including this SM JBCO one... I used it on my mom tonight, so hopefully we can work that out... if she doesn't like how her hair feels toMorrow I'm throwing it away. Its just such a big product. 

Besides that one I have half an APB leave in, half a SSI CocoCreme, half a KKKT and a small leave in that I'm not too crazy over because it has dimethicone in it... So I may throw that away too... it wS free so I don't mind throwing that one out. 

I still have a lot of rinse out conditioners though, so I may experiment with using them as a leave in.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 18, 2015)

Used up a SM Purification Masque. 3 left.


----------



## Dayjoy (May 21, 2015)

I "hit pan" on my SMCES last night. I'm HATE that stuff and will celebrate when it's gone.  I'm making myself use it up because I had NO BUSINESS buying it in the first place.  It doesn't have a bad effect on my hair, just my hair_style.  _I'm seeing frizz and no hold like never before using this stuff.  So this is my punishment for my pj ways.  Won't be long now.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2015)

I've been using one of my samples in the morning as a spritz. I should be able to use it up by the end of June. I think I may be able to use up 3 or 4 things in the next 30 days. At least that's progress.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 21, 2015)

Finished my small APB rinse out and the As I Am CoWash...

Going to use the two step and may finish one of my Avocado Conditioners tonight (the smaller one).


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 22, 2015)

Sending some extra will power everyone's way for the holiday weekend  lol. Stay strong PJs.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2015)

I washed last night and hit the NO shine balm again. I have one more use and its done.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 22, 2015)

Why is SSI having a sale?!  ::cries::

The good thing is that these companies DO have plenty of sales, there will probably be a 4th of July sale too, so I can wait a monyh... I have enough stuff to last me for longer then that, so I can hold out. Need to use more products!


----------



## Vshanell (May 22, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> I "hit pan" on my SMCES last night. I'm HATE that stuff and will celebrate when it's gone.  I'm making myself use it up because I had NO BUSINESS buying it in the first place.  It doesn't have a bad effect on my hair, just my hair_style.  _I'm seeing frizz and no hold like never before using this stuff.  So this is my punishment for my pj ways.  Won't be long now.


I hated that stuff too. It took me forever to find ways to use it up.


----------



## Vshanell (May 22, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> Why is SSI having a sale?!  ::cries::
> 
> The good thing is that these companies DO have plenty of sales, there will probably be a 4th of July sale too, so I can wait a monyh... I have enough stuff to last me for longer then that, so I can hold out. Need to use more products!


I keep getting emails for all these sales. I'm like NOOOO!


----------



## uofmpanther (May 25, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> Shampoo:
> Matrix Biolage Ultra Hydrasource Shampoo
> 
> Conditioner
> ...



One day, I hope to be like you!


----------



## uofmpanther (May 25, 2015)

I'm pretty proud of myself.  I didn't buy anything for Memorial Day....but then I won a gift set from Deva Curl, so my stash still went up.  Lol


----------



## CodeRed (May 25, 2015)

I looked at my stash and I think I only have staples left... VO5 and Shea moisture conditioners. I really don't want to try anything else... was going to do the EO Products conditioners but I can get more Shea Moisture for the money (with all the buy1get1 going on all year), I can find it in lots of places and I don't have to order anything. Same with VO5.


----------



## CodeRed (May 26, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Adding avocado oil to my list. I bought it for my butter blend and will be using the rest of it for hair.



Moving avocado out of haircare and into skincare. I'm going to use my Shea Moisture masques as they are.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 26, 2015)

I got two full sized Mane and Tail conditioners free from Sally's because of a coupon I had. Also used up a deep conditoner and have one use in another conditioner. So stash broken even.  

I plan on using up a lot more this session though because  I did my summer mini braids so I'll be co washing 3-4 days a week and shampooing and deep conditoning twice a week. Not to mention how much I'll be moisturizing. 

Probably won't use up any coloring products though. May take them off inventory actually.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (May 26, 2015)

This week I've used up quite a few things:
SM curling soufflé
SM purification mask
Elucence moisture shampoo
JC replenishing conditioner
...now I don't feel too bad about some things I've been buying lately


----------



## ImanAdero (May 27, 2015)

I gave my friend the rest of my small bottle for my SSI Avocado conditioner. 

Also my mom said she liked the SM JBCO so I'll make sure I use it on her. I wont say it's been used up, but at least I know how I'm going to get rid of it now. 

Slightly concerned I didn't get any SSI as I plan to cowash often, but I think I still have enough conditioners to last me through the 4th of July... in fact I know I do..

I just want more ::hangs head:: 

Okay, change in plans, I will use up a leave in and a gel. I actually may need to buy a new leave in btw... but I'll figure that out when I get there...


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2015)

Used up the NO hair balm. I have one left. I already miss them. I may repurchase when I get my stash down.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (May 27, 2015)

Used up a bottle of Trader Joe's TTT Conditioner. Love this. Have one more left.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 27, 2015)

Also gave my friend an APB hair cream. I forgot it. 

Ummm... yep, gonna keep working at this stash!

Keep it going everyone!  It seems like everyone is making good progress.


----------



## Dayjoy (May 28, 2015)

Finished up DD's Komaza Aloe My Hair.  Sad it's gone because they d/c'ed it.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2015)

Working on that spritz sample. Maybe I can use it up next week.


----------



## randi415 (May 29, 2015)

Gave away SM JBCO leave in. It wasn't that great for my hair so I'm giving it to a friend that loves it.


----------



## Dayjoy (May 29, 2015)

I'm throwing out the last little bit of SMCES.  I've been punished enough and my hair doesn't deserve this.

That said, I've learned my lesson and am buying NOTHING ELSE that isn't already a staple/re up/tried and true, or isn't a replacement for something that is discontinued.  I mean it!


----------



## CodeRed (May 29, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> That said, I've learned my lesson and am buying NOTHING ELSE that isn't already a staple/re up/tried and true, or isn't a replacement for something that is discontinued. I mean it!



I agree. My only saving grace is that I have a daughter who's hair likes almost everything so I don't have to necessarily throw anything away.

Used up 1 VO5 conditioner today.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 31, 2015)

Finished up the V05 Clarifying conditioner I have. 

It's weird... I feel like I only have the good stuff left. Things I don't necessarily want to cowash with twice a week, like my SSI products and my deep conditioners...

Maybe I'll make a Trader Joes run and get the TTT conditioner (x2)... I like to cowash with that stuff.


----------



## faithVA (May 31, 2015)

Used more of the NO shine balm. I think I have 2 or 3 more uses. It will be done by the end of June. I'm off my wash schedule so not using up anything quickly.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 1, 2015)

Finished! This conditioner is just average but what's outstanding about it is the scent. Omg it smells amazing in my hair. I don't have much use for instant conditioners in my regimen anymore but I would repurchase this just for the scent. No time soon though cuz I have 1 more full bottle.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 1, 2015)

Finished up a Bellezza Conditioner. I will not repurchase her hair things.
I am giving some stuff to my sister since she needs hair products again. I did purchase 4 hair products from the Naturale grow sale and a couple of hair things from Sarenzo but my stash is pretty much the same. Not increasing, but not decreasing either.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 1, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> I'm throwing out the last little bit of SMCES.  I've been punished enough and my hair doesn't deserve this.
> 
> That said, I've learned my lesson and am buying NOTHING ELSE that isn't already a staple/re up/tried and true, or isn't a replacement for something that is discontinued.  I mean it!



Amen. I am only buying things I know work from this point on.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jun 1, 2015)

Finished Kyra's Apricot Shampoo and Kyra's Hydrating Hemp Conditioner. Tossing out As I Am Curling Gelly.  It leaves flakes in my hair.


----------



## missdi30 (Jun 1, 2015)

I finished Camille Rose Clean Rinse Shampoo and I bought Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo. It will probably last me 2 years. I decided to take some of my heavier oils and butters off my list since I'm not going to be using those up anytime soon.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 1, 2015)

DD and I finished two more of the Aubrey 2oz WC cons new formula.  One left.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 1, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> DD and I finished two more of the Aubrey 2oz WC cons new formula.  One left.



You know... I'm kind of slow... I just realized what SMCES stood for... Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie right? I just bought a sample from Walgreens for my daughter's hair... If I had thought about it I would've just bought yours from you! 

Next time I'll pay more attention.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 1, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> You know... I'm kind of slow... I just realized what SMCES stood for... Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie right? I just bought a sample from Walgreens for my daughter's hair... If I had thought about it I would've just bought yours from you!
> 
> Next time I'll pay more attention.


Lol!  Maybe I was just making up acronyms.  I'm curious how you and her hair like it.  After how it did my hair I wouldn't even try it on my DD's hair.  I feel like my hair is sturdier and holds moisture better than hers.  But hers seems to be doing better than mine lately...it's probably because of the SMCES.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 1, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> Lol!  Maybe I was just making up acronyms.  I'm curious how you and her hair like it.  After how it did my hair I wouldn't even try it on my DD's hair.  I feel like my hair is sturdier and holds moisture better than hers.  But hers seems to be doing better than mine lately...it's probably because of the SMCES.



I've only used it twice but I don't think it's a keeper. I used less than a 50 cent piece size for her waist length hair but it made it kind of greasy... I only bought the travel size so we'll see how it does by the end. I bought the milk because the description on the website sounds more like her hair so I think that's what we'll go with.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 2, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> I'm throwing out the last little bit of SMCES.  I've been punished enough and my hair doesn't deserve this.
> 
> That said, I've learned my lesson and am buying NOTHING ELSE that isn't already a staple/re up/tried and true, or isn't a replacement for something that is discontinued.  I mean it!


I felt the same about the smoothie. I felt so good throwing the last little bit out. That stuff did not work for me. I gave it my best shot. Now the milk I love.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 2, 2015)

Used up a VO5 conditioner today on my daughter's hair.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 2, 2015)

Used up my Herbal Essences Moroccan Shine conditioner. It was okay, doesn't hold a candle to HEHH.

Now I have a liter of Wella in my shower for cowashing. There's a good probability it will last the whole rest of this session.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 2, 2015)

I bought a new Tresseme Conditioner... it's silicone free and I can find it on the ground, which is good considering I need some cheap(er) cowashing conditioners. I think it's called the weightless conditioner or something like that. 

So... Use up for summer (I keep changing my mind lol):

*APB Ultra Conditioning Mask (whatever it's called lol)
*One of my many gels (I JUST NEED TO GET RID OF ONE!)
*SM JBCO leave in (on mom or me)
*SSI Banana Brulee Conditioner
*APB Leave In
*APB cream


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 2, 2015)

When I just hit send I realized how ambitious that list is...

Challenge accepted.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 3, 2015)

Instead of buying a new bottle of JBCO when it's gone I'm just going to use another oil for a base for my essential oils... I have grapeseed, sesame and soybean (vegetable - which apparently absorbs very well into the skin) in the kitchen, avocado left over from my body butter mixture... I'll come back to JBCO when those are used up. Still going to buy more essential oils though.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jun 3, 2015)

Nothing used. Nothing bought. I'm in marleys for about 3 more weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm one more use from using up Patsie Girl Daily Moisturizing Spritz. I really tried to get it done this morning but couldn't quite do it. It's not a bad spritz but unless I could get it on the ground I wouldn't purchase it.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2015)

Used a lot of things for wash week but only used up 1.
Conditioned with the NG Marshmallow conditioner. Maybe 2 uses left.
Sealed with the NO softening balm - 2 uses left
Sealed with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade - ? uses left
Twisted with Curl Magic - no where close to finished
Hot Oil Treatment with Patsie's Hot Oil - 1 use left
Oiled Scalp with NeNe' secret - Used that up.

Aiming to use up the NO softening balm by the end of June.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 7, 2015)

Used up the last 2oz AOWC.  After it was empty I used some original formula AOWC to finish my hair and now see that the original was better.  I'm glad to be done with the samples of the new formula and really glad to have found a great replacement for when this last bottle of original formula comes to an end (Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm).


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jun 7, 2015)

Finished my Blue Roze LI and Tresemme Cond(did henna treatment today).


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 8, 2015)

I lost my lists (yes, a separate list for every place I keep hair products) and was not in the mood to start all over.  Found the list this morning and realized some stuff had been left off.  Here's my official start.

1.  I would like to determine once and for all what works and what doesn't work.  This will allow me to make better purchase decisions and hopefully save space and money.
2.  Products in bold will be considered staples at this time.
Cleansers:
*Bobeam Shampoo Bars 4 1/8 plus 3 1/2 sample bars*
Shea Moisture Shampoo 2 - 13oz bottles, 1 full, 1 half full
Henna Sooq Mad Moisture Shampoo Bars 1 1/2 sample bars

Conditioners:
*NaturelleGrow Cleansing Conditioner 16oz bottle almost full (used after henna and indigo)*
APB Berry Smoothie Conditioner 2 - 80z almost full (free gifts)

Deep Conditioners:
*NaturelleGrow Moisture 4- 16oz jars plus one use remaining*
NaturelleGrow Protein 3 - 16oz jar
APB Mud Mask 2 - 8 oz jars (30% off sale, 7/3) and 1 and 1/8 - 4 oz  jars
APB Blueberry Cheesecake Deep Conditioner 4 0z - 1/2 full (free gift)
Bobeam Conditioner 2 - 1 80z jar almost full (Cocoa Cream used with henna to help with rinsing out) and 1 use left in jar (Stimulate Condish which works best without heat and after just a few minutes) used with henna with good results
J. Monique Naturals Burdock Root & Nettle Hair Repair Treatment (31% off sale, 6/30)

Leave-Ins:
*APB Creamy Hair Pudding 5 jars used as step 2 of 3 in moisture and sealing*
APB Moisturizing Leave-In 1/4 full (free gift)

Oils:
*NJoy Essential Oil 4 1/4 bottles for scalp*
Vatika Oil 4 bottle for sealing 
*Coconut oil 1/2 of 54oz jar as step 3 of 3 in moisture and sealing and used as pre-poo (also used for cooking)*
Lavender essential oil small bottle used in moisture spray
*Tea Tree essential oil small bottle used in moisture spray
Peppermint essential oil small bottle used in moisture spray*
Rosemary  essential oil small bottle used in moisture spray

Ayurvedic and Powders:
*Jamila Henna 1 pack
Nupur henna 1 pack
Indigo 4 packs*
Bhringraj 3 3/4 bags
Sukesh Ayuverda 2 bags
Cassia Obovata 1 bag
Amla 1 box

Other:
Rooibos Red Bush Tea
Shea Moisture Curl Souffle almost full (purchased for doing twists)
Apoghee 2-Step almost full
*Aloe Vera Juice 32oz used in pre-poo
Aloe Vera Gel 2 1/3 bottles used in stop 1 of 3 moisture and seal *
Glycerin, vegetable based 1 bottle can be used as part of warm weather moisture and seal
Silk Elements Heat Protectant 1 bottle (free with last year's Sally's renewal)
Ion Curl Solutions Multibenefit CC Cream (free with this year's Sally's renewal)

3.  I have used up, given away and thrown out a few things since I first took photos.  Now I have to figure out how to post photos.  When I do, I will update the thread.


4.  I have the space and I have the money to continue adding to my stash, but have decided not to.  My goal is to use up, repurpose, give away or throw out things that are not my favorites.  _Session 2 goals are_: use ayuverdic powders at least 1 time weekly; use moisture spray at least 3 times weekly; use NJoy essential oil at least 3 times weekly; try Shea Moisture shampoos for washing wigs; figure out what *Ion Curl Solutions Multibenefit CC Cream* is and why I got it.  _End game:_  Only making purchases at 30% off or more.  New products only one at a time and no more than one each quarter, if that frequent.


----------



## krissyhair (Jun 8, 2015)

I finished my liter bottle of biolage conditioner. It lasted for 13 months, and it's worth buying again, but before I re-buy, I will just use my shea moisture professional cowash for now.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2015)

Used up the Patsie Girl Daily Moisturizing Spritz.  1 more down.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 9, 2015)

I remember when original CON Green and Red poo was being d/c'ed and everybody was on the hunt.  I still had an 8oz Red and was able to find two 32oz Greens at the Sally around the corner.  I thought it would take forever to get through.  We are well into our last bottle and I figured I'd just move on to the new CON Argan because my LHCF sisters had well tested it and gave it the stamp of approval.  NOW CON done gone and messed up the Argan formula by adding cones, and now, a new hunt is on (for original, no-cone CON Argan poo).

I said all this to say I bought two 20oz bottles of CON Argan poo (original formula) yesterday...and if I find more...


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Can someone tell me how to post a pic to my album and then to this thread?  I saved it as a png, which is the first option listed, click Add Media, pick an album, browse for the pic and click open.  Then it just sits there with a small bar running in the top right of the page and never completes or gives me an error message.  I tried yesterday and today.  Running IE11 if that makes a difference/


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 9, 2015)

Used up 1 VO5 tonight.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 10, 2015)

I am tossing out the Uncle Funky's Daughter Thirsty Curls Leave-in spritz. It isn't doing anything for my hair. I got this for free, so i cant complain to much, but I wont be buying any water based spritzes.  The one I make myself I'd cheap, easy to make and works for my hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jun 12, 2015)

I cancelled my onyx box. It was getting to the point where I wasn't even touching the box before the next one was coming. I'm coming out of my marleys this weekend so I'll be back to using up stuff.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 12, 2015)

Used up 1 VO5 conditioner today.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Nothing used up yet, but it is time to make a new bottle of moisture spray with AVG, distilled water and about 10 drops of each of the essential oils I still have around.  I think the only ones I'll reorder will be the tea tree and peppermint and not the rosemary and lavender.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 12, 2015)

My PJ came back. I was down to my last ounces of herbal essence.  Rather than buying more, I decided to buy Garnier. They were having a sale, so I bought 6 bottles.  I may return some though.  I'll use them up quickly though. I run through conditioner like water.

I also bought two edge controls for my work buns.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 12, 2015)

Got another conditioner in my ipsy bag this month. Oscar Blandi. Very nice.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 14, 2015)

Adding 6 oils to my stash:

Carrot Seed Oil
Cedarwood Oil (buy 1 get one free)
Lavendar Oil
Rosemary Oil
White Thyme Oil

Almost done with the mustard oil though.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm still not able to Add Media to one of my own albums.  Going to give up trying for now.  I'll just keep the photos on the computer at work instead of taking up all this space on personal devices.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 14, 2015)

In my comparison between NG deep condish and APB Mud Mask, I started looking at the price.  NB is cheaper per ounce, but APB runs more sales.  Will have to put the APB Mud Mask at the top of my list to see the results after steaming and how long it takes me to finish the last 3/4 jar.  Wait!  I only have 3/4 jar of the mud mask?  Let me go back and read about getting a pass for a purchase.  Because reading is fundamental!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 14, 2015)

jbwphoto1 said:


> In my comparison between NG deep condish and APB Mud Mask, I started looking at the price. NB is cheaper per ounce, but APB runs more sales.



This is what I had to do with Shea Moisture. They have Buy 1 Get 1 all the time so it not only performs on par with other conditioners I love but it's going to turn out cheaper in the long run because of the sales


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2015)

Washed on Friday. Used the NG marshmallow conditioner and twisted up with the NO conditioning balm and Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade. Have 1 use left of the NG marshmallow conditioner and the NO conditioning balm. Plan to do a protein treatment Wednesday so will probably use them both up then.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 15, 2015)

Finally finished up the Infusium 23 liquid leave in.  Moving on to It's a 10 with Keratin.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 16, 2015)

I washed my hair on Sunday... No where. Lose to using anything up, BUT I still feel confident I can use up the items I hope to this session. I actually might finish my SSI Banana Brulee DC in 2 more washes.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm washing tonight so I think I can use up 2 things tonight. 

I looked at the Natural Oasis products and she no longer sells the 4 balm set   I will probably still buy the balms she does sell.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Last night I used one of the SM shampoos to wash a wig and then combs and brushes.  Then opened the next jar of APB Creamy Hair Pudding.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2015)

Used up the NG Marshmallow conditioner. Didn't use up all of the NO balm. I forgot that when I blow-dry I don't use as much oil. Used up a little more of the Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade. I think I'm going to get back to doing my hair every 3 or 4 days to stay on track. That should help me use up a few things.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 21, 2015)

Im back. I had cornrows in, hiding underneath a wig for like 4 weeks. I plan on washing and DCing tonight.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 21, 2015)

I can't seem to use up the Koils By Nature DC and Leave-in. They seem to last forever.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jun 22, 2015)

Used up Kyra Cupuacu Curl Cream.  --  Really liked this.
Shida Nat'l Moisturizing  Spray.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 22, 2015)

uofmpanther said:


> I can't seem to use up the Koils By Nature DC and Leave-in. They seem to last forever.



Yeah... the DC is really thick and I liked it alright but it just never ended... I'd be good if it was a staple though


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 22, 2015)

I tossed the 1 1/2 sample bars of Henna Sooq Mad Moisture Bars.  I know I'm not going to use them for my hair as I prefer Bobeam shampoo bars.  I didn't mind it for showering, but now I'm using Shea Moisture black soap body wash.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 23, 2015)

Used up the ApHogee Curlific Texture Treatment--not a repurchase--and also used the last of our Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle.  This will be our staple cowash con _after _we use up or come close to using up _all_ of our rinse out cons.  It'll be a while...


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 23, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> This will be our staple cowash con _after _we use up or come close to using up _all_ of our rinse out cons. It'll be a while...



I know... I made the same face when I realized I'm already planning my purchases for after I'm done clearing out this stash


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 23, 2015)

I have been using *SM Restorative Conditioner *as a moisturizer, did that this morning once I made it home from work.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 23, 2015)

I picked up another sample size of Shea Moisture poo.  This time I got the Moisture Retention.  I need to see if it can replace CON Argan or not before I go running around trying to search for the CON Argan original formula.  Adding it to my list.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 23, 2015)

Adding 2 cans of coconut water to my list.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 23, 2015)

I want to buy something. #thatisall


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 23, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> I picked up another sample size of Shea Moisture poo.  This time I got the Moisture Retention.  I need to see if it can replace CON Argan or not before I go running around trying to search for the CON Argan original formula.  Adding it to my list.



I have been using the SM Poo since being natural but I use to love the heck outta CON Green back in the days. I wondering if the Argan Original is comparable to the Old Green?


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 24, 2015)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I have been using the SM Poo since being natural but I use to love the heck outta CON Green back in the days. I wondering if the Argan Original is comparable to the Old Green?


According to what I've read here, the CON Argan Original was the closest thing to the old CON.  Now that they've added undesirable ingredients, CON Argan is no good.  I'm still on my last CON Green, so I haven't used the CON Argan Original yet, but I've bought two 20oz bottles.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Using some AVG to help with a bad heat rash.  It really helps with drying it up.


----------



## krissyhair (Jun 24, 2015)

I donated my blue magic grease to my dad. He'll put anything on his hair.

The Shea moisture professional cowash gives me so much build up. I'll be glad when it's gone. There's only a few uses left. Then I can buy the liter of conditioner I actually want: biolage ultra hydradource.

Still working steady on the Miss Jessie's baby buttercreme. I use a small blob to moisturize after every wash. A little goes a long way.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm doing the ApHogee 2 Step treatment on DD this weekend.  I had only one packet and didn't feel it would be enough so I bought another packet.  Adding it to the list but will subtract them both this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2015)

Washed but didn't use anything up. I put a dent in the Tresemme Undone tonight using it to detangle. Not sure when I will use it again so it will be a while before I use it up. I twisted my hair up using the MyHoneyChild Type 4 Hair Crème. I probably have one more use of that. I forgot I wanted to use up the NO Hair Balm. I plan to wash again on Sunday so I will try to use it up then. I think I can use up the Type 4 Hair Cream, the NO Balm and the Burnt Sugar Pomade by the end of July.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 25, 2015)

Brahmi Powder
Slippery Elm Bark Powder
Marshmallow Root Powder
Aloe Vera Powder

I bought these powders a few months back. Now I gotta find out how imma use them LOL


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 25, 2015)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Brahmi Powder
> Slippery Elm Bark Powder
> Marshmallow Root Powder
> Aloe Vera Powder
> ...



When you do let us know. I've used slippery elm powder and stopped because it was so fine and got stuck in my hair... I used a lot though. I'd like to know how the others go.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 25, 2015)

Hopefully getting my hair braided on Saturday morning... seriously hoping...

If not I'll wash again on Saturday and try to use the APB ultra conditioner to deep condition and maybe use something else. 

I may not use iy up, but I'll make a dent in it!


----------



## krissyhair (Jun 25, 2015)

I got a free sample in the mail of Dark and Lovely LOC system. I'm going to wait to use it though. The way my Shea Moisture Professional Cowash conditioner gives me build up, it wouldn't be fair to try it. I'll wait until I buy my new conditioner to try the liquid oil cream system.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 25, 2015)

B_Phlyy said:


> I want to buy something. #thatisall


Me too! It's weird cuz even though I'm getting to using the untrieds in my stash it's not the same.... I still have the huge urge to buy new stuff.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 25, 2015)

Used these up on wash day.

Yea I busted out the old Sunsilk lol.

Also used up a small tube of serum which I mostly used when doing water marbles on my nails lol.

Gave my Monoi oil to my mom cuz I didn't like the smell. 

None are repurchases.


----------



## krissyhair (Jun 25, 2015)

I want to add a photo of my dark and Lovely free sample but adding photos from mobile is not the same as it was on the app (RIP LHCF application).


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jun 26, 2015)

I finished Jakeala leave in hair mist. Finally something empty.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 26, 2015)

I finally finished up my koils by nature deep conditioner.  It took forever to use it up because a little goes a long way.  This is a definite repurchase.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jun 28, 2015)

Finished Hairitage Hydration Carrot(something ) moisturizer.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 28, 2015)

Used up an oyin hair dew and a Jane Carter curl defining cream


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 28, 2015)

Ugh...okay, my Marleys are out, my goal is to keep my hair out for the rest of the year so I can use up some stuff. I'm going to use some of these DCs as rinse outs and wash twice a week so I can use up some stuff.

How many times have I said this?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jun 28, 2015)

Finished off Jakeala Honey mask...the sticky version. I have a jar of the new formula to crack open. Forgot to mention her leave in mist was a hit! Definitely future repurchase.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 28, 2015)

Used my two Aphogee 2 Step Packets.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2015)

Washed but didn't use up anything 

Used the sample of the hot oil treatment but I probably have 2 more uses of that even being heavy handed. And still have 1 more use of the NO balm. I used a little bit more of the Burnt Sugar Pomade. July should be a good month of reduction.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 30, 2015)

Used up 1 VO5 conditioner


----------



## krissyhair (Jun 30, 2015)

Since my conditioner is so low, I'm going to Ulta after work to buy a new one. Depending on what they have, I'll pick out a cheap one to supplement the expensive one I know I'm going to buy.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 30, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> My daughter and I used up a few products in March and April. :
> SheScentit Tahitian Leave in conditioner
> AO GPB conditioner
> Claudie's Balancing Daily conditioner
> ...



Here are a few products that dd and I used up in May and June:
Bel Nouvo CoCo Castor Nectar (will repurchase)
Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Healthy Hair Milk (will repurchase)
Jakeala Nappy Hair Butter
APB moisturizing conditioner

I did purchase a jar of SM Purification Masque and Aphogee 2 min reconstructer 
last night at Sally's.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 30, 2015)

APB is having a 30% sale for July 4th.  I will be buying two jars of Ayuverdic Mud Mask (16 oz).  Trying to see if this should be my deep conditioner or will I be sticking with NG.

J. Monique Naturals also has a sale going on with items marked for sale from about 20% to almost 50% off.  I know I'm getting body scrubs.  I would like to try her deep conditioners, which are a pretty good deal right now, but that would be adding to my stash.    That would mean I haven't learned my lesson yet.  However, I haven't even been here a month yet.    What to do?
Of course, this would mean I definitely won't need any deep conditioners until Black Friday sales.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 30, 2015)

B_Phlyy said:


> For session 2, I want to use up all the samples, 1 shampoo, half the color supplies, 3 leave-ins, and an oil. I'm hoping I can stick to my 6 month no buy  (so all 4 months of this session) and overall get my stash down to 60 items.



Halfway through the year and halfway through this session and I'm happy to report I have made good progress on my goals for my stash. I've already used up all except 3 of the samples I had. Already used up 2 leave-ins and currently working on 2 more. I also am about 75% done with the oil I'm working on and started on another one. Not sure if I'll finish my shampoo because one of the samples I have is a shampoo and it's a pretty generous size. I am going to work on the color care supplies for the last session because I have no intentions of coloring my hair any time soon.

I'm thinking of purging some items that I know I don't/won't really use. Even though I'm a long way from my length goals,  my regimen is pretty much in maintenance mode. There's a lot of stuff I have that I know I'll never really use up.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 1, 2015)

Used up 1 VO5 and 1 Shea Moisture Masque (JBCO).


----------



## krissyhair (Jul 2, 2015)

Used up my shea moisture conditioner. Good riddance lol.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm going to Sally's this evening because I have a $5 coupon I have to use. But I think I'm just going to buy some Croc Clips because I've broken most of the other ones I've purchased.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2015)

Washed tonight and did an oil rinse with the oil sample and the tresemme undone. There is a lot of oil in that sample bottle so its not done yet. 

Twisted with the NO balm and the oyin burnt sugar pomade. Used up the NO balm. I will replace it in the fall. I really like it.

I will wash again on Monday so may focus on the MHC type 4 hair cream.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 2, 2015)

Adding 2 Softee (Herbal Gro and Indian Hemp) greases. Been thinking about going back to greasing... not sure how I'm going to use it though. Definitely only on the scalp. They were only a dollar each at Dollar General (I got the 3 oz ones).


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jul 2, 2015)

Finished Kyra's Moisturizing Cream.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jul 3, 2015)

APB has a 30% off sale.  I ordered two 8 oz. jars of the Ayuverdic Mud Mask in Honey Dew Melon and Hot Kiss.  So at least I'm sticking with my 30% off or more.  Editing my initial post to add the new products.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 4, 2015)

Adding 2 more Softee greases (Hair Food and Argan Oil). I wanted to try all of the ones with a lot of good stuff for a period of time to see how they do.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jul 5, 2015)

Used up Clairol Root Touch Up color in black and brown, and V05 Passionfruit Smoothie con.


----------



## krissyhair (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm going to need a cowashing conditioner. I have a matching salon s shampoo and conditioner duo for wash day, but it's expensive.

Suave Natural (gotta check out the available scents) is my go-to.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm tossing my last Bellezza Mask. These actually turned out to be no Bueno for my hair.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nothing use this weekend as I had a salon appointment.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 6, 2015)

Used up the small jar of MHC and moving the large jar to my staples list. Used up the hot oil treatment. Still working on the Burnt Sugar Pomade. May focus on one of the gels next.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 7, 2015)

Gave my mom the rest of my APB leave in. She really likes it. A jar of my SM superfruit marque went rancid I think. Consistency and smell was off. Pitched it. My other jar is perfectly fine. For whatever reason I wasn't mad. Lol. Guess I'm just glad a jar is gone.


----------



## krissyhair (Jul 7, 2015)

My stash is itty bitty lol.

It includes 9 products:
Shampoo
Conditioner
3 leave ins 
2 gels
heat protectant
Oil
And a free sample that doesn't count!


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Found an email I sent to myself last month about what products I wanted to try:

J. Monique Naturals deep conditioners as possibly an alternative to NG moisture deep conditioners.
SM Yucca & Baobob Anti-Breakage Masque for protein deep conditioner to possibly replace NG Intense Deep Conditioner.
Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle Moist conditioner for use after henna and indigo to replace NG Cleansing Conditioner.  If I remember to add moisture deep conditioner to my henna mix after the color releases, I don't use much conditioner to rinse it out.

The Aussie Moist 3 Minute and SM Masque I could find just down the street much cheaper.  J. Monique deep conditioner prices are about the same as NG, but J. Monique seems to have more sales.  I'm also trying to see if APB Ayurvedic Mud Mask will replace the NG moisture deep conditioners since she has so many more sales.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 7, 2015)

Adding Hollywood Beauty Carrot Crème (2oz) and Hollywood Beauty Sulfur (1oz). Still experimenting with scalp crèmes/greases.


----------



## krissyhair (Jul 8, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Adding Hollywood Beauty Carrot Crème (2oz) and Hollywood Beauty Sulfur (1oz). Still experimenting with scalp crèmes/greases.


So, uh...are you using up the stash?


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 8, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> So, uh...are you using up the stash?



Kind of  I bought another sample yesterday of Palmers Olive Oil Grow Therapy. If I don't stop I'll soon have a collection of little jars of grease to replace all the conditioners I'm trying to use up


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 8, 2015)

Used up my Garnier Fruitis Sleek and Shine Conditioner, and I returned 2 other Conditioners, so I only have 2 left.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 9, 2015)

Hair in cornrows currently. 

So I'm using APB Ayurvedic Pomade for my scalp and using my KKKT on my braids/twists.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2015)

I had a $25 coupon for Vitamin Shoppe so I bought a bottle of emu oil. Not adding it to my stash though because oils are just part of my staples. I only add oils to my stash if I have too many of them or if I don't care for them. I will use the emu oil after I finish up with my current oil blend. I was looking at a growth oil online yesterday but when I looked at the ingredients I figured I could make it myself.


----------



## randi415 (Jul 9, 2015)

Finished SSI amazon pomade (discontinued)
SM Purification Masque (staple), I have 3 or 4 left 
APB hair and body butta sample (staple), love this stuff I have a couple full size 

I have not purchased anything since May 8th.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 9, 2015)

randi415 said:


> Finished SSI amazon pomade (discontinued)
> SM Purification Masque (staple), I have 3 or 4 left
> APB hair and body butta sample (staple), love this stuff I have a couple full size
> 
> I have not purchased anything since May 8th.



That's awesome! I'm so proud of you!


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 9, 2015)

randi415 said:


> I have not purchased anything since May 8th.



Congrats!!

That was so me until I rediscovered grease


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 9, 2015)

Used up 1 VO5 conditioner today. Daughter is helping me through this stash


----------



## krissyhair (Jul 10, 2015)

I used up my free sample last night. It was interesting. I might consider buying it one day (one very long far away distant day).

I only have full size products now.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2015)

I washed last night but didn't use up anything. I think I'm going to focus on the Camille Rose Aloe Whip next and perhaps one of the gels. I will try to use up one of my samples by the end of the month as well.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> When you do let us know. I've used slippery elm powder and stopped because it was so fine and got stuck in my hair... I used a lot though. I'd like to know how the others go.



Ok. I will look to find some good ways to use them.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> So, uh...are you using up the stash?



This was my thought exactly. I was like if CodeRed buy one more dang on grease we gonna fight LOL


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2015)

_SM Anti-Breakage Masque_ is scratched off my list. I used it today to DC with. I mixed the remainder up into my DC jar and trashed the finished jar of the masque.


----------



## krissyhair (Jul 12, 2015)

Bought a conditioner to cowash with. Suave Naturals daily clarifying conditioner. Stash is up to 10 now.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2015)

CodeRed check this out.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 12, 2015)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> This was my thought exactly. I was like if CodeRed buy one more dang on grease we gonna fight LOL



I know. I've been so, so bad  If I keep using them the way I'm using them now then the small jars I have will last me until next year. This thread is keeping me on track so I won't buy anymore


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 12, 2015)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> CodeRed check this out.



Thank you!!!! I'd love to try this... This could work for both me and my daughter's hair. When I was using this stuff I didn't even think to "cook" it.... Good video... I'll have to save it  And that baby is such a beautiful boy


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2015)

Didn't use up anything but looks like I'm on schedule to use up the Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 13, 2015)

Adding 2 Coconut and Hibiscus Kid's Detangler from Walgreens B1G1. I was running out of the one I have and until I get all the ingredients to try the all natural one posted in the above video. These two should be enough to last til the end of the year at least.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jul 14, 2015)

Finished our last original formula Aubrey White Camelia con.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 14, 2015)

Used up SM Purification Masque. Bought the curl and shine mist. Technically it was free since I got 3 scrubs and two soaps for the bogo sale lol  

Oh and I have 2 purification Masque left. Going to need to find a replacement soon


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 14, 2015)

I have been on a roll this week. I finished up a deep conditioner, 2 leave-in, and an oil. Thought about buying some things but didn't. I did add items to my wish list though. 

I am so over my co wash conditioner right now though. It's not that the product I'm using is bad or anything, it's just that I bought a liter size and I wish it was empty all ready. And the worst part is that I have 3 more liters of various conditioners to get through. In addition to the other 20 bottles of conditioner I have.

Just know I will be in the 2016 challenge.  

jh


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 15, 2015)

I had to throw away two products that were stored in my mini fridge due to freezer burn:
Hairveda Whipped Gelly and Shescentit Banana Brûlée.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 15, 2015)

Used up 1 Vo5 Conditioner


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 15, 2015)

Just bought 4 SM items at the BOGO sale. I'm kinda disappointed in myself but I couldn't pass up the sale.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 15, 2015)

Used this up. I liked it. It had SUPER slip! So much slip it would foam. Don't know if I'll repurchase. I don't know if they even still sell it.


----------



## krissyhair (Jul 15, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Just bought 4 SM items at the BOGO sale. I'm kinda disappointed in myself but I couldn't pass up the sale.


Next time you can remind yourself that bogo happens all the time.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 15, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> Next time you can remind yourself that bogo happens all the time.


The buy one get one free's do??? I hardly ever see those. I see buy one get one half off a lot.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 15, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> The buy one get one free's do??? I hardly ever see those. I see buy one get one half off a lot.



With Shea Moisture the buy one get one free happen at CVS, Walgreens and Rite Aid at different times. I'm pretty sure they happen at one of those places at the very least every other month. I didn't realize that until I tried SM and got hooked... I wanted to buy everything


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 15, 2015)

3 Vo5 conditioners, the rest of a Shea Moisture Masque and 1 of the Shea Moisture Kids' Detanglers found a new home today.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 15, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> With Shea Moisture the buy one get one free happen at CVS, Walgreens and Rite Aid at different times. I'm pretty sure they happen at one of those places at the very least every other month. I didn't realize that until I tried SM and got hooked... I wanted to buy everything


Hmm, I think I've been so busy passing them up that I haven't noticed. I finally caved.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 16, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Hmm, I think I've been so busy passing them up that I haven't noticed. I finally caved.


I figured out why I've never noticed many sm bogo's lol. My cvs, rite aid and Walgreens all have a crappy selection of sm products. My cvs didn't even sell it until recently they got maybe a few items and I don't think my rite aid has jumped on board with it at all. Walgreens recently upped their game and added some more new products so I haven't took advantage of a BOGO in a few years since I didn't have much selection around me. 

These stores are really upping their game with natural hair products. Even in the crappy stores in my small town. I really have been pondering all day about all these bogo's you guys speak of lol!


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 17, 2015)

This is Keravada henna oil. The label is so messed up lol. I liked it but won't repurch. I would like another henna oil to pre poo with but they're not easy to come by at all so I may make my own.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2015)

I washed tonight and conditioned with the Tresemme Undone and twisted with the Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade and KCCC. I have one more use of both the Tresemme Undone and the Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade. I will finish the OBSP off next wash and the Tresemme Undone by the end of July. Then I will start in on the CR Aloe Whip.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 18, 2015)

I used up one Curl junke Curl assurance smoothing lotion


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 19, 2015)

Got two deep conditioners from the Shea Moisture BOGO sale. 

Have a couple more uses in my liter of conditioner I'm using for co washing. The end is near and I'm so happy. I'm going to use up a few smaller bottles in the next few weeks. Hopefully I'll boost my morale before I start on another one.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2015)

Just sticking to my regimen and chipping away at things. Used the Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade and CR Aloe Whip to twist my hair up. The combination is working out well.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm almost out of conditioner, so i bought 3 of my staple. I also bought an Aussie  Smooth Conditioner. I want  to have an alternative from another brand and Garnier Fructis isn't working for me.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 20, 2015)

I finished Natty Naturals ACV Hair and Scalp Mist.


----------



## krissyhair (Jul 20, 2015)

Getting to bottom of Miss Jessie's baby buttercreme.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 22, 2015)

Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi Smooth & Repair Nourishing Hair Mask giving away. Did not work well for any of my textures.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm returning the Curls Control Paste. It used to work for my relaxed hair, but it just sits on top of my natural hair, leaving a white streak.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 22, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi Smooth & Repair Nourishing Hair Mask giving away. Did not work well for any of my textures.



I'm currently trying to use up the shampoo, which is  just okay. I really think this line was a miss for Shea Moisture.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 22, 2015)

Forgot to post a week ago that I gave away a can of coconut water... it had sugar in it and I wasn't about to put that in my hair... I didn't realize so many had added sugar.

Bought a can of coconut cream today. Had to go through many just to make sure they didn't have sugar in it too.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 22, 2015)

B_Phlyy said:


> I'm currently trying to use up the shampoo, which is  just okay. I really think this line was a miss for Shea Moisture.



It really was. There are an overwhelming amount of negative reviews for that line on the web.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 23, 2015)

Hair is out of the cornrows, so I plan to cowash in the morning with the Tresseme Conditioner. 

I will use of of my leave ins and who knows, pro a ly a gel since I'll be in a wash and go...


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 25, 2015)

Took  3 items back to Sally's. 2 I had bought awhile ago and 1 recent. It felt good to take them back. I was surprised they gave me my money back for the older items cuz they were over 60 days.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 25, 2015)

Gave 1 Softee hair grease away to someone who asked for it... and was extremely ungrateful


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 26, 2015)

Moved the rest of my VO5 conditioners (only 8 left - mixture of Champagne Kiss and Shea Cashmere) to my daughter's stash because I'd been using them on her hair and I want to go back to using the Kiwi Lime. I added 2 Kiwi Lime that I got from someone else's stash (  ) so really I only got rid of 6.


----------



## krissyhair (Jul 26, 2015)

I am going through this shampoo way faster than I expected.

Add that to the amount I'm about to squeeze into a travel size container, it's almost empty. Just bought it in March. For a natural girl, that is a lot of shampoo.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 26, 2015)

I only had 1 more use of the Tresemme Undone but I added 2 cups of water and some oil to the bottle and they pretty much gave me a full 32 oz bottle of conditioner. So it will take me a while to finish that off. I only have a dab of the Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade so I will write that off when I wash mid-week. And I'm finished with half of the CR Aloe Whip. I will probably finish that by the end of August. I don't think I will repurchase that.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 27, 2015)

Currently DC on dry hair with APB's Ultra conditioning Souffle.

I have one more use of that. 

Plan to shampoo and condition with the Tresseme in the morning.


----------



## randi415 (Jul 27, 2015)

Finished APB not easily broken DC, will repurchase in the future.
Finished SSI moisture mist LI I'm not even sure if she still sells this product but I wouldn't repurchase I like APB's leave in and refresher better.

And just because a whole case of SM was donated I grabbed a few. Haven't used these in yrs, if my hair doesn't like it my daughters probably will.

I don't know why/how I attached 2 photos...


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 27, 2015)

Almost done my last sulfate shampoo, maybe 1 more use. I use it to clarify so I need to make a purchase since I have no more sulfate shampoo's. Any suggestions? Is a regular shampoo with sulfates good enough to clarify or should I just get a clarifying shampoo? I'm only keeping 1 sulfate shampoo on hand so I want to get a good one.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 27, 2015)

I used up a Shea Moisture Professional Cowash. I don't think this was part of my stash originally but it just felt good to use something up .


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 27, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I used up a Shea Moisture Professional Cowash. I don't think this was part of my stash originally but it just felt good to use something up .



Add it to your list at the end of this session and it'll feel even better


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 27, 2015)

I am going to add my APB deep conditioner to a conditioner mix I have. 

I should only have a few (like 2 maybe 3) of my Tresseme Conditioner. 

I need to do better about these gels I have! Its so hard for for me to use them up.


----------



## krissyhair (Jul 27, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I used up a Shea Moisture Professional Cowash. I don't think this was part of my stash originally but it just felt good to use something up .


What did you think of it? I wasn't a big fan.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 27, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Almost done my last sulfate shampoo, maybe 1 more use. I use it to clarify so I need to make a purchase since I have no more sulfate shampoo's. Any suggestions? Is a regular shampoo with sulfates good enough to clarify or should I just get a clarifying shampoo? I'm only keeping 1 sulfate shampoo on hand so I want to get a good one.


I like the Aubrey Organics Swimmer’s Shampoo because it is a clarifier and chelator, so it does double duty.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 28, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> What did you think of it? I wasn't a big fan.



Originally I liked it, the line as a whole but now I don't think it's a big deal. I think it did cause the build up you spoke about because my scalp became itchy using it over time. Once I use up this last bottle I won't repurchase.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 28, 2015)

Used up the rest of the mustard oil today.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Haven't been on site in a couple of weeks.  I need to go back and check which threads I have marked Watch and didn't request updates.

I finished a jar of NG moisture deep conditioner on my failed attempt at two strand twists with added hair.  Wore those for one week and my hair itched until the wash one morning before work which explains how I finished the deep conditioner.  I think it was the hair itself.  One of the only times I've had that happen.

Finished the partial bottle of AVG this morning making a new batch of moisture spray.  Also opened that last bottle of vegetable glycerin.  Need to get more distilled water for this spray and steamer use.

I've been using the SM shampoo for wigs, combs and brushes.  Thinking of trying it for washing a silk sleep bonnet.  My wigs really like it.  I like how the nice smell stays in the wig since I'm not deep conditioning afterwards.

I have been using NJoy's essential oil at least three times a week, but only using the moisture spray twice a week and not using my ayuverdic powders every week.  I'm taking a few days off this week, so I'll work on that last one.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 28, 2015)

Finished Naturale Grow's Thick and Rich Conditioner. I liked it, I could see it being a repurchase in the future with a good sale.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't think I posted that I bought a SM curl and shine mist during the last Walgreens bogo. The restrest of purchase was scrubs and soap. Pretty sure that was my only purchase this month. I also got a sample of Infusium 23 creamy leave in in my free Influenster box. Nothing used up but close on a few things.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 29, 2015)

Used up 1 Shea Moisture Kid's Detangler.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2015)

Used up the Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade. Working on the CR Aloe Whip.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 30, 2015)

Used the Tresseme Conditioner this morning...

Still have more uses!

I also need to use gel when I cowash on Saturday! I need to either let one of them go and throw it out... or get to using! I don't know how I'll ever finish my gels.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 31, 2015)

Adding Tresemme Perfectly Undone conditioner to stash. Going to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 31, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> Used the Tresseme Conditioner this morning...
> 
> Still have more uses!
> 
> I also need to use gel when I cowash on Saturday! I need to either let one of them go and throw it out... or get to using! I don't know how I'll ever finish my gels.


I say the same thing about my gels.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 31, 2015)

Adding a liter of Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat Conditioner. I'm running out of my VO5 Kiwi Lime Conditioner for co-washing and I gave my daughter the 8 VO5 I had left so now I need something to replace it... That Tresemme Perfectly Undone conditioner worked well this morning and Giovanni Tea Tree worked well in the past so I'm giving those a trial run for August. Probably won't use them up but I can concentrate on some other stuff too.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 31, 2015)

Used the last of the coconut water.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 3, 2015)

Within the last week I used a pack of Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor, 
tossed half a jar Vatika Black Seed Hair Mask treatment, and finished a bottle of Claudie's braid spray.

I did add to my stash in July. I bought 2 bottles of Shescentit Moisture Mist,  TW curl defining Creme,  Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk, and Coco Castor Nectar.


----------



## randi415 (Aug 3, 2015)

Adding SM Manuka honey DC to my stash. It was only $2.99 in Goodwills Target section, I could not pass it up.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 3, 2015)

randi415 said:


> Adding SM Manuka honey DC to my stash. It was only $2.99 in Goodwills Target section, I could not pass it up.



What is Goodwills Target section?


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 4, 2015)

Slipped up and bought a bottle of Aunt Jackie's Knot on My Watch. This really is a sickness :-(

I've used up way more than I've bought since I've started this thread though. Baby steps.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 4, 2015)

Used up 1 APB Leave in. Loved the Coconut Lime Verbena.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 4, 2015)

Used up Komaza Care Protein conditioner. I hate that I love this product. I'm not about that online only purchasing life, but this protein treatment is that good.

My Shea Moisture Tahitian and Monoi shampoo just will not die. I'm convince a bathroom troll comes and refills it some every night. If I still have it at the end of this session, I'm going to hurt somebody.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2015)

Did a protein treatment tonight with the Giovanni Nutrafix. Used the Giovanni leave-in and twisted with the CR Aloe Whip. The CR Aloe Whip will probably be gone by the end of July. I have 2 more uses of the Nutrafix but I don't do protein treatments that often so it will probably be with me until the end of the year.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 5, 2015)

I think I need to do a real wash... not a cowash.

I'll use my shampoo bar too. 

And I need to get some protein. Not sure if I want to use the green tea and keratin sprqy, my Okra conditioner or the 2 step...

Actually I'm going to do a deep conditioner with heat and finish that APB masque.


----------



## krissyhair (Aug 5, 2015)

My grandma insisted that I had to have John Frieda frizz ease serum. I didn't want her to buy it, but she wanted me to have it so that's another product in my stash. I have the same bottle of serum since 2009. It's not even half way empty.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 5, 2015)

Used up 1 VO5 today.


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 5, 2015)

I finished up my Giovanni Direct Leave In.  

I was packing for my trip and at the last minute took my cowash con out of my suitcase.  Wouldn't you know I get totally soaked in the rain and had to buy some.  That's the LAST product category I need to buy ANYTHING in.  At least I was able to buy something that I've been wanting to try but wouldn't be buying for years since I have so much rinse out con.  Mad and glad to add Aussie Moist to my list.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 5, 2015)

I used up my Bobeam Conditioner. Will repurchase after using other stuff up.

Last month of this session! Keep calm and use on! Lol.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 5, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Last month of this session! Keep calm and use on! Lol.



Yeah, about that... I want to buy one more thing


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 6, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Yeah, about that... I want to buy one more thing


Me too. I can't get Aussie Moist outta my head.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm not even in this challenge but I used up a good bit of product - FINALLY - and I'm pumped. 

**back to lurking**


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 6, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I'm not even in this challenge but I used up a good bit of product - FINALLY - and I'm pumped.
> 
> **back to lurking**



Well, this session ends in less than a month... you can probably hop in then... or you can just start now and be an honorary member


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2015)

Did a cowash with Tresemme Undone and twisted with CR Aloe Whip.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did a cowash with Tresemme Undone and twisted with CR Aloe Whip.



Is that Tresemme Perfectly Undone conditioner consistently good? I'm going to be using it after this last bottle of VO5 Kiwi Lime conditioner is finished... I used it once and I liked it a lot.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 8, 2015)

Used up this and Pantene R&N shampoo. Neither are repurchases. 

I get to buy a clarifying shampoo today with no guilt cuz I have none.


----------



## krissyhair (Aug 9, 2015)

I used up an 8oz jar of Miss Jessie's baby buttercreme.

I bought two jars in May 2014. They lasted over a year until this month, August 2015.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 9, 2015)

Adding 2 Queen Helene Cholesterols (1 - 16 oz and 1 - 2lbs) and 1 Softee Cholesterol (6oz I think). I don't feel so bad because in about 2 months or less my daughter is going to be out of rinse - out conditioner and her deep treatment so she's going to be using the cholesterols too, as well as my Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat.... I still want to buy that new Shea Moisture Weightless Coconut Water Masque... and I know before the year's end I'm going to need 1 more Shea Moisture Kids Detangler. I think those are the only two things I'm buying before the end of the year...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Is that Tresemme Perfectly Undone conditioner consistently good? I'm going to be using it after this last bottle of VO5 Kiwi Lime conditioner is finished... I used it once and I liked it a lot.



Yes I think so. I like it better than all of the other Tresemme conditioners I have used. They simplified the formula and I think it is better. I think you will like it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2015)

I went to Sally's today. Was tempted to buy something but just stuck to the plan. That Carol's Daugher Mimosa Hair Honey was tempting though. I picked up a Tangle Tamer. Going to see how it works on my hair for the next month or so.

I used up the last of the Tresemme Undone. Just working on the CR Aloe Whip. Guess I will switch over to the Jane Carter Curl Cream when I'm finished with the whip.


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I went to Sally's today. Was tempted to buy something but just stuck to the plan. That Carol's Daugher Mimosa Hair Honey was tempting though. I picked up a Tangle Tamer. Going to see how it works on my hair for the next month or so.
> 
> I used up the last of the Tresemme Undone. Just working on the CR Aloe Whip. Guess I will switch over to the Jane Carter Curl Cream when I'm finished with the whip.


I went to Sally's today too.  I went to get the 4oz bottle of Aphogee 2 Step.  They were out.   But I also caressed the CD Hair Honey.  Tempting, indeed.  I'll buy it when DD runs out of her NH butter.

We used up V05 Champagne Kiss and SM Coconut and Hibiscus Curl and Shine poo.  Feeling good.  Working it down.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 10, 2015)

6 greases given away today. I don't even know why I bought so many... with the way I use it it'd take me almost a decade to use even those tiny tubs. Keeping one for when I get my relaxer though... it'll be good to base my scalp.

Adding Shea Moisture Fruit Fusion Coconut Water Weightless Hair Masque and Hask Repair That Hair spray. If this spray works to detangle like it says it does then I'll just count it in place of the Shea Moisture Kids Detangler I was going to buy. I forgot I need to get a bottle of Neutral Protein Filler for my relaxer. That should be the last thing I buy for the year. I won't need any more deep conditioners until sometime at the end of next year... Hopefully Shea Moisture doesn't come out with any more


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 10, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> 6 greases given away today. I don't even know why I bought so many... with the way I use it it'd take me almost a decade to use even those tiny tubs. Keeping one for when I get my relaxer though... it'll be good to base my scalp.
> 
> Adding Shea Moisture Fruit Fusion Coconut Water Weightless Hair Masque and Hask Repair That Hair spray. If this spray works to detangle like it says it does then I'll just count it in place of the Shea Moisture Kids Detangler I was going to buy. I forgot I need to get a bottle of Neutral Protein Filler for my relaxer. That should be the last thing I buy for the year. I won't need any more deep conditioners until sometime at the end of next year... Hopefully Shea Moisture doesn't come out with any more



You know there will be at least one new one before the end of the year lol. Please report back on that new one


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 11, 2015)

Ipsy bag has struck again. Sent a Marc Anthony Argan oil for hair something or other.

I just can't win with getting to the end of my stash.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 12, 2015)

2 Shea Moisture Conditioners gone
1 Vo5 used up
Coconut cream used up
+ 1 Neutral Protein Filler added


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 12, 2015)

Adding some things to my stash :

*About to run out of my KBB Hair Blossom Mist so I ordered 2 
*my Ouidad Superfruit Renewal Clarifying Cream poo is getting low and I don't want to wash my combs and brushes with it so I bought SM African Black Soap Deep Cleansing poo
*Had to reup on my Aphogee 2 step so I bought the 4oz bottle


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 13, 2015)

I finally used up my Koils By Nature Leave-in yesterday. 

I used up a oyin hair Dew and a herbal essence LTR conditioner last Thursday.


----------



## curlyTisME (Aug 13, 2015)

Not buying anything until I have used everything or gotten rid of everything. I need a small supply of tried and true products and nothing extra.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2015)

Washed last night and have one use left of the CR Aloe Whip and feeling a little sad. It makes my hair look dull but it feels so soft. 

I don't know what I want to replace it with.


----------



## curlyTisME (Aug 13, 2015)

curlyTisME said:


> Not buying anything until I have used everything or gotten rid of everything. I need a small supply of tried and true products and nothing extra.



Damnit, bought a serum from Giovanni for my ends. I'll use my other serum up before I start on the Giovanni. My newly natural cousin is coming to visit this weekend, I will be giving her a box of goodies. Some brand new others nearly used. She should be happy!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 13, 2015)

I finally used up that Shea Moisture shampoo. Good riddance.

I have a sample of Mixed Chicks shampoo to use then I'll be on to another full sized shampoo. If I could finish that by the end of the year, that would be 3 full sized shampoos I completed, which is unheard of for me. The only other time I ever used to get to the end of a shampoo is when I lived with my family, so of course they were using it too.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 14, 2015)

6 packs of Marley hair was purchased yesterday. I'm very tempted to cut so I'm hiding my hair from myself. Should keep me from buying stuff too.


----------



## curlyTisME (Aug 14, 2015)

Almost done with the CD Mirabelle Plum biotin oil treatment. Used it last night before I pin curled instead of my usual coconut oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 14, 2015)

Softee Cholesterol removed from stash. Going to try on daughter's hair. If it doesn't work there it's going to become shaving cream.


----------



## curlyTisME (Aug 15, 2015)

One more use of the CD mirabelle plum biotin oil. Then I'll be moving on the finishing the last corner of my coconut oil. Won't be buying more for a while.


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey girls  I neeeed this challenge sorry if I'm a little early for session 3, the sooner I get my act together the better. SN: How do you thank a post ?

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
Just did some calculating and realized I have enough products to last me 1.5+ years. A bulk of those with 1 year or less shelf life and i've had most of them for months  I am not in the business of wasting money chile. Naw not this one.

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

Cowash

2x As I Am Coconut Cowash (16oz)
Eden Body Works Cowash (160z)
2x Shea Moisture Purification Mask (12oz)
Carol's Daughter Hair Milk (23oz)
J Moniques Dead Sea Mud Wash (160z)
Salon Grafix Conditioning Cleanser (12oz)
Shampoo

2x Shea Moisture Moisture Retention (13oz)
3x Carol's Daugher Monoi Repairing (8oz)
2x Giovanni Smooth As Silk Shampoo (33.8oz)
2x Shea Moisture JBCO Strength Restore (16oz)
Rinse Out Conditioner (Detangling)

2x Giovanni Smooth As Silk Conditioner (33.8oz)
2x Macadamia Natural Oil Moisturizing Rinse (33.8oz)
Deep Conditioner

2x J Monique Hibiscus & Broccoli (8oz)
2x J Monique Irish Moss & Cocoa (80z)
2x APB Blueberry Deep Conditioner (8oz)
2x APB White Chocolate Mousse Deep Conditioner (8oz)
2x Shea Moisture Deep Treatment (12oz)
2x Shea Moisture 10-in-1 (12oz)
2x Shea Moisture Yucca & Plantain (12oz)
Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni (12oz)
2x Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair (8oz)
Mud Mask

2x J Monique Bentonite & Rhassoul (8oz)
Liquid Leave-In

Giovanni's Direct Leave-In (8oz) - Diluted w/Aloe Vera
3x APB Leave-In (8oz)
4x Kinky Curly Knot Today (80z) - Diluted w/Aloe Vera
2x Soultanicals Hair Sorrell (80z)
2x Soultanicals Wrapper's Delight (8oz)
Oyin Handmade Greg Juice (8oz)
It's A 10 Miracle Leave In
Cream Moisturizerx

Eden Body Works Defining Cream (16oz)
2x Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie (12oz)
3x APB Creamy Hair Pudding (4oz)
3x APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream (4oz)
4x Darcy Botanicals Leave-In Conditioner (8oz)
2x Shea Moisture JBCO Leave-in Condtioner (16oz)
2x Shea Moisture Extra Moisture Milk (8oz)
2x Shea Moisture Yucca & Aloe Milk (8oz)
Oyin Handmade Hair Dew (8oz)
Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Honey Butta (8oz)
Darcy Botanicals Avocado & Wild Plum Twisting Cream (80z)
Amir Argan Oil Leave-In Cream (5.8oz)
Soultanicals Mango Dip Detangling (8oz)
Soultanicals Fluff-a-Licious (8oz)
Oils/Butters/Pomades

7x Homemade Oil( (60z)
2x Annabelle's Infused Oils (8oz)
2x Shea Butter Mix (22oz)
2x J Monique Ital Soy & Neem (80z)
2x APB Pomade (4oz)
APB Hair & Body Butter (sample)
2x Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter (8oz)
2x APB Blow Dry Cream (8oz)
Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade (4oz)
2x Carols Daughter Hair Mimosa
Gels/Custards

Cantu Twist & Lock Gel (12oz)
Cantu Define & Shine Custard (12oz)
Ecostyler
Flaxseed
Shea Moisture Gel Souffle (12oz)
Kinky Curly Curling Custard (16oz)
2x Giovanni Styling Gel (6oz)
Camille Rose Curl Maker (12oz)
Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha (16oz)
Soultanicals Afro Gel-lato (8oz)
Protein

Queen Helene Cholesterol Conditioner (80oz)
2x Aphogee 2 Minute (8oz,16oz)
Aphogee 2 Step (160z)
Shea Moisture JBCO Deep Treatment (120z)
Curling Cream

Cantu Coconut Curling Cream (12oz)
KJ Natural Curl & Stretch Custard (16oz)
KJ Naturals Marshamallow Detangler (8oz)
3x Macadamica Natural Oil Curl Cream (8oz)
Edge Control

2x Hicks Edge Control
Gorrilla Snot Gel
Carol's Daughter Edge Control
Curl's Passion Fruit Control Paste
Misc

Wild Growth Oil (4oz)
2x Etae Carmelux
3x GVP Silk Remedy
4. What are your goal(s) for the session
Not buy a d*mn thing . Using products with the shortest shelf life first.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 17, 2015)

@morgandenae welcome! You can click "like" at the bottom of someone's post to thank it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2015)

@oneastrocurlie

Hey Lady!  I've been missing you.  Not meaning to Hijack this thread, but wanted to tell you, you've been missed.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 18, 2015)

Giving Queen Helene Cholesterol with Ginseng away. Both of these last cholesterols seem to work better on all my new growth than it does on my relaxed hair... This wasn't really bad but it wasn't as good... as, say, the Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage Masque.


----------



## krissyhair (Aug 18, 2015)

I started on my Frederick Fekkai Essential Shea Pot De Creme as a leave in conditioner.

I have to find a way to incorporate serum into my regimen because I've had the same bottle of serum/ heat protection since 09, and my grandmother insisted that she buy me a John Frieda serum. I have no idea what to do with them since I don't wear straight hair often.


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 19, 2015)

Already have an empty !  1 Darcy Botanical Leave in down, 3 more to go . This one is in Pina Colada extremely faint smell which I don't usually prefer but I LOVE  this for my mini twist. Light so it doesn't weigh them down and looser in texture so I feel like it gets into all the cracks and crevices of each twist. It defines my coils amazingly so I'm sure it will produce a fantastic wash n go one day.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 19, 2015)

Giving Queen Helene Super Cholesterol to daughter's stash. None of these cholesterols worked on my hair  Gonna test them on daughter's hair and if they don't work for her, shaving cream it is.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 19, 2015)

I had to throw away a bottle of wheat germ oil that expired this past May.

Also, dd and I finished one bottle of SSI Moisture Mist.


----------



## ilong (Aug 19, 2015)

morgandenae said:


> Hey girls  I neeeed this challenge sorry if I'm a little early for session 3, the sooner I get my act together the better. SN: How do you thank a post ?
> 
> 1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
> Just did some calculating and realized I have enough products to last me 1.5+ years. A bulk of those with 1 year or less shelf life and i've had most of them for months  I am not in the business of wasting money chile. Naw not this one.
> ...



@morgandenae   - wow you are a miniature Beauty Supply store.  .  Good luck with the challenge!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 19, 2015)

Used up the last of the CR Aloe Whip. I have done well this session. I won't use up anything else before the end of the session. Will start on my JC Curl Crème on my next wash.


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 19, 2015)

Lol @ilong I knoow  ! The struggle is so real. Thanks for the encouragement, ready to tame this beast.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 20, 2015)

Gave away Nubian Heritage Masque.

One of my goals is to be able to have staples that are easily accessible to me on the ground. I bought the Nubian Heritage mask by mistake, thinking it was Shea Moisture (it kind of is anyway because they're the same company) and I realized I could only get it from CVS and they're usually out... plus the haircare line from that company seems to be fading away and that mask is more expensive than Shea Moisture.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 20, 2015)

I liked this product but it's not a repurchase. I don't use butters much in my regimen so only plan to have 1 when I get my stash down. I'm not sure what that one will be yet. This is a good one to have cuz I love how it's so detangling but I'm aiming for something I can buy otc. Tired of buying so much online.

I also decided to throw out the rest of my Qb Heavy Cream. It had taken on an odd watery consistently like the ingredients were separating or something. It looked gross.


----------



## curlyTisME (Aug 20, 2015)

CD oil is done finally!! Coconut oil now. Should be finished with it next week sometime.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 20, 2015)

I haven't finished ANYTHING recently 

So... I think I'll be getting my hair done sometime midweek next week... Which means I'll get one good shampoo wash, and hopefully 1 or 2 Cowashes in between today and next Thursday...

I am determined to finish SOMETHING!

I should finish my APB Leave In, and I'm taking the APB pudding out of my stash since my mom basically took it from me ::side eyes::

Okay, so I'm not as bad as I thought... lol


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 20, 2015)

Adding Sally's GVP Detangler.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 21, 2015)

Thought I was in the is challenge but maybe it was the last one....


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 21, 2015)

gorgeoushair said:


> Thought I was in the is challenge but maybe it was the last one....



Session 3 is going to start in about 10 days so you can still join!


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 21, 2015)

gorgeoushair said:


> Thought I was in the is challenge but maybe it was the last one....





CodeRed said:


> Session 3 is going to start in about 10 days so you can still join!


10 more days 'til the new session.  Or just get on where you fit in.  It's open.


----------



## krissyhair (Aug 21, 2015)

I bought 2 new hair tools this week. A new soft bonnet attachment for my dryer that's more deluxe than the old one, and a hand held dryer that is shaped like a round brush to make blow outs easier.

With these two tools maybe I can switch up my styles more to incorporate my serums.


KCCC is getting low and shampoo is getting low. I'll finish those in the next session.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 22, 2015)

Used up my APB Leave in!

I have two new SSI Conditioners and I forgot I got a 3 months subscription for a natural hair box from a girl from my school who created the start up. 

So I'm using 5hat conditioner today, will move on to my KKKT...

Probably will use more of one of the Ayurvedic hair Cream by APB too. 

I plan to wash my hair 1-2 more times before Thursday (when I hope to get my hair braided)


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 22, 2015)

Actually... After reevaluating and combining some products, I'm still trucking along. 

I have a few uses of my Trader Joes's shampoo. I combined my APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle into my big conditioner mix (which I put in my mom'said bathroom so she can use it). I used up the CarmaCare Shea souffle on vacation. I just through out the CarmaCare leave in...

I did "rediscover" a few products to I have, so I know I still have a lot of work to do... BUT I'm happy! I only have 2 shampoos, 1 true cowash left (we won't talk about conditioner lol).

I'm getting there!

Next session I will need a new shampoo most likely and maybe a new leave in... BUT right now I'm doing well.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 23, 2015)

I have 1 more product that should be finished by the end of this sesssion. I did pretty good with using stuff. I'll do my final count on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't think I'm going to use up anything else this session but we'll see. Looking to use up at least 8 or 9 things for the final session of this year... going to try not to buy anything, seeing as how I don't really need anything


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 23, 2015)

1 jar of Silk Dreams Shea What Deep Conditioner
1 Bottle of V05 Moisture Milks
1 Bottle of HH Fruit Punch Conditioner


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 24, 2015)

I threw out the shampoo bar... it basically melted... so that's gone. 

I have like 2 more uses of the Undone!

Woo hooooooooooo!

Is it weird that I don't want to use up my SSI conditioners?I feel like they cost too much to be using for some regla' ol' cowash lol. 

Anywho, I'm going to buy 2 more Trader Joe's shampoos most likely and that should last through the end of the year..


----------



## bronzephoenix (Aug 24, 2015)

I really want to try eco crystal but I still have a (mostly) full tub of Eco  Argan sitting in my cabinet. The crystal seems to have a looser consistency that I'd really appreciate for my wng's... Then again, I haven't really been doing wng's for the past month or more so I don't need it. I just want things


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 24, 2015)

bronzephoenix said:


> I just want things



This all day long


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Haven't been in the thread like I should.  Only to update my stash.  When last updating, I decided to go around the house to count again and make a list of what I would get for Black Friday to replace what I have now.   Other than Vitacost, Sally Beauty and Neutrogena, I haven't really made a list.  Now that I know Bobeam, APB, J. Monique and NaturelleGrow do 30% off during the year, it's not as much of a rush to stock up at one time anymore.  I'll be buying from Mehandi instead of HennaSooq for indigo this year.  I'll only be getting two or three boxes of indigo.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Aug 24, 2015)

Finished up Komaza Vitamin Reign.  I have one more left.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 25, 2015)

Omg, where has this thread been all along. I'm so in! this has been my goal for months. By the end of this year I want to simplify my stash so I have to get rid of a lot.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 25, 2015)

Used up As I am Coconut cowash


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 25, 2015)

Exchanged GVP Detangler for GVP Conditioning Balm.


----------



## morgandenae (Aug 25, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Used up As I am Coconut cowash



Me too  I like that it doesn't make my scalp itchy like when I cowash with regular conditioners


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 25, 2015)

We used up SM Raw Shea Butter shampoo.

I wonder if I can finish up at least one more product before the 31st...


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 25, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Used up As I am Coconut cowash





morgandenae said:


> Me too  I like that it doesn't make my scalp itchy like when I cowash with regular conditioners
> 
> View attachment 335485



I really want to try this but I won't. Partly because I don't plan on buying anything for a while but mostly because I'm petty and don't want to buy a conditioner that actually says co-wash on it.


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 26, 2015)

B_Phlyy said:


> I really want to try this but I won't. Partly because I don't plan on buying anything for a while but mostly because *I'm petty and don't want to buy a conditioner that actually says co-wash on it.*


I thought I was the only one!


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 26, 2015)

B_Phlyy said:


> I'm petty and don't want to buy a conditioner that actually says co-wash on it.



I don't think it's petty. I don't know why but I have an aversion to this also


----------



## krissyhair (Aug 26, 2015)

B_Phlyy said:


> I really want to try this but I won't. Partly because I don't plan on buying anything for a while but mostly because I'm petty and don't want to buy a conditioner that actually says co-wash on it.


Right...can you even leave it in?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 26, 2015)

Well after not being able to post for a week I'm finally back in.

Just in time for the next session. 

Oh and I haven't used anything up lol. But no purchases either.


----------



## curlyTisME (Aug 26, 2015)

Will use the last of my coconut oil tonight for a pre poo before my appt tomorrow. I will apply it all over and to my scalp and redo my two goddess twists.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 27, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> You know there will be at least one new one before the end of the year lol. Please report back on that new one



So I used it (Shea Moisture Fruit Fusion Masque) today... I do really think it's the best of the line. It gave me shine, not like blinged-out shine but my hair is noticeably shinier, both new growth and relaxed parts. It's also soft. I co-washed before I used it, black tea rinsed (which makes my hair a little bit harder) and put this on top. Steamed for about 20 minutes and left it on for about 9 hours because I forgot and had a lot to do  I barely lost any hair while blow drying and I'm 4 months post relaxer. I had a few tangles (like maybe 3 - 4) and my hair feels strong and soft at the same time. This one and the Yucca Plantain Anti-Breakage ones are going to be my go-to if I continue to use their masques.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 27, 2015)

2 Shea Moisture Masques given away.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 27, 2015)

I think I'm going to give away one of my Styling gels...

I just did a market reseatch survey online and was chosen to test out some hair products, so I may add to my stash lol, but at least I'm not paying for it!

I'll do a round 2 update on September 1st...

Tomorrow I plan to wash and blowdry... I'm not going to get my hair braided, so I need to figure out how I'm going to get my hair done.


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 28, 2015)

Finished up a KBB Moisture Mist.


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 30, 2015)

Used up Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm in the 8.9oz tube.  Moving on to the 16.9oz pump jar.  When that's almost gone we're trying the SM Manuka Honey mask for our moisturizing deep con.

Btw, I cut open the tube when I couldn't squeeze out any more.  I was surprised by how much conditioner was sitting in the bottom of the tube.  I'm going to start cutting open all tubes from now on.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 30, 2015)

I don't think my last post went through with the site maintenance.  I used up my Curl Junkie Hibiscus Banana Deep Fix. I like this, but I only get 2 uses out of a jar now. 

I'm giving away my Uncle Funky's Daughter Good Hair because it made bees chase me at the zoo and the gas station.  

I think I'm also giving away most of my DevaCurl set. The stylers didn't do much for my hair, except make it flake.  Thankfully, I got it for free.


----------



## randi415 (Aug 30, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> What is Goodwills Target section?


Target donates their clearance, seasonal, open box items to Goodwill.


----------



## randi415 (Aug 30, 2015)

I've been so lazy with my hair this session, I only finished 8 things.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 30, 2015)

I bought the Shea Moisture heat protectant from their blue line...

I don't really dig it, but I may have just used too much. 

I did throw away my other 2 heat stylers and I probably will throw out one of my gels... I'm not going to use it, so it's gotta go.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 31, 2015)

Hope no minds me updating the thread 6 hours early. Didn't want to forget later on. Got to get my stash list updated.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 1, 2015)

Stash for Session 2 (85 items):

- 29 VO5 conditioners

- 4 oz Nature's Advantage Fresh Apples Conditioner

- 7 Hask conditioner packets

- 3 Shealicious conditioners

- 5 Shea Moisture Masques

- 2 Ecolesterols

- 1 Simply Shea Conditioner

- 1 Hask Leave - In Spray (purchased during challenge)

- 3 Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Kid's Extra Moisture Detanglers (purchased during challenge)

- 1 Can of Thai Kitchen Coconut Cream (purchased during challenge)

- 1 Nubian Heritage Masque (purchased during challenge)

- 1 Tresemme Perfectly Undone Conditioner (purchased during challenge)

- 2 Shea Moisture Professional Conditioners (purchased during challenge)

- 1 GVP Detangler (purchased during challenge)

- 2 Queen Helene Cholesterols (purchased during challenge)

- 1 Softee Cholesterol (purchased during challenge)

- 6 Essential Oils - 2 cedarwood, 1 lavender, 1 rosemary, 1 white thyme, 1 carrot (purchased during challenge)

- 1 Shea Moisture Masque (purchased during challenge)

- 2 cans of coconut water (purchased during challenge)

- 1 Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat Conditioner (purchased during challenge)

- 4 Softee greases (purchased during challenge)

- 2 Hollywood Beauty greases (purchased during challenge)

- 1 Palmer's Olive Gro Therapy grease (purchased during challenge)

- 1 Neutral Protein Filler (purchased during challenge)

- 2 VO5 Conditioners (purchased during challenge)

- 1 GVP Conditioning Balm (purchased during challenge)

- 1/2 bottle JBCO

- Peppermint oil

- Mustard oil

What's left (16 items):

- JBCO (a little bit is still in my oil mix)

- 7 essential oils (2 cedar wood, 1 peppermint, 1 lavender, 1 rosemary, 1 white thyme, 1 carrot)

- 1 Softee Grease

- 1 GVP Conditioning Balm

- 1 Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat Conditioner (liter)

- 1 Tresemme Perfectly Undone Conditioner

- 1 Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Kids Extra Moisturizing Kids Detangler

- 1 Shea Moisture Masque

- 1 Hask Leave In Spray

- 1 Neutral Protein filler


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 1, 2015)

Stash for Session 3 (16 items):

- JBCO (a little bit is still in my oil mix)

- 7 essential oils (2 cedar wood, 1 peppermint, 1 lavender, 1 rosemary, 1 white thyme, 1 carrot)

- 1 Softee Grease

- 1 GVP Conditioning Balm

- 1 Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat Conditioner (liter)

- 1 Tresemme Perfectly Undone Conditioner

- 1 Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Kids Extra Moisturizing Kids Detangler

- 1 Shea Moisture Masque

- 1 Hask Leave In Spray

- 1 Neutral Protein filler


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 1, 2015)

That is great progress @CodeRed!


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 1, 2015)

uofmpanther said:


> That is great progress @CodeRed!



Thank you lady


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 1, 2015)

Two empties this cowashing Morning 

  

J. Monique's Hibiscus & Broccoli DC made my hair soooo soft but I hate the artificial perfumy smell so probably wont be a repurchase

I used Cantu Define & Shine Custard to define and hold the curls at the end of my mini twist and to catch flyaways as they got old. Did amazingly  might repurchase after I get through this stash to see how it does on a wash and go.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 1, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Stash for Session 3 (16 items):
> 
> - JBCO (a little bit is still in my oil mix)
> 
> ...


That's it! Man I need to get it together lol


----------



## Dayjoy (Sep 1, 2015)

I did _okay _last session.   While I won't count my total number of products, I will say I used up/otherwise got rid of 23 items.  But I acquired 10.  I am SO MUCH closer to my goal of having my staples figured out and somewhat closer to having _only _staples.  I'm hoping to be down by at least 10 items this session and expect to have to replace only 2.

*HAIR INVENTORY*

_Shampoos:_
Creme of Nature green 32oz
Creme of Nature Argan 20oz x2
Ouidad Superfruit Renewal Clarifying Cream
+Shea Moisture African Black Soap Deep Cleansing

_Deep Cons:_
+(m) Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
+(p) Ion Reconstruct
+(p) Aphogee 2 Step

_Rinse Out Cons:_
Aussie Moist
Suave Refreshing Waterfall Mist
TJ Nourish Spa
Tresemme Naturals
White Rain Tropical Coconut x4
Daily Defense Tender Apple x13 1

_Leave Ins & Moisturizers:_
+Cantu Shea Butter
+*KBB Sweet Ambrosia
*Oyin Whipped Pudding
ORS Olive Oil Incredibly Rich


It's a 10 Miracle Leave in plus Keratin
+KBB Moisture Mist x2

_Oils and Butters:_
+Oil mix (coconut, safflower, olive, avocado)
+Coconut
+Safflower infused with olive
+Avocado
JBCO
Grapeseed
+Aveda Brilliant Emollient Finishing Gloss

+Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Hair Butter 1

_Hair Spray:_
+Garnier Fructis Flexible Control

_Straight Styling/Heat Protectants:_
Living Proof Straight Making Styling Cream
+Aveda Smooth Infusion Naturally Straight
Phyto Phytodefrisant Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm

Oscar Blandi pronto Dry Styling Heat Protect spray x3 1
Sebastian Trilliant
FHI Rapid Effects Accelerating Thermal Protection Spray
V05 Miracle Mist

Sabino Moisture Block x2
Redkin Smooth Down Heat Glide

+Aveda Brilliant Anti Humectant Pomade

_Other Stuff:_
+Phyto PhytoKeratine Reparative Serum x5 1
+Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Paste
Eco Styler Argan Oil gel
Cantu Hair Dressing Pomade
Pravana Shine and Define Polish
Creme of Nature Argan Oil Foaming Wrap Lotion
SAA
Bentonite Clay
Burdock Root Extract

gray:  used/otherwise gotten rid of this session 
*:  acquired this session
+:  staple or staple type product, will be replaced so not counting towards item decrease


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 1, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> That's it! Man I need to get it together lol



I gifted a lot of stuff between sessions 1 & 2 lol. That and I have a daughter who gets the hair products that don't work on my hair. Mix whatever doesn't work with some oils and it'll give her hair life


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 1, 2015)

Well didn't put to much of dent in my stash but it didn't grow by much either. Goal remains the same. Use it up. Buy very very very little.

Pre-poo:
SM Purification Masque^ (1.5)   

Cleansers:
J. Monique Mud Wash
Redken Color Magnetics Shampoo^
Redken Dandruff Shampoo
Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo^
Elucence Clarifying Shampoo^
SSI Blueberry Cowash^     
SM Superfriut Shampoo sample 
SM Pro Line Cowash

Conditioners:
SSI Avocado Conditioner
SSI Fortifying Masque^
Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner
SM Manuka Honey^
SM Superfruit Masque^
SM Tahitian Monoi Masque 
Eva Nyc Therapy Hair Mask
APB Ayurvedic Mask
APB Blueberry DC sample
APB Berry Conditioner sample 
Redken Diamond Oil
Jakeala Honey Masque (new version) 

Treatments:
Komaza Care Protein Strengthener^
Aphogee 2 Min^

Leave Ins & Refreshers Sprays:
Aphogee Green Tea
Jakeala Coconut Juice
Shea Moisture Curl and Shine Mist

Moisturizers:
Oyin Hair Dew^
PBN MMM^
APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream
SM JBCO Hair Lotion 
Lottabody 5n1 Styling Cream
Lottabody Hair Milk

Stylers/Butters/Gels:
SM CES^
SM Curling Souffle
Jakeala Parfait
Jakeala Flaxseed Gel
Lottabody Curlee Gee 
BB Whipped Shea Butter Sample
Beija Flor Creme Brulee sample 
Garnier Fruitis Ever Clean Gel
QB AHTB
Lottabody Edge Gel
Carmella Marie Gel Sample 
Shea Essence Butter Sample 
2 Curly Girls Styling Cream Sample

Oils/Pomade:
APB Ayurvedic Oil^
APB Green Tea, Aloe, And Silk Oil
APB Hurry Up and Grow Oil 
APB Green Powerhouse Pomade 
APB Pumpkin and Fennel (small amount) 
Bobeam Rootz Oil (small amount)
Jakeala Red Palm Oil
Castor Oil (small amount)

Other:
Lottabody Setting Lotion
Lottabody Foam Wrap Lotion (2)
^staples


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 1, 2015)

B_Phlyy said:


> For session 2, I want to use up all the samples, 1 shampoo, half the color supplies, 3 leave-ins, and an oil. I'm hoping I can stick to my 6 month no buy  (so all 4 months of this session) and overall get my stash down to 60 items.



Did this and some. Very proud of myself.

*Final Count for Session 2*

*Initial Count*
Shampoos- 5
Conditioners - 23
Leave-Ins - 11
Stylers - 10
Oils - 8
Color Care Supplies - 10
Samples - 10

*Bought/Given*
Shampoos - 1
Conditioners - 5
Leave-Ins - 0
Stylers - 0
Oils - 1
Color Care Supplies - 0
Samples - 0

*Used up*
Shampoos - 2
Conditioners - 6
Leave - Ins - 7
Stylers - 4
Oils - 3
Color Care Supplies - 0
Samples - 9
*Total Gone - 31
*
*Current Count for Session 3*
Shampoos- 5
Conditioners - 22
Leave-Ins - 5
Stylers - 4
Oils - 6
Color Care Supplies - 10
Samples - 0
*
Total - 52 products
*
The no buy was an epic fail, but I feel I got some good products that I will eventually use it up. Clearly conditioner is my weakness. Overall, all my numbers went down so I'm good. 

Still on the fence about whether or not I will use my color supplies. We're going on vacay first week of October so I won't use anything until we come back. We are also TTC and if we are successful, I won't feel comfortable using color until second trimester, which would be after Christmas. 

My goals for this session is to finish up my fill sized shampoo, use all my big liter sized conditioners (3), use up a grease, a styler, and 2 oils. Maybe I can get my total items down to 45, and I would be satisfied. I also hope I don't get any extra products from my ipsy bag. I'll probably cancel my subscription when I get back from vacation though. 
*
*


----------



## Dayjoy (Sep 2, 2015)

I used up my first item for the session!  Finished up my Living Proof No Frizz Straight Making Styling Cream.  Not a repurchase because 1) Aveda Smooth Infusion Naturally Straight is better, and 2) It's not sold in stores anymore anyway. 

My Aussie Moist is getting low.  I just had fun in the closet looking at my rinse outs and deciding which will be next.  Suave Refreshing Waterfall Mist is next, then probably one of the White Rain Tropical Coconuts.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2015)

I did well last session. I used up a lot and moved some things to staple status. I started with 37 items and finished with 21. I bought very little. I bought an Alikay Naturals leave in and some emu oil.

I'm doing more water rinsing than washing so won't be using up a lot the rest of the year. Going to target like and conditioners this round. I will probably have most of my stylers well in 2016.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 2, 2015)

I will be back to give my updated stash...

I also am doing Market Research, so I just acquired some unknown Styler... I have no idea what brand it is though and it may be a quick in and out of my stash depending on how I like it.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 2, 2015)

Session 3 Starting Stash:

Shampoo:
Trader Joes Nourish Spa

Co Wash:
HE cleansing conditioner

Conditioners:
BioInfusion Olive Oil Deep
BioInfusion Olive Oil Deep (mix) (mom)
APHogee 2 Step
SSI Avocado Conditioner (big)
SSI Moisture Riche
SSI Okra
SSI Apple Nectar
SSI Banana Brulee
SSI VA VA Voom
SSI Restore
Tresemme Undone


Leave in/creams/butters:
Shea Moisture JBCO LI
Shea butter mix
Kinky Curly Knot Today
SSI Coco Cream Leave In
APB hair Cream
APB Hair Pudding (mom)
APB Ayurvedic Pomade

Creams/Styler:
Cantu coconut curling cream
CurlLuxe Twist and Define Cream
Unknown Styler

Leave in spray:
ApHogee keratin & green tea

Styling:
Eco Styler (pink)
3 Sisters Natural Curling Gelo
ORS lock & twist gel
ORS edge control
Luster's Slick Stick
WonderCurl Curl Controlling Lotion
Eco Cocktail
Curls Blueberry Control Paste
AIA Smoothing Gel
SSI Macadamia Fixing Gel

Oils:
Castor
Scalp Oil Mix
Grapeseed
Avocado
Coconut
Sunflower and Red Palm


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 2, 2015)

Finished up the JBCO.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 2, 2015)

I did ok in Session 2.  I didn't use up a lot, but I didn't buy much either. I started with 21, and ended with 18. Here is my list of things to use up.  After this session, I'll merge my staples back in:

STYLERS - 10
1 Nubian Heritage Keratin Mousse
1 Uncle Funky's Daughter Supercurl Miracle Creme (sample)
1 Kinky Curly Curling Custard
1 Camille Rose Naturals Almond Jai Twisting Butter
1 Curl Junkie Coffee-Coco Curl Cream
1 Hairveda Red Tea Hair Ends Serum
1 Jane Carter Nourish & Shine
1 Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream
1 Krystal Eco Styler Gel
1 Shea Moisture Strengthen, Grow & Restore Restorative Edge Treatment

OTHER - 8
1 Uncle Funky's Daughter Rich & Funky Moisturizing Cleanser
1 Deva Curl No-Poo
1 Deva Curl One Conditioner
1 DevaCurl Styling Cream
1 Garnier Fructis Hydra Recharge Conditioner
1 Cream of Nature Argan Oil sample pack
1 Aussie Moist Conditioner
1 Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave-in


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2015)

Cowashed tonight with the ION Hard Water Conditioner. I will probably be finished with this bottle by the end of September.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 3, 2015)

I used up one of my Aubrey Organics Island Replenishing Conditioner (old formula) and a sample size of the new formula.  Tomorrow I'll decide if I'm keeping the devacurl styling cream.


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 5, 2015)

Finished my large Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor last wash


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 5, 2015)

Adding APB mango spritz and a peppermint and lemongrass mist to the stash.


----------



## randi415 (Sep 5, 2015)

Session 3 Stash

Shampoos and Co Wash
Elucence Moisture Benifits (2)*
As I Am co wash*
Nature's Gate

- Conditioners
SSI Avocado
Nature's Gate
Knock off organix (2)
Trader Joes TTT*
SM BLK soap
SM raw shea butter (3)

- Deep Conditioners
Naturellegrow marshmallow root & slippery elm*
                         Herbal Blends*
                         Blue Malva
                         Aloe & Avocado
SM Purification Masque finished 10/10
SM Manuka Honey

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers
Darcy's Daily Leave In finished 10/30
SSI Marula Hemp Butter
SSI Marchmallow Hair Cream
APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream
        Moisturizing Hair Cream
        Hair & Body Butta
        Refresher
        Leave In
        Hair Lotion
SM JBCO

- Styling products/Butters/Pomades

Darcy's SCMHW finished 09/05
Butters n Bars East African Shea* 16oz
SM JBCO edge treatment
Sarenzo Ayurvedic Butter
WetLine gel


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 8, 2015)

Giving away Hask Repair That Hair Spray. It leaves my hair soft but it weighs it down a lot too.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 8, 2015)

randi415 said:


> Session 3 Stash
> 
> Shampoos and Co Wash
> Elucence Moisture Benifits (2)*
> ...



Your stash is correctly sized. What are you doing in here?? Lol. J/k


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 8, 2015)

Also adding Giovanni 2 chic blackberry shampoo and conditioner. It was 2 for $10. Couldn't resist. #nojudgement


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 8, 2015)

I am so proud of myself resisting these Labor Day sales. I'm not gon lie had a whole APB cart ready even signed into paypal then something came up and by the time I came back I had reasoned with myself. If it had not been for the lord where would I be


----------



## curlyTisME (Sep 8, 2015)

Haven't picked up any products in a month! Proud of myself, I have another goody bag of products for my little cousin. Going to ship those to her this weekend. All I have in my stash are combs, flexirods, permrods, and my Giovanni serum. KISS!


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 8, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Also adding Giovanni 2 chic blackberry shampoo and conditioner. It was 2 for $10. Couldn't resist. #nojudgement



No judgment at all. Getting ready to add 4 items myself


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 8, 2015)

Giving away Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage Masque. How it worked well on my relaxed hair and new growth just a few weeks ago but now makes my newly relaxed hair hard is completely beyond me. I thought it would do better on newly relaxed hair but nope.... It makes my hair hard and sucks out all the moisture. The only product I have now is the Kids Detangler. It softened my hair up afterwards. Was going to mix it with stuff but I don't really want something that makes my hair hard mixed with anything...

Adding:

- White Rain Coconut and Hibiscus conditioner
- Suave Naturals Daily Clarifying conditioner
- Pantene Beautiful Lengths conditioner
- Silicon Mix Bambu treatment

I got the White Rain and Suave conditioners to co-wash with and now I don't need any for the rest of the year. Pantene Beautiful Lengths I want to try and experiment with deep conditioning... it has BTMS as the 3rd ingredient so I'll see how that goes. Even if I add oils it would still be worth it. Going to give a mineral oil treatment one more chance with this Silicon Mix. The cholesterols didn't work for me because they had paraffin in them and a lot of them use mineral oil and paraffin interchangeably... If this doesn't work I won't be using any more deep treatments with paraffin/mineral/petroleum/petrolatum in them.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 8, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> No judgment at all. Getting ready to add 4 items myself



Never mind. Make that 5 

Adding Nairobi Humecta-Sil. I went to the new bss a block away from my house and they had an 8oz bottle for $7. Couldn't pass that up. I used this before and loved it so, so much. Have no idea why I stopped using it. Will get the tub if it still works the same.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 8, 2015)

Used up a conditioner and leave-in on Saturday. Put my hair in twists with extensions and plan on keeping my hair in some form of protective styles for the next 5-6 weeks. 


CodeRed said:


> I got the White Rain and Suave conditioners to co-wash with and now I don't need any for the rest of the year. *Pantene Beautiful Lengths I want to try and experiment with deep conditioning...* it has BTMS as the 3rd ingredient so I'll see how that goes. Even if I add oils it would still be worth it. Going to give a mineral oil treatment one more chance with this Silicon Mix. The cholesterols didn't work for me because they had paraffin in them and a lot of them use mineral oil and paraffin interchangeably... If this doesn't work I won't be using any more deep treatments with paraffin/mineral/petroleum/petrolatum in them.



I used to live for this back when I was transitioning and first went natural. I used the whole line. I would so go back to using it except I cannot find it anywhere near me. I honestly thought it was discontinued since I hadn't seen it in so long.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 8, 2015)

B_Phlyy said:


> Used up a conditioner and leave-in on Saturday. Put my hair in twists with extensions and plan on keeping my hair in some form of protective styles for the next 5-6 weeks.
> 
> 
> I used to live for this back when I was transitioning and first went natural. I used the whole line. I would so go back to using it except I cannot find it anywhere near me. I honestly thought it was discontinued since I hadn't seen it in so long.



Really? I see it in Wal-Mart and the bigger size with the pump is on Amazon. I've seen it in other stores too and you can order it off of a lot of websites, including the pantene.com website.


----------



## krissyhair (Sep 8, 2015)

Matrix Biolage Ultra Hydrasource Shampoo

Matrix Biolage Ultra Hydrasource Conditioner

Suave Naturals clarifying conditioner

Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer

Homemade oil blend

Olive Oil Heat Protection Serum

John Frieda Frizz Ease eyes strength serum

Frederick Fekkai Essential Shea pot de creme

Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste

I started out the last session with 15. This session I'm starting out with 8. I really want to use up the whole stash and then I will buy 1 complete hair care line. 

The products not listed are the handful of hotel minis my aunt gave me that I put in my gym locker. 3 or 4 post workout washes should take care of those.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 9, 2015)

morgandenae said:


> I am so proud of myself resisting these Labor Day sales. I'm not gon lie had a whole APB cart ready even signed into paypal then something came up and by the time I came back I had reasoned with myself. If it had not been for the lord where would I be



Word! I only bought 1 (okay technically 3) items from the Butters and Bars sale... And since I'll most likely use those butters for skin care, I'm gonna just not put them in my stash list lol. If I make something specifically for hair I will... But nope!

I'm really trying not to buy anything until Black Friday... except for shampoo... I will probably buy a shampoo in like 3 weeks lol.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 9, 2015)

Used up there rest of my vatika oil. I've been in twists for a month so I haven't used much. My hair is free now.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 9, 2015)

Adding Suave Professionals Sleek Conditioner for co-washing. I got it for free so I figured why not.... I was planning on using up my entire stash and buying everything anew for the new year but if it's free now then I can just save it for later and use up my older stuff now.


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 9, 2015)

Put a ton of products in my fridge and deep freezer this morning. I don't know why it took me so long but what a weight lifted off my shoulders. I felt like I was rushing through products a bit just to finish them off but now I have more leeway  and I wont fell like I'm wasting money


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 10, 2015)

Adding 80z Keracare Humecto. I'm hoping it's now the same as the one in the tub since I found a lot of comments from a few years ago that it's not the same...


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 11, 2015)

Bye Bye! Good natural gel but not a repurchase.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 11, 2015)

GVP Conditioning Balm and the rest of my Tresemme Undone Conditioner put in daughter's stash. She needed something to cut the Queen Helene Cholesterols I gave her and these will be good for that.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 12, 2015)

I used up the Deva Curl no poo, one conditioner and styling cream. 

I also used up my Garnier Fruitis conditioner earlier in the week 

I fell of the wagon a little bit during labor day sales


----------



## curlyTisME (Sep 12, 2015)

Bought some coconut oil from Trader Joes. I'll be going to Ulta to pick up some Chi hair spray. The shine one.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 12, 2015)

Ipsy bag struck yet again. The sent Garnier Flat Iron Express Balm. Not sure if I'll add it to the stash because I don't use heat all that much.

Also picked up my beloved African Royal BRX Braid Spray for my marley twists.


----------



## krissyhair (Sep 13, 2015)

Almost done with my current leave-in (Frederic Fekkai).

That's my last creamy leave in. After that it's going to be conditioner only as a leave in and serum that seal.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 13, 2015)

Adding: Aveeno Nourish + Condition Leave In

Given away: Suave Professionals Sleek Conditioner. Gift to someone who really wanted it... It wasn't even in my stash but a few days...


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 13, 2015)

Gave away Suave Clarifying Conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2015)

Cowashed last week. Just a bit of Ion Hard Water Conditioner left. Used the Natural Oasis wash today. Only 1 tbsp. of that left.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 14, 2015)

I literally have one wash left with my Trader Joes shampoo...

Looks like I need to re up on a shampoo this week!

In other news, my roommate is letting me try natural styles on her hair! 

Between my mom, my roommate and i, I should be finishing up a few products in the next few weeks!


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 14, 2015)

So.... I had a friend who wanted to experiment with some stuff so I gave a couple of things away that I added to my daughter's stash  and a few things from my stash... Adding White Rain Coconut and Hibiscus Moisturizing Conditioner to her stash to help thin out her cholesterols.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 14, 2015)

My roommate bought us some shampoo. Trader Joes TTT added (don't know how many bottles yet).


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 14, 2015)

1 Cedar Wood oil and Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat conditioner given away. Somebody was super excited to try it


----------



## Dayjoy (Sep 14, 2015)

Finished up Aussie Moist.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 16, 2015)

Adding Cantu Kids Detangler. I had 4 other items in my hand while at WalMart and I put them all back


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 16, 2015)

Decided to DC AND used up my SSI Banana Brulee Conditioner!

STILL one more use of the TJ shampoo lol.

Hopefully I get my hair done on Tuesfay, so I will finish it off on next Monday and hopefully make a dent in something else.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 17, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> Finished up Aussie Moist.


I was just coming in to say I've added an Aussie moist :-(  It's been in my mind for months to buy it and o finally caved in.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 18, 2015)

Adding 4 sample packets:

- 2 Nutress Protein Packs (1 regular and 1 for color)
- 1 Crème of Nature Argan Oil Intensive Conditioning Treatment
- 1 Lustrasilk Moisture Max Hydrate Therapy Deep Conditioner


----------



## krissyhair (Sep 18, 2015)

I finished Frederick Fekkai essential Shea pot de creme. This was a really small container.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 20, 2015)

Adding 8 packets:

- Fantasia IC Deep Penetrating Crème Moisturizer
- Isoplus Super Conditioning Pac with Tea Tree Oil & Aloe
- Optimum Fiber Mend Masque
- Soft and Beautiful Botanicals Ultra Nourishing Deep Conditioning Repair Masque
- One 'N Only Moisture Repair Conditioner
- ORS Hair Repair Nourishing Conditioner
- ORS Hair Mayonnaise
- Sof N' Free Milk Protein & Olive Oil Really Deep Conditioning Treatment


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 20, 2015)

Pretty much used this up.....there was a few spoonfuls left so I added it to another conditioner from this line just to get rid of the jar. I'm finally making a visible dent in my stash! This is not a repurchase.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2015)

Did a few cowashes. Used the Giovanni nutrafix. I have 2 more uses of that. Have one more use of the ion hard water conditioner. Not closed to using up anything else. Having been using enough oil. Will get back to that this week.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 21, 2015)

Going to wash in the morning...

GOOD BYE Trader Joes Shampoo! 

I won't use anything else up. My mom is almost finished with the APB Hair Pudding though.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 21, 2015)

Adding 3 more packets. I don't think I can find any more  Sally's packets are expensive... might as well buy the regular size...

- 2 Hair One packets (olive oil masque and jojoba oil mask)
- 1 Proclaim Intense Hydrating Masque


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm not doing too good. Lol. Darn Giovanni is 2 for $10 at Whole Foods. Normally $8.99. So I got the 2 chic keratin and avocado oil conditioners.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 22, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> *I'm not doing too good*. Lol. Darn Giovanni is 2 for $10 at Whole Foods. Normally $8.99. So I got the 2 chic keratin and avocado oil conditioners.



It's ok. I just bought 15 packets over the past few days


----------



## Dayjoy (Sep 22, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm not doing too good. Lol. Darn Giovanni is 2 for $10 at Whole Foods. Normally $8.99. So I got the 2 chic keratin and avocado oil conditioners.


Sometimes a purchase is justified or necessary.  We can't miss _all_ the deals or chances/opportunities.  I'll be back later...


----------



## morgandenae (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah I fell off lol  . Got 2x KJ Naturals Cocoa Clay Cowash (16oz) while she was running a 60% off sale. My will power not quite there yet plus Cocoa Clay Cowash are 3 of my most favorite hair things  I felt like it was meant to be. On top of that I've had to start skipping my mid week wash since working 60+ hours a week in my new position and being a full time student. Hair stash has settled in and got comfortable, because it aint going nowhere anytime soon.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 23, 2015)

Gave away Silicon Mix Bambu. It's a good conditioner because my hair is stronger and a little softer... It's not really impressive though and I don't want to have to mix anything with it right now because I'm kind of lazy  It's one of those conditioners where if I'm in a pinch and I spot it I'd pick up a little tub to hold me over until I find a treatment I like more.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 25, 2015)

Gave Pantene Beautiful Lengths conditioner away. I'm going to try to use only deep conditioners now and that didn't do it for deep conditioning... Moving on to Keracare Humecto.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 25, 2015)

Just finished Karen's Body Beautiful Pomegranate Guave Leave-In.  May repurchase.


----------



## krissyhair (Sep 25, 2015)

I used up a tiny hotel size conditioner I had in my gym bag. It wasn't on the stash. Actually, I have another hotel size conditioner and shampoo in the gym bag. I can cowash at the gym to get rid of them.


----------



## Dayjoy (Sep 28, 2015)

I am one use or less done with four products.  Sooo close...

I did use up a sample of Marula Oil.  It wasn't on my stash inventory list though.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 30, 2015)

Adding Neutrogena T/Sal shampoo. Will be using it once a week until it's gone so I can see what difference it makes on my scalp... will definitely be gone before this challenge is over. Also bought a packet of African Pride Deep Conditioner... I have 16 packets of conditioner now and I think I'll start using them in October.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 30, 2015)

Adding:
Bigen Deep conditioning packet
Dark and Lovely 5 Minute Deep Conditioning Packet
Nairobi Detox Shampoo

Up to 18 packets of conditioner


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2015)

Used up the ion hard water conditioner. Used the As I Am cleansing pudding on wash day. It will be a while before I use that up. Focusing on using up some oils. Need to see if I can use up a sample or two.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 30, 2015)

Finished up Ion Color Solutions Clarifying Shampoo. Works great but smells horrific. Will never ever repurchase

Picked up 2 samples sizes of Redken conditioner.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 1, 2015)

Used up As I Am coconut co wash. Not a repurchase. I'd rather use regular conditioner to co wash


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 1, 2015)

Adding 4 more samples:

- My DNA Detangling Conditioner
- Mane n' Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner
- BB Intense Conditioner
- Motions Active Moisture Plus Conditioner

I put my Keracare Humecto and Nairobi Humecta-Sil to the side. I'm going to keep those in my stash for relaxers and to correct any ill effects from conditioners I try... I'll be buying those in tubs when these bottles run out. I have 22 samples now... I don't think I can find any more I want to try that come in those sizes  They should last until the end of the year, the end of this challenge. Then I can start all over next year with new products


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 4, 2015)

Used up 1 Hair One Masque packet.

Edit: Gave away the other Hair One Masque Packet and the One N' Only Conditioner packet.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 4, 2015)

Used an Aubrey Organics Island Replenishing Conditioner


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2015)

Used up both of the Aphogee 2 minute treatment samples. Trying to hit the oil hard. That's about it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 4, 2015)

My hair has been straight for almost 3 weeks. Washed just today. I almost finished a sample of creme brulee but that was it :-/

And last week I got another 2 Giovanni conditioners. They were still $2 for 10. I couldn't just leave them there lol.


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 4, 2015)

Adding 10x Tresemme Naturals 25oz ($1.40 each, originally around $4)
and 2x Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Cowash 23oz ($9 each, originally around $34)

Can't be too mad


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 4, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> My hair has been straight for almost 3 weeks. Washed just today. I almost finished a sample of creme brulee but that was it :-/
> 
> And last week I got another 2 Giovanni conditioners. They were still $2 for 10. I couldn't just leave them there lol.





morgandenae said:


> Adding 10x Tresemme Naturals 250z ($1.40 each, originally around $4)
> and 2x Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Cowash 23oz ($9 each, originally around $34)
> 
> Can't be too mad



Ok so I'm going to go buy something


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 5, 2015)

In these braids so I haven't used anything up yet. However I am trying to put my Tresemme conditioner into a spray bottle so that way I can use it while in braids. Hopefully in another two weeks I will use up a deep conditioner of some sort.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 5, 2015)

morgandenae said:


> Adding 10x Tresemme Naturals 25oz ($1.40 each, originally around $4)
> and 2x Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Cowash 23oz ($9 each, originally around $34)
> 
> Can't be too mad


Where do you shop? I need sales like that for my staples


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 5, 2015)

Gave away Motions Conditioner packet.

Adding:

ORS Olive Oil Conditioning packet
Nairobi Exquisite Detangling Shampoo


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 6, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Ok so I'm going to go buy something


Lol noooo ignore my bad behavior


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 6, 2015)

morgandenae said:


> Lol noooo ignore my bad behavior



It's ok. I resisted today. I cannot wait until this challenge is over


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 6, 2015)

uofmpanther said:


> Where do you shop? I need sales like that for my staples


Girl everywhere and nowhere in particular. The Tresemme Conditioner I got from Jet.com playing around with the website and then couldn't say no to the savings. I got the Hair Milk from Carolsdaughters.com somehow two separate sales added up in my cart but I aint asking no question


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 6, 2015)

SM is bogo 50% off. I was in there for something else, checked out and got a $3 off $15 coupon. 


I got some body products lol.


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 6, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> It's ok. I resisted today. I cannot wait until this challenge is over


This challenge won't be over for me for a looooong time.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 6, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> This challenge won't be over for me for a looooong time.



3 months isn't too bad... I'm just going to salivate at stuff until January 1st


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 6, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> 3 months isn't too bad... I'm just going to salivate at stuff until January 1st


Oh no, three months won't do it for me. This challenge will be long term for me until I get down to only staples.  One day at a time...


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 6, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> Oh no, three months won't do it for me. This challenge will be long term for me until I get down to only staples.  One day at a time...



Hmmm... I didn't think of it that way... I joined this challenge this year because I felt like I had so much stuff that it was overwhelming... Also, I thought it was going to curb me buying things all the time. I literally have nothing left that I started with at the beginning but I still have enough of everything to last me until the challenge ends for this year because I've been buying stuff. It didn't curb my impulse at all  I'm going back and forth about joining next year because after the first week in January I know I'm going to have like 20 different hair treatments and my stash is just going to grow from there  Maybe I should do like you and just stay in long term since I know I'm not going to stop purchasing...


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 6, 2015)

I consider this challenge a life long journey lol


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 7, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> I consider this challenge a life long journey lol


Tell me about it ...


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 7, 2015)

Used up 1 Nutress packet.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 8, 2015)

Finished up Jakeala Coconut Juice. A repurchase but only after using up other sprays.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 8, 2015)

You may have seen my Faul Hall post, but I added some new products to the stash.

I think it's going to make hair care simpler because the lines include every step.
I'll use up the 4 mix-match things I have left within the next few weeks, and maintain my heat protectant and edge control.


----------



## krissyhair (Oct 8, 2015)

After using up a shampoo, oil blend, and a leave-in washing today, I am bowing out of this challenge. I'll still peak in (I'm watching you @CodeRed lol!)

Going to enjoy my mini stash and focus on length rather than using.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 8, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> After using up a shampoo, oil blend, and a leave-in washing today, I am bowing out of this challenge. I'll still peak in (I'm watching you @CodeRed lol!)
> 
> Going to enjoy my mini stash and focus on length rather than using.



 I should have done the same thing after I used up all the stuff in my stash.... I want to buy so many more things that I'm either going to make it a permanent challenge or bow out myself. I like mini hauls every once and a while.


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 9, 2015)

_Finally _able to report that we've used up some things:

Suave Refreshing Waterfall Mist rinse out
Phyto Relaxing Hair Balm
Ouidad Superfruit Clarifying Cream Shampoo
Oscar Blandi Dry Styling Heat Protect Spray

Of course there are no repurchases.  Two of these items I already have _multiples_ in stash to replace them.  It's still progress...


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 9, 2015)

Also used up my second to last jar of SM Purification Masque.


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 9, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Also used up my second to last jar of SM Purification Masque.


Aww!  Blessing (used up something) and a curse (hard to find now--but I think I heard Sally still carries it).


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 9, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> Aww!  Blessing (used up something) and a curse (hard to find now--but I think I heard Sally still carries it).



Hmmmm.. Will check that. Thanks!


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 9, 2015)

Used last Nutress packet on my daughter's hair tonight.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 10, 2015)

I finally used up the Curl Junkie Coffee-Coco Curl Cream. I liked it, but it's not a staple.  It gave me moisture, but no sheen


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 11, 2015)

Used up 1 Proclaim Hydrating Masque packet.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 13, 2015)

I have to add As I Am leave in and Aussie Moist oh, and a bogo Clear shampoo and conditioner just because that brand smells so awesome.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 14, 2015)

I went on vacation last week and ended up buying a full sized shampoo because I was too afraid to search the store for the travel size section. Then when I came home, my mom gave me her most recent CurlKit, which had like 10 sample sizes of Miss Jessie's products. I gave her back 5 of them.

This morning I finished a bottle of Mane N' Tail conditioner. Hopefully I'll finish the year out big since I will be back to my daily co washing now that I'm home.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 15, 2015)

Out of those braids so ready to start working on products to use up! 

First on my list?  That dambed Tresseme Conditioner lol. 

I actually need to tale inventory again. I feel like I've made a significant dent in my stash! I might be able to partake in black Friday sales after all! 

Btw: Curl Moist by SSI? Made my hair soooooo soft!  Can't even describe it. Maybe too soft, so I plan on doing a protein treatment soon. Hopefully I'll do ApHogee and use more of that up. 

Any recs for a light conditioner besides the 2 minute reconstructor or SSI Okra conditioner? I may get a new one BF.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2015)

Used up all of my sample conditioners. Will start working on the Naturelle Grow Deep Conditioner next and keep working on the oils. My stash is getting low but I really don't feel like buying anything. I'm just going to enjoy the little bit that I have. I may go product shopping in the spring when I have some extra length to play with.


----------



## curlyTisME (Oct 15, 2015)

Used up the last bit of coconut oil on my and my baby girl's hair last night. She loves getting her hair brushed and twisted up at six months. Diva in training.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 16, 2015)

Used up Fantasia IC Deep Penetrating Moisturizing Crème packet


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 19, 2015)

Plan on using the Tresseme Conditioner tomorrow night...

Praying I finish up a product lol. 

I am also going to use my green tea &keratin leave in. My hair needs a protein boost.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 19, 2015)

Used up the Isoplus Conditiong Pac.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 19, 2015)

Put a can of oil sheen in the trash. I know I absolutely am never going to use one of those again.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 19, 2015)

Adding 1 packet of Silk Elements Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner and 1 16oz jar of Dominican Magic Deep Fortifying Conditioner. Bought them both at Sally's... I'd been wanting to try the Dominican Magic one for a while and it was half price.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 21, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> Plan on using the Tresseme Conditioner tomorrow night...
> 
> Praying I finish up a product lol.
> 
> I am also going to use my green tea &keratin leave in. My hair needs a protein boost.



Totally didn't happen lol. Hair still needs a good protein treatment. I guess I'll have to break out the 2 Step treatment.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2015)

I washed last night but not close to using up anything. Unfortunately my staples are getting low. I may try some other brands to see if I can replace them.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 22, 2015)

I am doing so well!

Giving my mom my JBCO leave in from Shea Moisture. She really likes it, so I'll be taking that off of my list.

This means I now only have one shampoo, one Co Wash, one leave in SPRAY... WE won't talk about my conditioners, but I think I have like 5-6 left! So I'm really happy


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 22, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> 1 packet of Silk Elements Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner



Used this up tonight.


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 24, 2015)

Haven't been able to post after my computer forced me into some upgrade ...

But antewaaays I've finally worked my way through some products 

Used up Soultanicals Mango Dip Detangling Conditioner, Carol's Daughters Monoi Repair Shampoo (2 more), and J Monique Irish Moss & Cocoa Deep Conditioner (1 more). All of which I'd repurchase ... one day ...


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2015)

Used up the Giovanni Nutrafix. Still chipping away at my oils.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 26, 2015)

Gave away Dominican Magic Fortifying Conditioner and used up the rest of Shea Moisture Kid's Detangler.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 27, 2015)

I used up my UFD shampoo. I'll either repurchase this or the AO White Camellia shampoo


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 27, 2015)

Finished TRESEMME UNDONE!

Those bottles feel so big lol. 

Next to work on are is the apple something or other SSI and the "Restore" SSI.

I'm trying to think about what I want to buy for Black Friday... I think I might try Mielle Organics but of course I love my SSI...  BUT I really want to use another conditioner prior to Black Friday... I might have to do some wash n go's to move some product.


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 27, 2015)

^^^"...move some product..." 

We used up:
Daily Defense Tender Apple rinse out
ORS Incredibly Rich Hair Lotion (replaced with KBB Sweet Ambrosia)
Nubian Heritage EVOO and Moringa Repair and Extend Butter
Phyto Phytokeratine Repairing Serum

I am NOT a mistress, so I am giving away:
an almost full bottle of SAA
about a half ounce of Burdock Root Extract

I'm giving DD the Bentonite Clay for her face, and

I will never use gel, so the EcoStyler Argan must go too.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 28, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> ^^^"...move some product..."
> 
> We used up:
> Daily Defense Tender Apple rinse out
> ...


Um.... How much would you sell the SAA for? You know... just trying to help a sista out and all


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 28, 2015)

Gave away:

- Keracare Humecto (I know... this stuff is so good... but I promised someone a good conditioner a long time ago so off it went. Looking forward to buying a tub lol)

- 2 ORS conditioning packets


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 28, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Um.... How much would you sell the SAA for? You know... just trying to help a sista out and all


I was SO HOPING someone would ask for it!  I'm _giving_ it away.  I wanted to offer it up in this thread but thought that would be wrong seeing as we're all supposed to be in recovery here.  Just pm me where to send it and I'll drop it in the mail straight away.  I hope you're interested in Burdock Root Extract.   That might "fall" into the box too.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 28, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> I was SO HOPING someone would ask for it!  I'm _giving_ it away.  I wanted to offer it up in this thread but thought that would be wrong seeing as we're all supposed to be in recovery here.  Just pm me where to send it and I'll drop it in the mail straight away.  I hope you're interested in Burdock Root Extract.   That might "fall" into the box too.



PMing you now


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 30, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> African Pride Deep Conditioner



Used this packet up tonight


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 30, 2015)

I gave away three things..

One and Only Hair Masque
A Dominican Deep conditioner
A Dominican leave in 
& earlier this month I gave my son a Bottle of Wen Sweet Almond Mint.
Giving my sister Wen Green Tea.... 


Yay...


----------



## randi415 (Oct 31, 2015)

Still in a lazy rut w/ my hair. I've only finished 2 things this session.

SM purification masque, replaced it soon as I finished it.
Darcy Botanicals daily leave in.

I also received a argan oil DC free in exchange for my review.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 1, 2015)

I tried my cream of nature Argan oil samples today. I think I'm tossing the rest. They don't seem to work well on my hair.  I was willing to overlook the dimethicone but they were also perfumey and not moisturizing enough for my hair.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 1, 2015)

I think I'm going to so my best to sit this black Friday out.  I counted up what I've used over the course of this year for stylers/leavein/moisturizers (~9), gel (~2) and deep Conditioners (~6).  I have enough in my stash to cover these numbers. The only thing I need is shampoo and rinse out conditioner, and I don't buy these on black Friday usually. Thus, unless there is some incredible sale on a staple, I'm sitting out PJ Christmas... Sniffle.  I'll reassess for memorial day/mothers day sales.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 2, 2015)

Used the Soft & Beautiful Botanicals Shea Butter Deep Conditioning Repair Masque packet. A lot comes in that little 1.5 oz packet... it's really thick and creamy, goes on nice... I only used about an ounce so I put the rest in my daughter's conditioner mix.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm HIGHLY FEBATING on if I'm going to sit this black Friday out... I too have everything I need, but I want shone new things. 

I want to try the Mielle Organics deep conditioner, and the new SSI line..

But I might try to exercise some restraint. All of these companies have so many sales that something will be available later.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 2, 2015)

Randomness - I am upset that I seem to be at a standstill with my hair products but I am blowing throw sme of my other beauty products (shower gel, body lotion).

I am going to sit out Black Friday sales. Unless I get a great deal on a hair dryer because I need one for deep conditioning.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 2, 2015)

Adding The Hair Chemist Jojoba & Shea Butter Deep Repair Masque. Found it at TJ Maxx for  $5... Wanted to try some of their stuff anyway and since I don't think I'll have enough conditioner to last me the rest of the year, I figured it wouldn't hurt anything...


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 3, 2015)

Adding 3 packets from the BSS:

- One 'n Only Hydrating mask
- Sofn'Free n' Pretty CombEasy Conditioning Treatment
- Mixed Roots Deep Moisture Conditioner


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 4, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> - One 'n Only Hydrating mask



Used this up tonight.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 5, 2015)

Used up my Hairveda Red Tea Hair Ends Serum. I really like this, but I don't think I actually need it


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 7, 2015)

Used up my last DDTA! Finally!!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 7, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> - 1 Lustrasilk Moisture Max Hydrate Therapy Deep Conditioner



Used this up tonight.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 10, 2015)

I am giving my Obie Twist Whip Butter to my sister or using it as a body Butter. It has great ingredients, but it is too heavy for my low porosity hair.  It just sat on the top of my hair all day 

ETA: Can't use it as a body Butter. It's going to my sister.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 11, 2015)

I'll be back to using things up in another week/week and a half..

I plan to use up, a leave in, a SSI conditioner and I'll aim for a holding product, by the end of this month... that's HELLA ambitious lol


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 11, 2015)

ImanAdero said:


> I'll be back to using things up in another week/week and a half..
> 
> I plan to use up, a leave in, a SSI conditioner and I'll aim for a holding product, by the end of this month... that's HELLA ambitious lol


Your gonna be real heavy handed huh lol


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 11, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> - Sof N' Free Milk Protein & Olive Oil Really Deep Conditioning Treatment



Used up this packet just now. Didn't need the whole thing but I used it anyway... My skull felt wide open to the breeze until I got under the steamer  Menthol is in the middle of the ingredient list but it felt and smelled like it was the main ingredient. Vanilla and menthol.... we'll see how this works. It gets rave reviews online.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 11, 2015)

No purchases but nothing used up. Sigh. I really need to not participate in black Friday.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 11, 2015)

Adding Motions Oil Moisturizer Silk Protein Deep Treatment. Apparently they stopped making it in January of this year... the BSS only had on 30 oz left. It was only $10... I'm probably going to use it for a few washes before my next relaxer at the beginning of January.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 12, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> - Sofn'Free n' Pretty CombEasy Conditioning Treatment



Used this up on my daughter's hair tonight.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 13, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> - BB Intense Conditioner



Used that just now.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 13, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Dark and Lovely 5 Minute Deep Conditioning Packet



Used this just now. Hair felt kind of blah/hard after the BB Intense Conditioner but not sure this is making it any better


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 13, 2015)

Adding Novex Chocolate packet.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 13, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Bigen Deep conditioning packet



Used this up today. Application felt great so hopefully this is the last conditioning treatment for the day  Those last two... They made my hair tangle and kind of hard and I was not going to blow dry like that.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 13, 2015)

Used up a sample of Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercream last night. I really liked it for the cream part of my LOC.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 14, 2015)

Used up my Oyin Hair Dew


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2015)

With the cooler weather I'm back to doing my hair only once a week so not using up much. I used a reconstructor and a DC tonight. I have one more use of both. Will probably use them up in December. Have been washing weekly with the AIA cleansing pudding but I have a lot more of that to go. Hopefully I can use up 2 products before the end of the year.


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm realizing more of my staples and/or staple "type" products.  So now I see I need to focus not on just using up products (since some will just immediately get replaced), but using up categories in which I have an over abundance of items--and not buying anything until it's replacement time.  I'm going to adjust my inventory list.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 16, 2015)

Hay yall !!!! Im a reformed product junkie LOLOL

This thread really helped me use up my products (I literally had 2 years worth of products with washing my hair weekly)
Im on my last batch of products now and only re-up on my staples.

So there is hope for those who wish to kick the habit LOL


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 16, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> ORS Olive Oil Conditioning packet



Used this today and put the rest in my daughter's conditioner mix.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 17, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> The Hair Chemist Jojoba & Shea Butter Deep Repair Masque.





CodeRed said:


> Motions Oil Moisturizer Silk Protein Deep Treatment.





CodeRed said:


> - 1 Crème of Nature Argan Oil Intensive Conditioning Treatment





CodeRed said:


> Novex Chocolate packet





CodeRed said:


> - Optimum Fiber Mend Masque



Gave all these away. If I was natural I'd keep them because they worked ok on my new growth but my relaxed hair isn't really liking petrol ingredients or lanolin and beeswax. At least I know now not to buy those ingredients.


----------



## randi415 (Nov 17, 2015)

Finished AIA co wash. Bought SM Zanzibar leave in for no reason whatsoever smh it was on clearance and I had a coupon


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 17, 2015)

randi415 said:


> Finished AIA co wash. Bought SM Zanzibar leave in for no reason whatsoever smh it was on clearance and I had a coupon



Then that's why you bought it. Ain't no pj trying to pass up hair products on clearance with a coupon whether we need it or not


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 17, 2015)

randi415 said:


> Finished AIA co wash. Bought SM Zanzibar leave in for no reason whatsoever smh it was on clearance and I had a coupon




*waits for review*


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 18, 2015)

I must say... I have used up a few things. My children are now dipping into my stash. My son finished one new Wen Bottle in 2 weeks.. I was like WTF... LOL Don't touch my gallon. He goes.. What? I stared at him ...  (him) (me) LOLOL


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 18, 2015)

Adding Hask Coconut Oil Deep Treatment


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 18, 2015)

Almost done with the Shea Moisture JBCO leave in!

I also might have 1 or 2 more uses of the SSI Apple conditioner!

I might HALFWAY make my goal!


----------



## morgandenae (Nov 19, 2015)

Used up Soultanicals Fluffalicious. WAS going to consider this a repurchase until I ran out and had to switch to APB pudding halfway through and realized my whole life was about to change. 

This stuff is AMAZING. IMMEDIATELY. My hair felt like silk just running the product through my hair. It ATE this stuff up and the large twist i put through my hair as I moisturize have never been so shiny and plump. Thank god I have a backup (or 2) and a little goes a long way cause I'm not trying to let bae go anytime soon.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 19, 2015)

Adding Rudy Profumi Luxury Hair Mask. Bought it from Ross for $6... probably going to try it out next month when I'm out of the rest of my conditioners. It should help me and my daughter finish out the year... then I get to start buying new ones in January


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 19, 2015)

I had a moment of weakness because curlkit is having a 40% off sale. On the upside, i bought a almost all staples.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 19, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> - Mixed Roots Deep Moisture Conditioner



Used this up tonight.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 20, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> - My DNA Detangling Conditioner



Used that up this morning trying to add some detangling/moisture to my hair...  nope. But it's gone.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 20, 2015)

Adding:

- Softsheen Carson Hydra Steam Steam Masque been looking for this on sale and it was at Sally's

- Mystic Divine Nourishing Masque packet. Was 0.99 at Sally's. Been wanting to try this too.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 22, 2015)

I haven't been using up anything lately. I've been using up a lot but sometimes I feel like I'm not making a dent. And now Black Friday is coming


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 22, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Mystic Divine Nourishing Masque packet



Just used this up.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 22, 2015)

I REALLY need to decide if I'm participating in BF sales...

I feel like I've been doing so well and I really don't NEED anything...

But I really want some new SSI... And I kinda want to try a new vendor...

Okay, I need to finish SOME THINK before Thursday to make that happen.. 

Totally not finishing 3 separate products like I hoped lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 23, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> I haven't been using up anything lately. I've been using up a lot but sometimes I feel like I'm not making a dent. And now Black Friday is coming



This is so me.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2015)

Added some stuff to the naturellegrow deep conditioned so I can use it as a cowash conditioner. Used it on Saturday. Probably have two more uses of that. It may be the only thing I finis off before the year is up.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 23, 2015)

Anyone who has lots to use and must in little to no time, I Have two of four boys who go through hair cleanser, conditioner and products.

1) Argan Oil spray - One and only
2) Hair conditioner - I forgot the name
3) Hair cleanser - One and only
4) Vitamin E Oil (I don't remember giving him this   - Via


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 25, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> - Mane n' Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner



Used this up today.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 26, 2015)

Used up my Hydratherma Amino Plus Protein Deep Conditioner and my Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner.  Loved them both.


----------



## morgandenae (Nov 26, 2015)

Used up Eden Body Works Cowash.

Still waiting for a cowash to WOW me but not particularly in the mood of testing until I even start to use up these 19, yes 19, Tresemme Conditioners ....


----------



## Chazz (Nov 26, 2015)

morgandenae said:


> Used up Eden Body Works Cowash.
> 
> Still waiting for a cowash to WOW me but not particularly in the mood of testing until I even start to use up these 19, yes 19, Tresemme Conditioners ....


I just got a bottle of tresemme conditioner


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 27, 2015)

Used up a full sized shampoo washing my wigs.  Making good progress on my Miss Jessie samples.  Hope to have those finished by end of year.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 27, 2015)

How's everyone doing for BF?! 

I personally have been on edge.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> How's everyone doing for BF?!
> 
> I personally have been on edge.



@Pokahontas, I was thinking like you are.  After I made two purchases on Tuesday, I got concerned about what the ladies in this challenge seeing my lists on other threads.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 27, 2015)

jbwphoto1 said:


> @Pokahontas, I was thinking like you are.  After I made two purchases on Tuesday, I got concerned about what the ladies in this challenge seeing my lists on other threads.


I just did a SM purchase after much hesitation and product reviews. I think I'll only do one more from APB and pray that's it.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 27, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> How's everyone doing for BF?!
> 
> I personally have been on edge.



I have no money so I won't be getting anything.


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 27, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> How's everyone doing for BF?!
> 
> I personally have been on edge.


BF doesn't phase me.  I'm still old school and like to get stuff I can find in the stores.  Crazy, right?


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 28, 2015)

I bought some Camille Rose stuff because I'm trying to switch to using just one product line. Then I stopped after I watched my stash list grow.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 28, 2015)

I really liked this. It has so much slip and makes my curls soft and shiny. I'm probably the only person that hates the smell of cantu so that's the only thing stopping me from repurchasing.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2015)

I had a $5 off at Sally's. I bought a jar of Design Essentials curl stretching cream. I used it last night for a twist out today. Haven't taken out my twist yet to see how it works. Considering I only used it without a leave-in or oil my hair feels decent. It would usually feel dry and crispy after it dried.

I also bought a demi-permanent color because the grays are just trying to take over my life.


----------



## Chazz (Nov 28, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> View attachment 343883 I really liked this. It has so much slip and makes my curls soft and shiny. I'm probably the only person that hates the smell of cantu so that's the only thing stopping me from repurchasing.


I like it too.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 29, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> BF doesn't phase me.  I'm still old school and like to get stuff I can find in the stores.  Crazy, right?



Not crazy  I like things I can easily take back if necessary and if I am absent minded and did re-up before I ran out I can just go to the store and get it instead of having to wait. I like stuff being easy


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 29, 2015)

Gave away Hask Nourishing Coconut Oil packette, Nairobi Exquisite Hydrating Detangling Shampoo and Nairobi Humecta - Sil. They're going to try it out and if they like it will get the large sizes so I figured I'd help out and give them the rest of mine before they committed.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 30, 2015)

Gave away Rudy Profumi Luxury Hair Mask, Neutrogena T/Sal Shampoo and the last of my peppermint oil.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 30, 2015)

So for black Friday, hair product wise, I got....

Beija Flor creme brulee and Jakeala Coconut Juice. That's it! Lots of resisting. I also got a face lotion and face soap from them both. 

I did buy 6 pdf sewing patterns in like an hour from 3 different places but that doesn't count lol.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 1, 2015)

Adding Nuance Blackcurrant Intense Hydration Hair Mask. I almost made it through Black Friday/Cyber Monday without buying anything


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 1, 2015)

Well part of my bf haul came. I'm excited cuz it's been so long since I ordered online. I would post pictures but maybe I shouldn't do that in a pj thread lol.


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 1, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Well part of my bf haul came. I'm excited cuz it's been so long since I ordered online. *I would post pictures but maybe I shouldn't do that in a pj thread lol.*


HA!!!

I bought in a pre-sell at Aveda 2 Smooth Infusion Naturally Straight, 1 Smooth Infusion Style Prep Smoother, and 1 Brilliant Emollient Finishing Gloss.  I also get a swag bag worth $100+ and triple points.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 1, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> - Softsheen Carson Hydra Steam Steam Masque been looking for this on sale and it was at Sally's



Giving this to my daughter's stash. It made my hair soft but it's just 'ok'... I don't know how to explain it. My hair is not as hydrated as I thought it would be... This line was advertised with only natural ladies so maybe it wasn't particularly meant for relaxed heads. In any case, my daughter is natural. If it doesn't work for her then back to Sally's it goes.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 1, 2015)

Adding  Phytorelax Coconut Intensive Nourishing Mask and Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 1, 2015)

This is the last month so I need to keep track so I don't have to go back and find all this stuff  Also, I'm really going to try hard not to add to this list. The stuff I have now, if it all works, will last me for the rest of the month.

*Starting stash for Session 3 (16 items):*

- JBCO (a little bit is still in my oil mix)

- 7 essential oils (2 cedar wood, 1 peppermint, 1 lavender, 1 rosemary, 1 white thyme, 1 carrot)

- 1 Softee Grease

- 1 GVP Conditioning Balm

- 1 Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat Conditioner (liter)

- 1 Tresemme Perfectly Undone Conditioner

- 1 Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Kids Extra Moisturizing Kids Detangler

- 1 Shea Moisture Masque

- 1 Hask Leave In Spray

- 1 Neutral Protein filler

*Stuff added (50 items):*

- Motions Oil Moisturizer Deep Conditioner with Silk Protein

- Phytorelax Coconut Intensive Nourishing Mask

- Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm

- Pantene Beautiful Lengths Conditioner

- Softsheen Carson Hydra Steam Masque

- Silicon Mix Bambu

- Suave Clarifying Conditioner

- Nuance Blackcurrant Mask

- Nairobi Detoxifying Shampoo

- Hair Chemist Jojoba and Shea Butter Mask

- White Rain Coconut & Hibiscus Conditioner

- Nairobi Humecta-Sil Conditioner

- Neutrogena T/Sal Shampoo

- Suave Professional Sleek Conditioner

- Keracare Humecto Conditioner

- Dominican Magic Fortifying Conditioner

- Nairobi Exquisite Hydrating Detangling Shampoo

- Cantu Kids Care Detangler

- Aveeno Nourish + Condition Leave In Treatment

- Rudy Profum Luxury Mask

- 30 sample packets of different conditioners

*Total: 66 Items for Session 3

What I have left (13 items):*

- Cantu Kids Care Detangler (unused)

- Aveeno Nourish + Condition Leave In (will finish this month)

- Nairobi Detoxifying Shampoo (1/2 bottle)

- 1/2 bottle of Neutral Protein Filler

- 5 essential oils (1/2 bottles of cedar wood, lavender, rosemary, white thyme, carrot)

- Softee Grease

- Joico Moisture Recovery Balm (unused)

- Nuance Blackcurrant Mask (unused)

- Phytorelax Coconut Intensive Nourishing Mask (unused)


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 2, 2015)

I won't post all the items but I ordered 10 things for Black Friday. I doubt I'll be ordering online again until the next bf and I'm hoping not to buy anything otc for some months. Thinking about throwing some old items away that I don't like. I hate to do it though but they're just sitting.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2015)

For Black Friday I bought the Terraveda Organix Low Porosity Max Hydration Bundle. Haven't received it yet. If it works well then it may become a staple.

The Design Essentials is not a repurchase. I should have paid attention to how high glycerin is on the list. I can use it for my flat twist and maybe my two strand twists but nothing else. At least it makes my hair feel good for a few days.


----------



## randi415 (Dec 3, 2015)

I finished 3 things, yaaaay!

Elucence Shampoo (1 left, it'll probably be another yr before that's finished)
Trader Joes TTT condish
SSI marshmallow hair cream


----------



## randi415 (Dec 3, 2015)

I've actually done better than I thought this time around. I've finished 12 products


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 3, 2015)

I think I'm just going to go ahead and head on out. I was looking at all the stuff I've gone through this year and I think I did well. This thread helped me sort through why/how/what I was buying and that was one of my goals. I didn't want to have 50+ conditioners because I knew that I was purchasing a lot of stuff that wasn't going to work for me. Testing all this stuff showed me what my hair did/didn't like and I think I'm in a good place now. Plus, I go to TJ Maxx more often and if I don't buy the deep treatments I want, I may not get them at that price again  This is a good challenge though and if I need to focus in the future, I'll be sure to join. Thanks @oneastrocurlie for starting it


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 11, 2015)

I finished Lotta body edge control gel and my creme brulee sample.


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 11, 2015)

I've bought some stuff.    I think I'll just leave it off my list for now unless it replaces something I use up and I'll just add it to my new inventory list for the next session.  Yeah, I bought quite a few things.  It's ok.  

For the next session I'm just going to list those things in categories that I have multiple items of that aren't staple/HG backups.


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 16, 2015)

Why didn't I learn this lesson before?  I'm in the situation I'm in now because of stocking up on products, like there won't be new, maybe even better, items around.  Yes, things get discontinued, but there is always something else.  For example, a couple months back I bought three moisturizing sprays (KBB) at once because it was a new discovery for me and I loved it.  They also stopped selling it in store at Target, so I ordered three to make it "worth it."  (And THIS is why I stick to stuff I can get on the ground.)  NOW I've discovered a new (to me) product (Oyin Whipped Pudding) that makes that spray unnecessary in my routine.  Now I have this spray sitting here that I have to get rid of.  I'm gon' learn today.  Only buy ONE a item at a time.

I fantasize about reaching the point where I don't even need an inventory list for my hair products.  I want ONE staple, HG item per category.  I wonder just how long this is going to take.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 16, 2015)

Used up 1 VO5 and 1 Aussie Moist. 

I'm thinking of throwing away my 2 bottles of Hairitage Hydrations moisturizers. I hate the texture and smell. Do you guys ever throw products away or do you try to find some way to make it work?  I feel bad cuz it's my hard earned money but it's just sitting there getting old.

Even with my Black Friday binge I'm not looking too bad. I'm pretty sure I'm using up way more than im buying.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 16, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> Why didn't I learn this lesson before?  I'm in the situation I'm in now because of stocking up on products, like there won't be new, maybe even better, items around.  Yes, things get discontinued, but there is always something else.  For example, a couple months back I bought three moisturizing sprays (KBB) at once because it was a new discovery for me and I loved it.  They also stopped selling it in store at Target, so I ordered three to make it "worth it."  (And THIS is why I stick to stuff I can get on the ground.)  *NOW I've discovered a new (to me) product (Oyin Whipped Pudding) that makes that spray unnecessary in my routine*.  Now I have this spray sitting here that I have to get rid of.  I'm gon' learn today.  Only buy ONE a item at a time.
> 
> I fantasize about reaching the point where I don't even need an inventory list for my hair products.  I want ONE stsple, HG item per category.  I wonder just how long this is going to take.



I hate when I do this!!!  I'm in this boat now with Oyin burnt sugar pomade. I bought a sample a couple years ago then turned around and bought the full jar during a curlmart sale.....why have I barely made a dent in the SAMPLE jar! Ugh. So I just have this full container sitting and I don't even really use the pomade. I *facepalm* every time I see it. I had to hide it lol. After that I had to really check myself. Good thing this pomade is something that shouldn't spoil cuz I'll have it for years.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 16, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> I fantasize about reaching the point where I don't even need an inventory list for my hair products. I want ONE staple, HG item per category. I wonder just how long this is going to take.



I don't know... I don't think it will ever end until you've tried every brand in the world. Every time I thought I had a cumulative list of brands I wanted to try I'd discover something else and I already have staples in every category. I just gave up and knew I'd probably just keep buying/trying for the rest of my life  I think almost cementing my regimen and finding out ingredients that don't work for me helped me with the "impulse" buying though... and deciding to primarily purchase things on the ground. I don't have as much of an urge to purchase stuff online right now. When I do try something new, even if I really, really like it, I'm only purchasing one just in case something else I try is better.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 16, 2015)

Whoever starts the 2016 thread, tag me so I can add my inventory.

It'll probably take me another 16-18 months to use up all my conditioners, but I am pretty much at product minimalism now. Meaning, I DO actually have a few HG products identified and just need to replace them regularly. I used up a lot of stuff this year (even saved all my empties for the year) and didn't buy that much but I got tons of stuff for free. That's why it seems like I made no progress on my stash. Next year I'm keeping purchases to a minimum and saying no to most hair care gift.

Unless it's hair for making wigs. I need that.


----------



## morgandenae (Dec 20, 2015)

Used up J Monique's Naturals Hibiscus & Broccoli DC and APB pudding (my lil shawty) in cookie dough. But chiiilllee we not gone talk about what all I added. 

Hopefully i can join the 2016 thread and get SARious cause I HAVE to move some product.


----------



## morgandenae (Dec 23, 2015)

Used up Soultanicals Wrapper's Delight. 



It's aite.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 23, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> Used up 1 VO5 and 1 Aussie Moist.
> 
> I'm thinking of throwing away my 2 bottles of Hairitage Hydrations moisturizers. I hate the texture and smell. *Do you guys ever throw products away or do you try to find some way to make it work?*  I feel bad cuz it's my hard earned money but it's just sitting there getting old.
> 
> Even with my Black Friday binge I'm not looking too bad. I'm pretty sure I'm using up way more than im buying.



I can't remember who on this forum said it, but she was tired of trying to "make" a hair product work.  I will try with heat or without heat and try changing what order I use the product on my hair, as in whether before or after cream or oil.  But yes, I will throw something in the trash in the end as I don't have many people to give hair products to.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 23, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> *I fantasize about reaching the point where I don't even need an inventory list for my hair products.*  I want ONE staple, HG item per category.  I wonder just how long this is going to take.



@Dayjoy, the bold part!  I want to get to the point where I have a backup for each natural product in the fridge and what I'm currently using in the bathroom.  Not in the hall closet.  Not on the rack behind the bedroom door.  Not the nightstand.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 24, 2015)

The hair dew is not a repurchase. I didn't like it and it stunk to me. Maybe I let it get too old.

The Blendsblend is an awesome detangler once I figured out how to use it properly. The slip is amazing! And it has no cones. It is super concentrated so a little goes a long way. I'm thinking I will buy this again one day but I'm gonna try to hold off and use some other stuff. I need a really good cone free conditioner with awesome slip that I can buy in the store. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 24, 2015)

I used up my Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Hair Milk and my Obia Moisture Cream.  Neither is a repurchase for me.  I like the Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner better than the Mocha Silk, and I have other twist creams that are better than the Moisture Cream.

My Camille Rose black Friday purchase came in.  I'll add them to my stash when the new challenge starts.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 31, 2015)

I ended up buying  Tresseme Perfectly Undone cuz I needed a cone free conditioner.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 31, 2015)

Please add me to the 2016 thread because I have 8 categories of products I would like to reduce by 10%.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll have my session 3 and year end total used tomorrow or Saturday

Pic of all year's empties


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 1, 2016)

I picked up products for BF...

But overall I did well! I only have 1 shampoo!

I still have a bazillion conditioners, but that's gonna come down too!

Plus I plan on dying my hair this year, soooooo... I'm ready for 2016 and really using stuff up!

Only bad thing I learned this year? My hair LOVES SSI!

IF I buy anything in 2016 (which I probably will), I need to find a comparable on the ground line... KKKT is good, but I want something a LITTLE less costly. 

But I should be good on buying products through like June of 2016 (with the exception of shampoo)


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 3, 2016)

I finished off my Uncle Funky's Daughter Supercurl Cream.  Another couple weeks, and I may have finished two more products.  I can't wait for the 2016 challenge.


----------



## sky035 (Jan 3, 2016)

I would like to join this challenge and a starting pic is attached. I need to make a concerted effort to reduce my stash and to stop spending as much on hair products.

CATEGORIES

Shampoos

Affirm Normalizing Shampoo
Aveda Shampure Shampoo
Neutrogena Therapeutic Dandruff Shampoo
Phyto Shampoo Crème
Kerasoft Clarifying Shampoo
Conditioners

Aveda Shampure Conditioner
2x Rusk Sensories Conditioner (1 Litre & 250ml)
Deep Conditioners & Treatments

Shea Moisture 10 en 1 Renewal Hair Mask
Kerasoft Reflex Moisturizing Treatment
Aveda Damage Remedy Equalizing Solution
Aveda Damage Remedy Daily Hair Repair
Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive Restructuring Treatment
Leave Ins/Moisturizers

2x Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Lotion (1L & 500ml)
Stylers

3x Curly Pudding (8oz)
2x Curly Pudding (16oz
Aveda Control Paste
Aveda Light Elements  Defining whip
Crème of Nature Argan Oil Perfect Edges
Kerasoft Volumizing Mousse
Gels

3x EcoStyler Gel (32 oz, 16oz, 16oz)
Hair Sprays

Aveda Air Control
2x Aveda Flaxseed Hairspray
Aveda Confixor Liquid Gel
Aveda Firmatata Hairspray
Oils

100% Almond Oil
Others

2x Aveda Brilliant Heat Protectant
Kerasoft LeLook Heat Styling Spray
Lotta Body Setting Lotion
Mizani Setting Lotion
Mizani Butter Blends Butter Base
GOALS
1. To reduce my stash so that I have 1 product in each category (with a back up) by December 2016


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 4, 2016)

Session 3 Used Up Totals

Shampoo - 5
Conditioner -12
Leave-In - 9
Oil - 6
Styling products - 3
Samples - 4

Total for 2015 Used Up
Shampoo - 6
Conditioner - 19
Leave-In - 19
Oil - 10
Styling products - 10
Samples - 11

I think I did really good considering what I started with. I think I am on pace to have my entire stash used up by end of summer/fall 2016.

BTW, has anyone started the 2016 thread? If so, please link. TIA


----------



## trclemons (Jan 4, 2016)

B_Phlyy said:


> Session 3 Used Up Totals
> 
> Shampoo - 5
> Conditioner -12
> ...



I've been waiting for the 2016 thread too.  If it's not up in a few days, I guess I'll get one going.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 5, 2016)

trclemons said:


> I've been waiting for the 2016 thread too.  If it's not up in a few days, I guess I'll get one going.


Yay!!!  I was hoping someone would say this.  I really appreciate this challenge. 

Before the year was up we used up:
White Rain Tropical Coconut con
CON Green poo (my last one )
Aveda Brilliant Emollient Finishing Gloss.

This session I used up/got rid of 16 products.  I did add 9 items during the end of the year sales (which I'll finally add to my inventory for the new session),  but I'm ok with that.  This year will be all about using.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey Ladies,

The 2016 thread is up.  If you mentioned participating in the 2016 thread in the month of December, you have been added to the challenger list.


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 5, 2016)

I almost forgot about this thread since I haven't been using anything up. It there a 2016 thread that I missed? 

I have thrown out 2 products that smelled bad. 1 SM curl milk that was almost used up and a Hairitage Hydration leave in that I hated. 

Recently Repurchased Cantu curl activator and Tresseme Un Done which I loved so much after only 1 use.


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 5, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> The 2016 thread is up.  If you mentioned participating in the 2016 thread in the month of December, you have been added to the challenger list.


Sorry just seeing this after I posted.  Guess I'll mosey on over.


----------

